# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2000s >  WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ  Πρωτάθλημα  14 Ιουνίου 2009

## NASSER

εδω θα αναφερουμε οτι εχει σχεση με τον αγωνα της wabba για το 2009

Η ΑΦΙΣΣΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΩΝΑ

----------


## Polyneikos

.


> Nicksigalas:Γεια σας παιδια και απο εμενα δεν μπαινω πολλυ συχνα στο τοπικ λογω δουλειας αλλα οταν ξεκλεβω λιγο χρονο καθομαι και χαζευω λιγο τα θεματα που συζυτατε . Θα ηθελα να σας ενημερωσω σχετικα με την ημερωμηνια του αγωνα τις ΠΕΣΔ WABBA οτι κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα γινουν στις 31/05/09 και λεω κατα πασα πιθανοτητα γιατι εχω προτεινη να γινουν στις 30/05/09 ημερα σαββατο για να διευκολινη τον κοσμο διοτι η επομενη μερα ειναι αργεια .Οι αγωνες θα γινουν στην αθηνα και οχι στην κερκυρα οπου ακουγονταν οτι θα γινονταν.Τι λετε και εσεις σχετικα με το θεμα ημερας;

----------


## Polyneikos

> slaine: 
> εμένα προσωπικά θα με βόλευε σαββατο και πιστεύω αρκετό κόσμο. αν γίνει κυριακή ο τελικός νομίζω καλύτερα να μη γίνει βράδυ αλλά μεσημεράκι. έτσι θα έχει και ο κόσμος που δεν είναι από αθήνα χρόνο να επιστρέψει στον τόπο του.


.

----------


## Polyneikos

Εγώ προτιμω το Σάββατο σαν ημερα γιατί όπως και να το κανεις αν τεελιωνει κατα τις 12-12:30 ο αγώνας αλλιως είναι να ακολουθει αργία αλλιως να εχεις να πας στην δουλεια.Σκεφτείτε και εμας τους φωτορεπόρτερ που πρεπει να τρεξουμε να ανεβάζουμε και ρεπορταζ με φωτογραφίες την επόμενη μερα!!Σάββατο ανεπιφυλακτα Νίκο,υπάρχουν κα ιπαιδια από επαρχία που δεν θα χρειαζονται να είναι κυνηγημενοι,να τους παίρνει να έρθουν και το βραδυ.

----------


## NASSER

Και εγω συμφωνω με Σαββατο για τους ιδιους λογους που ανεφερε και ο Polyneikos.

----------


## nicksigalas

Ενταξη παιδια το θεμα ειναι για τον κοσμο που εχει μαγαζια και που μενουν στην επαρχια και για τους αθηναιους φυσικα το αν θα προλαβουν να ερθουν παντως και εγω το βλεπω ποιο λογικο να γινουν σαββατο περιμενω και απο αθλητες να μας πουνε την γνωμη τους [ Ηλια Στράτο σας περιμενω ] και ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΟΥ  :bodybuilding.gr:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και εγώ πιστεύω για αθήνα μπορεί να βολεύει καλύτερα σάββατο και πιστεύω εκτός απροόπτου να είμαστε εκεί όπως και στον προιγούμενο αγώνα που ήταν πολύ καλός για μένα φυσικά είναι σαν μια εκδρομή γιατί εκτός τους αγώνες σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις βλέπουμε και κανένα φίλο και συναθλητή και περιμένουμε πώς και πώς τέτοιες εκδηλώσεις ,γιατί μπορεί να μην είμαστε τώρα ενεργοί αθλητες αλλά φίλαθλοι θα είμαστε πάντα.  :03. Awesome:   :03. Clap:

----------


## nicksigalas

Τωρα το ξενοδοχειο αν δεν ειναι το NOVOTEL θα ειναι μαλλον το CARAVEL ειμαστε στις συζητησεις ! οσο για το πως εισαι λιακο ασε να το κρινουν αλλοι παντα τουμπανο εισαι εσυ οσα χρονια και να περασουν . Παιδια ακουω γνωμες

----------


## Polyneikos

To θεμα είναι να το αποφασίζατε και να βλέπαμε και εσας του δύο επί σκηνης,αλλά με μαγιο,όχο με κουστουμια και γραβατες!!
όχι ότι δεν είναι πολυτιμος ο ρόλος σας και με αυτη την υπόσταση αλλά θελουμε να σας δουμε και ενεργους επί της σκηνης!!
Θα μου πει καποιος ας ήσουν λίγο πιο μεγάλος να μας προλάβαινες αλλά τι να κανουμε ρε παιδια!Θελουμε κι άλλο,χα,χα!
Πάντως θα ηθελα πολύ να γνωριστουμε απο κοντα και με αρκετους από εδω μέσα,θα κανονιστεί κατι!

----------


## Muscleboss

Από Πάτρα δεν έχει φτάσει στα αυτιά μου καμιά συμμετοχή για το Μάιο. Ο Κοπαρίδης μουπε δε θα κατέβει. 

Σαν επισκέπτης σιγουρα με βολέυει Σάββατο καθώς εμείς που ερχόμαστε από επαρχία μέχρι τώρα στους αγώνες της WABBA ερχόμαστε μόνο το πρωί, γιατί το βράδυ ο αγώνας αργεί και θα γυρνάγαμε πίσω μετά τις 3 το πρωί.

Από την άλλη γνωρίζω πολλά παιδιά που δουλέυουν Σάββατο βράδυ επαρχία και μη και δε ξέρω μηπως τους χαλάει αυτό.
Σχετικά με αθλητές από επαρχία που πιθανώς να έρθουν από παρασκευή, μήπως κάποιοι έχουν υποχρεώσεις? μαγαζιά κτλ? Θα μου πεις, σε αγώνα πάς 2 μέρες θα λείψεις από τη δουλεία ούτως ή άλλως.

Κάθε επιλογή έχει τα καλά της και τα κακά της.

Τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουμε συνηθίσει τη WABBA Κυριακή, νομίζω ότι μια αλλάγη για Σάββατο ας να δοκιμαστεί μια φορά, ίσως συνολικά αποδειχθεί καλύτερη.

Εμένα με βολεύει περισσότερο Σαββατο, αλλά εγώ είμαι μία μόνο ψήφος.  :01. Mr. Green:  

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Εγω εχω ακουσει οτι θα κατεβει ο Κονδυλης και ο Καραμανλακης,πιθανότατα και ο Σιωτης.Μυριζομαι ωραια πραγματα!

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Μεγάλε Σιγάλα μας εκφράζω τον θαυμασμό μου για την πορεία σας στο Β.Β είδα τώρα τις φωτο΄σας. Καταπληκτικές. Οσο για τους αγώνες οι έλληνες την κυριακή συνήθως είναι ξεκούραστοι,λεω μήπως το Σάββατο δεν έχουμε κόσμο,όπως και να έχει εγω είμαι παιδί της wabba όπως με λέει ο Πρόεδρος και θα είμαι εκει

----------


## nicksigalas

Ο Κονδυλης ετοιμαζεται σιγουρα αλλα εχω μαθει οτι φετος τον Μαιο ετοιμαζονται παρα πολυ και καλοι αθλητες παντα τον μαιο γινεται χαμος ξερω και απο Κρητη αλλα και απο τα Νησια μας εκτος οτι ετοιμαζει και ο Σατραβανης ενα γκραν πρι για τον μαιο θα τα μαθετε ολα στην πορεια  :08. Elephant:   :08. Elephant:

----------


## RUHL

> Οσο για τους αγώνες οι έλληνες την κυριακή συνήθως είναι ξεκούραστοι,λεω μήπως το Σάββατο δεν έχουμε κόσμο,


Μηπως επειδη θα εχουν να σηκωθουν το πρωι για δουλεια η οτιδηποτε ασχολεια την επομενη μερα να το σκεφτουν να πανε ειδικα για αυτους που θα ερθουν απο μακρια.Γιατι διαρκουν κιολας αν εχει και πολλες συμετοχες αθλητων και οι περισσοτεροι φευγουν πριν καν δουν το ποιο βασικο-αξηζει να το δεις τον γενικο τιτλο

Γνωμη μου το σαβατο ειναι οτι πρεπει.

----------


## nicksigalas

Κωσταντινα μου να εισαι καλα το οτι εσυ εισαι παιδι τις WABBA. ΠΕΣΔ αυτο ειναι αναμφισβητητο χαιρομαι πολυ που θα τα λεμε και στο τοπικ εκτος φυσικα απο τους αγωνες! εκτoς λοιπον απο την φωνη μου που ακους στους αγωνες τωρα θα εχουμε και τον γραπτο λογο! τωρα οσο για την ημερα νομιζω οτι θα εχουμε μεγαλυτερη προσελευση κοσμου αφου η κυριακη ειναι αργια φυσικα μεγαλο ρολο παιζει και αν μπορουμε να κλεισουμε το ξενοδοχειο για σαββατο θα το δουμε ομως!

----------


## nicksigalas

Τελικα οι αγωνες κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα γινουν 31/05/09 λογω δυσκολιας κλεισιματος ξενοδοχειου και λογω των σπονσορων καταλαβαινουμε οτι αρκετο κοσμο θα τον διευκολυνε το Σαββατο αλλα υπαρχουν και οι τεχνικες δυσκολιες για εμενα παντως θα ητανε τιμη μου να παραβρεθειτε στον αγωνα ολοι οι φιλοι του  :bodybuilding.gr:  Μετα Τιμης Σιγαλας Νικος

----------


## Muscleboss

Νίκο και Τρίτη, και Τετάρτη ...και πρωτοχρονιά να τους κάνατε, οι φανατικοί από επαρχία πάλι θα βρίσκαμε τρόπο να ρθούμε.

Καλή επιτυχία και θα 'μαστε εκεί.

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Το   :bodybuilding.gr:  θα είναι εκει!!  :05. Posing:

----------


## RUHL

> Το   θα είναι εκει!!


Xωρις τον ραμπο   :08. Elephant:   :08. Elephant:   :08. Turtle:

----------


## slaine

ρουλ θα κατέβεις?

----------


## RUHL

Δεν ξερω ακομα   :02. Clown2:   :02. Clown2:

----------


## slaine

σκέψου ότι θα χάσεις το ΡΑΜΠΟ

----------


## KontorinisMD

Εγώ νομίζω ότι είναι καλύτερα που γινεται Κυριακή, η άποψή μου είναι ότι είναι καλύτερα για τον κόσμο.

----------


## NASSER

Ολοι εκει θα ειμαστε, να μαστε καλα πρωτα και εχουμε χρονο μεχρι τοτε.

----------


## RAMBO

και γω εκει θα ειμαι σιγα μην το χασω  :08. Turtle:   :08. Turtle:   :08. Turtle:

----------


## RUHL

> και γω εκει θα ειμαι σιγα μην το χασω


  :08. Door EEK:   δεν ερχομε τοτε  :08. Door EEK:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ράμπο σε βλέπω πρωτη σειρα !!  :03. Awesome:

----------


## slaine

fun club rambo 8)

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μεσα και γω  :02. Rocking:

----------


## Fotis_Patra

Ολος ο καλος ο κοσμος βλεπω μαζευεται.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μήπως να εξασφαλίσουμε από τον φίλο μας τον Σιγάλα κανα 2-3 σειρες "εξέδρα-  :bodybuilding.gr:  ";
Να συνεννοηθούμε πάντως παιδια να είμαστε όλοι μαζί,μην χαθουμε μεσαστο πλήθος !!

----------


## RAMBO

ενοειταο ολοι μαζι και να φοραμε φανελακια   :bodybuilding.gr:  .

----------


## SiCkOheL

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο RAMBO
> 
> και γω εκει θα ειμαι σιγα μην το χασω   
> 
> 
>    δεν ερχομε τοτε




 :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:

----------


## slaine

> ενοειταο ολοι μαζι και να φοραμε φανελακια   .


εγώ θα φοράω μπλουζάκι RAMBO 8)

----------


## nicksigalas

To Ξενoδοχειο θα ειναι το NOVOTEL τελικα και ειλικρινα οσα παιδια γραφουνε στο τοπικ θα ηθελα να ερθετε και να μου μιλησεται για να τα πουμε και απο κοντα για οσους δεν με ξερουν θα βρισκομαι στο μικροφωνο και θα παρουσιαζω τον αγωνα επισης θα γνωρισετε και τον Κωστα γιατι θα τον εχω διπλα μου !  :08. Elephant:   :08. Elephant:   :08. Elephant:

----------


## Polyneikos

Όλοι στο Novotel λοιπον,Κυριακή 31 Μαϊου,κλείδωσε το γεγονός!!

----------


## RUHL

> για οσους δεν με ξερουν θα βρισκομε στο μικροφονο και θα παρουσιαζω τον αγωνα επισης θα γνωρισεται και τον Κωστα γιατι θα τον εχω διπλα μου !


Bαλτε και τον ραμπο παραδιπλα για μασκοτ   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:

----------


## RAMBO

:08. Turtle:   :08. Turtle:   :08. Turtle:

----------


## slaine

o slaine θα είναι εκεί 8)

----------


## chrisberg

> Δεν ξερω ακομα


Nα μας πεις έγκαιρος φίλε Ruhl γιατί πρέπει να βρούμε και tickets για το αεροπλάνο!!!
Θα κάνω το πάν να είμαι εκεί για να στηρήξω την προσπάθεια σου όπως και των
υπολοίπων παιδιών απο το φόρουμ που θα κατέβουν.

Έμαθα πάντως εχθές  ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα η ημερομηνία θα αλλάξει.
Ο διεθνής αγώνας που ακολουθεί είναι μακριά 
αρκετά μακριά (απο άποψη ηνερομηνίας.) είναι και άλλα θέματα αλλά απο σεβασμό στο 
παρόν τόπικ θα τα αναφαίρω στο σχετικό τόπικ που ανεβάζω!

----------


## Polyneikos

Nίκο μπορείς να μας ενημερωνεις για ποιους αθλητες ξερεις ότι θα κατεβουν απο τι πληροφορίες σου πάντα;(ή όποιος άλλος ξερει τελωσπάντων).
Ήδη ο Νίκος ξερω ότι σίγουρα ετοιμαζει έναν αθλητη αυτη την περίοδο, τον Μίλτο,για την κατηγορία body fitness.
Ακούγεται ότι θα κατεβει ο Καραμανλάκης και ο Κονδυλης,οπότε η ψηλη κατηγορία έχει ήδη πάρει φωτια !!

----------


## Muscleboss

το ξανάπες για καραμανλάκη polyneike αλλά κάπου που το μετέφερα και μούπαν ότι δεν παίζει να κατέβει wabba...

MB

----------


## Panoz

> το ξανάπες για καραμανλάκη polyneike αλλά κάπου που το μετέφερα και μούπαν ότι δεν παίζει να κατέβει wabba...
> 
> MB


Ο Καραμανλακης οτι ηταν να κανει με ελληνικους κ αλλους ερασιτεχνικους αγωνες το εκανε, δεν εχει νοημα ποια καθως ειναι ηδη επαγγελματιας της ifbb.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ενταξει παιδια δεν επιμενω,εμενε καποιος μου το ανεφερε και το εγραψα,δεν σημαινει οτι ισχυει.Εξαλλου πάντα οι συμμετοχες σε εναν ελληνικο αγωνα αποτελουν "θολο" τοπίο,πάντως καποιος που είχε βρεθει σον Βόλο τον περασμενο μηνα είχε δει τον Μανωλη και ήταν σε πολύ καλή κατασταση.(δεν μου ανεφερε εκεινος αυτη την πληροφορία όμως.)

----------


## Muscleboss

Η Έλενα Καββά θα κάνει guest posing στον αγώνα της WABBA στις 31 Μαίου.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραία, η Καββα εκτός απο guest δεν θα παιξει και πουθενα;;

----------


## Muscleboss

Νά ναι καλά πρώτα, ετοιμάζεται για τον Νοέμβριο για το Παγκόσμιο της WABBA εκεί θέλει να τα δώσει όλα. Το Μάιο, μόνο Guest θα κάνει.

ΜΒ

----------


## nicksigalas

Σορρυ για την απουσια μου αυτες τις μερες ,ημουν εκτος παιδια.Για τον μαιο ετοιμαζoνται παρα πολυ αθλητες και απο επαρχια και απο νησια και απο αθηνα εχω πληροφοριες για καλους αλλα και για παλιους αθλητες δεν θελω να πω ονοματα για να μην βγω ψευτης το μονο που μπορουμε να κανουμε ειναι υπομονη μεχρι το μαιο εγω παντως ετοιμαζω δυο παιδια στην κατηγορια fitness και body fitness αντε να δουμε τελικα τι θα γινει !  :08. Evil Fire:   :08. Evil Fire:

----------


## Polyneikos

Άντε μαζευονται οι συμμετοχές σιγα σιγα, τωρα για τους αθλητες που ετοιμαζεις Νίκο τους βλέπω συχνα στο γυμναστηριο και είναι σε καλη κατασταση ,είναι βεβαια και νωρίς ακομα !!

----------


## nicksigalas

Σιγουρα ειναι νωρις ελπιζω να με βγαλουν ασπροπρoσωπο στο τελος αλλιως  :04. Box Sack:   :04. Box Sack:   :04. Box Sack:   :04. Box Sack:   :04. Box Sack:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Σιγουρα ειναι νωρις ελπιζω να με βγαλουν ασπροπρωσοπο στο τελος αλλιως


Ωχ ωχ,το καλό που τους θέλω είναι να κατεβουν "κομμάτια" !  :05. Biceps:

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΗ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ:*

*Μεταφερεται το Mr Hellas της Wabba και από 31.5 θα πραγματοποιηθει την επόμενη εβδομάδα, στις 7.6.09.
Το σημείο παραμενει το ίδιο,κλασσικα όπως μας έχει συνηθισει η Wabba ,στο Novotel.
*

Κατόπιν σχετικης συνεννόησης μεταξύ Wabba και Ναc,βρέθηκε η "χρυσή τομη" έτσι ώστε να μην συμπέσουν ημερολογιακα οι δυο αγώνες που είχαν προγραμματιστεί αρχικα για τις 31 Μαϊου.
Πολύ καλη κίνηση της Wabba να "υποχωρήσει"  προς όφελος του αθλήματος αλλά και των αθλητων,έτσι ώστε να μην  δημιουργηθουν προβληματα συμμετοχης στους αθλητες που ενδιαφερονται να συμμετεχουν και στους 2 αγώνες καθως  και το κοινό που θελει να υποστηριξει τις προσπαθειες τους...  :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

μπράβο στα παιδιά που το κανόνισαν έτσι!!  :03. Clap:   :03. Awesome:  

ευτυχώς γιατί μια συμπτωση ημερομηνιών δε θα ήταν καλή πρώτα από όλα για το άθλημα.

ΜΒ

----------


## m3ssias

Ωραία λοιπόν!!!θα είμαστε όλοι εκεί....είτε ώς θεατές.....είτε ως αγωνιζόμενοι!!!!  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## _kwstas_

Ωραια φερτε μου απο τωρα το μεταλιο του 1 στο σπιτι γιατι βαριεμε να παω να το παρω στον αγωνα..  :05. Running:   :05. Posing:

----------


## Polyneikos

Βλέπω ότι το   :bodybuilding.gr:  διεκδικει πρωτιες στο φετινο Mr Hellas.Πάντως θα "κατεβει" πολύς κόσμος φετος,προμηνυεται πολύ καλος αγωνας.  :03. Awesome:

----------


## _kwstas_

Λοιπον επιδει σας λυπαμε εσας τους β.β που θα φατε ητα αν με δειτε επανω στην σκινη δεν θα ανεβω...Αντε παλι την γλιτοσατε..τυχεροι,,,,  προτιμω να το δω απο την θεση του θεατη!!!  :05. Posing:   :05. Posing:   :05. Posing:   :05. Posing:

----------


## vagg

υπαρχουν συμμετοχες απο παιδια που τα λεμε εδω;;;
μην κατεβω μονος μου....χαχαχαχααχχα

----------


## NASSER

> υπαρχουν συμμετοχες απο παιδια που τα λεμε εδω;;;
> μην κατεβω μονος μου....χαχαχαχααχχα


ολο το team   :bodybuilding.gr:  θα ειναι παρον  :09.Text icons:   Καλο ειναι να μην λειπει κανεις  :09.Text icons:

----------


## vagg

ναι εννοουσα αν θα δουμε στη σκηνη καποιον

----------


## _kwstas_

Θα βλεπατε εμενα αλλα ειπαμε σας χαριζω το παιχνιδι κ δεν κατεβενωΤΥΧΕΡΟΙΙΙ  :05. Posing:   :05. Posing:   :05. Posing:  
 Αληθεια ο 
ιoannis.. θα κατεβει??[/i]

----------


## vagg

τωρα που δεν θα κατεβεις εσυ μπορει να κατεβει αυτος....χαχαχαχααχαχ
ασε μας ρε κωστα,μας τρελανες...αχχαχαχααχ

----------


## RAMBO

εγω γινεται να καθομαι μαζι με τα κοριτσια του   :bodybuilding.gr:  και τισ αθλητριεσ?

----------


## Polyneikos

Εσένα θα σε βάλουμε να βαφεις τις αθλήτριες,ικανοποιημένος;;

----------


## RAMBO

ναι αμε εννοειται.θα βγαλω και φωτο.(μονο οταν τισ βαφω)  :03. Awesome:

----------


## RAMBO

η εισοδοσ ποσο στοιχηζει?

----------


## Polyneikos

Περιμενουμε συντομα την αφίσσα του αγωνα,10 ευρω το πρωι στα προκριματικα και 15 Ευρώ το βραδυ στα τελικα είναι συνηθως.

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΡΟΥΜΕΛΙΩΤΗΣ13

καλημερα παιδια!ειχα ερθει τον Νοεμβριο στους αγωνες και πραγματικα εντυπωσιαστηκα απο το θεαμα!θα προσπαθησω να ερθω και φετος!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Τον Μαίο στατιστικα έχει πάντα και περισσότερο κόσμο αλλά και περισσότερους αθλητες.Θα είμαστε όλοι εκει !!

----------


## KontorinisMD

Άκουσα ότι το φορουμ ετοιμάζει κάποιες εκπλήξεις για τον αγώνα.

Όποιος λείψει θα χάσει!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## the_big_litho

Και εγω μεσα... Να κανονισουμε κιολας απο νωρις και για τα μπλουζακια   :bodybuilding.gr:   γιατι πολλοι δεν εχουμε...

----------


## slaine

ρε σεις είδα στον ύπνο μου ότί πήγαμε στον αγώνα και όλοι φορούσατε τα ίδια ρούχα (στολή και καλά του φόρουμ) κι εγώ ήρθα άσχετα ντυμένος...
δεν πάω καλά μου φαίνεται...  :08. Elephant:

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια θα ενεργοποιηθουμε και με τα μπλουζακια για να είμαστε ασορτί,μαλιστα θα κοιταξουμε να ειμαστε όλοι μαζί,να έχουμε και πλήρη σχολιασμο καθως και εξεδρα!!  :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## slaine

από το φόρουμ ποιοί θα κατέβουν? (να αγωνιστούν εννοώ)

----------


## Polyneikos

> από το φόρουμ ποιοί θα κατέβουν? (να αγωνιστούν εννοώ)


O Άκης ο Βουλγαρέλης  *[mrkommatias]*  θα κατεβει στα fitness,έχει λίγα ποστς το παιδι γιατί δεν έχει νετ σπίτι του και είναι νεοεισαχθέντας,αλλά θα εν καιρω θα τον βλέπουμε πιο συχνα και εδω μεσα. Το λινκ με τις φωτογραφίες του είναι το εξης:
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/viewtopic.php?t=4492

Παρεπιμπτόντως να του ευχηθω και βίον ανθόσπαρτον στο παλικαρι γιατί παντρευτηκε  την Κυριακή, 1.03.09, είχαμε παει όλοι οι γνωστοί - άγνωστοι, στις χαιρετούρες του ανεφερα χαρακτηριστικα "άντε  και καλους απογόνους αλλά προηγείται μια πρωτειά στο Mr Hellas του Μαϊου !!"  :03. Awesome:

----------


## slaine

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο slaine
> 
> από το φόρουμ ποιοί θα κατέβουν? (να αγωνιστούν εννοώ)
> 
> 
> O Άκης ο Βουλγαρέλης  *[mrkommatias]*  θα κατεβει στα fitness,έχει λίγα ποστς το παιδι γιατί δεν έχει νετ σπίτι του και είναι νεοεισαχθέντας,αλλά θα εν καιρω θα τον βλέπουμε πιο συχνα και εδω μεσα. Το λινκ με τις φωτογραφίες του είναι το εξης:
> http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/viewtopic.php?t=4492
> 
> Παρεπιμπτόντως να του ευχηθω και βίον ανθόσπαρτον στο παλικαρι γιατί παντρευτηκε  την Κυριακή, 1.03.09, είχαμε παει όλοι οι γνωστοί - άγνωστοι, στις χαιρετούρες του ανεφερα χαρακτηριστικα "άντε  και καλους απογόνους αλλά προηγείται μια πρωτειά στο Mr Hellas του Μαϊου !!"


άντε ωραία! εύχομαι ό,τι καλύτερο στον Άκη!!!

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΡΟΥΜΕΛΙΩΤΗΣ13

οποτε και να γινουν ο κοσμος που ειναι κοντα στο αθλημα θα ερθει,να ειστε σιγουροι ολοι σας παιδια!η κυριακη ειναι πολυ καλη μερα.θα ειμαι ΕΚΕΙ!  :03. Awesome:

----------


## Polyneikos

ΚΑΤΟΠΙΝ ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΗΣ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΚΗΣ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟ ΤΗΣ WABBA,ΤΣΟΥΝΑΚΗ ΝΙΚΟ,ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙ ΕΚ ΝΕΟΥ Η ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΤΟΥ MR HELLAS ΛΟΓΩ ΤΩΝ ΕΥΡΩΕΚΛΟΓΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΣΤΗΚΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ 7 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ.
Η ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΙΣ 14 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ,ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ

----------


## Muscleboss

και δευτέρα να το κάνει, πάλι εκεί θα είμαστε. 8) 

ΜΒ

----------


## NiKoS Hulk

Kalispera kai apo mena! thelw na rwtisw kati..Eimai 16 xronon kai thew na lavw meros stous agwnes se ti katigoria tha paizw? ipsos 1.83 75 kila

*Γράφε με ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ!!

ΜΒ*

----------


## Polyneikos

Γραφε με ελληνικα γιατί είναι κανόνας του φόρουμ.Περνα και από τα νεα μελη να συστηθείς να σε χαιρετησουμε και τα μελη.
Λόγω ηλικιας θα αγωνιστείς στην κατηγορία junior.

----------


## NiKoS Hulk

συγνωμη!!!! δν ειχα διαβασει τους κανονες τα βαριεμε τα φορουμ αλα αυτο με ενδιαφερει γιαυτο ασχολουμε!

----------


## Polyneikos

Nα μην παραλείψουμε να πουμε ότι το Mr Hellas θα δωσει πρόκριση σε αθλητες για το Ευρωπαϊκο Πρωταθλημα που θα γίνει στις 28 Ιουνίου στο Βελγιο.
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το Ευρωπαϊκο σε αυτό το τόπικ :

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=4014

Καλη προετοιμασία λοιπόν σε όσους ετοιμάζονται !

----------


## ANNA VANDEVA

ΑΑΑΑχχχχχχχ, χωρις εμενα που θα πατε  :08. Spank:   :02. Confused2: 
Ολο το team στον τοπο του .... :05. Posing:  :05. Posing:  :05. Posing: 

 :05. Lift 1 Hand:  :05. Lift 1 Hand:  :05. Lift 1 Hand:

----------


## nicksigalas

Οι αλλαγες στην ημερομηνια του αγωνα εληξαν στις 14/06/09 θα γινει το θρυλικο Μιστερ Ελλας θα ειμαστε ολοι εκει :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ωραία θα τα πούμε και απο κοντα παιδια και πιθανόν θα κατεβω και με εναν αθλητη και επι την ευκαιρια θα βρεθούμε και τα παιδια απο το φόρουμ :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΒΓΗΚΕ Η ΑΦΙΣΣΑ ΤΟΥ MR HELLAS ΠΟΥ ΔΙΟΡΓΑΝΩΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ WABBA ,14 IOYNIOY ΟΛΟΙ ΣΤΟ NOVOTEL ΛΟΙΠΟΝ,ΤΟ  ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΩΝ ! ΟΠΩΣ ΟΛΟΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑI ΧΟΡΗΓΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΩΝΑ,ΤΟ ΛΟΓΟΤΥΠΟ ΜΑΣ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΦΙΣΣΑ.*
*TO ΑΝΑΓΝΩΡΙΣΤΙΚΟ ΜΑΣ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΜΠΛΟΥΖΑΚΙΑ !ΡΑΝΤΕΒΟΥ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΣΤΟ NOVOTEL*

----------


## KATERINI 144

ετσι  :03. Clap:

----------


## the_big_litho

Αντε καιρος να δουμε και την δυναμη του φορουμ απο κοντα... Ολοι εκει με το λογοτυπο του  :bodybuilding.gr:  να υποστηριξουμε τους αθλητες

----------


## KontorinisMD

Ωραία. Εκεί θα μαι κ εγώ με τον Muscleboss.

----------


## Tsounakis

> *ΒΓΗΚΕ Η ΑΦΙΣΣΑ ΤΟΥ MR HELLAS ΠΟΥ ΔΙΟΡΓΑΝΩΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ WABBA ,14 IOYNIOY ΟΛΟΙ ΣΤΟ NOVOTEL ΛΟΙΠΟΝ,ΤΟ  ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΩΝ ! ΟΠΩΣ ΟΛΟΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑI ΧΟΡΗΓΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΩΝΑ,ΤΟ ΛΟΓΟΤΥΠΟ ΜΑΣ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΦΙΣΣΑ.*
> *TO ΑΝΑΓΝΩΡΙΣΤΙΚΟ ΜΑΣ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΜΠΛΟΥΖΑΚΙΑ !ΡΑΝΤΕΒΟΥ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΣΤΟ NOVOTEL*


Ευχαριστουμε  τα  παιδια  του BODY BUILDING .GR  για  την μεγαλη  προσφορα  τουs  στο  αθλημα  μαs !!!  
ευχαριστουμε  επισηs  και  για  την  ευγενικη  χορηγια  στουs  αγωνεs  WABBA  ΠΕΣΔ την  πιο  παλια  και  αρεστη  σε  ολουs  τουs  αθλητεs  τηs  χωραs  μαs  !!

Την  αφισσα  του  αγωνα  κοσμει  εναs  πολυ  καλοs  αθλητηs  ο  ΣΕΒΑΣΤΟΣ  ΓΕΡΟΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ νικητηs  στουs  τελευταιουs αγωνεs  τηs WABBA  τον  Νοεμβριο  του 2008 !!  

Στην  αφισσα  αναγραφονται  και  οι  αγωνεs  MR.ΑΙΓΑΙΟ 2009 που  θα  διεξαχθουν  εφετοs στην  παρο !!   
Εναs αγωναs με  μεγαλη  ιστορια  απο  τον  οποιον  εχουν  περασει  πολυ  και  καλοι  αθλητεs 

θα  ειναι  μεγαλη  τιμη  για  εμαs  να  σαs  δουμε  ολουs  εκει !!!  

Νικοs  Τσουνακηs

----------


## KATERINI 144

θα ειμαστε ολοι προεδρε, αλωστε θα εχουμε και την κωσταντινα εκει, δε γινεται να μην ειμαστε.

 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ευχαριστουμε τα παιδια του BODY BUILDING .GR για την μεγαλη προσφορα τουs στο αθλημα μαs !!! 
> ευχαριστουμε επισηs και για την ευγενικη χορηγια στουs αγωνεs WABBA ΠΕΣΔ την πιο παλια και αρεστη σε ολουs τουs αθλητεs τηs χωραs μαs !!
> 
> Την αφισσα του αγωνα κοσμει εναs πολυ καλοs αθλητηs ο ΣΕΒΑΣΤΟΣ ΓΕΡΟΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ νικητηs στουs τελευταιουs αγωνεs τηs WABBA τον Νοεμβριο του 2008 !! 
> 
> Στην αφισσα αναγραφονται και οι αγωνεs MR.ΑΙΓΑΙΟ 2009 που θα διεξαχθουν εφετοs στην παρο !! 
> Εναs αγωναs με μεγαλη ιστορια απο τον οποιον εχουν περασει πολυ και καλοι αθλητεs 
> 
> θα ειναι μεγαλη τιμη για εμαs να σαs δουμε ολουs εκει !!! 
> ...


Πανω σε αυτό που ανεφερε ο Προεδρος της Wabba,o πολύ καλος αθλητης από την Κω,ΓΕΡΟΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΣΕΒΑΣΤΟΣ,ανιψιος του ΜΠΑΛΑΣΑ ΔΑΥΙΔ και αθλητης του,είχε κερδίσει τον γενικό τίτλο στον τελευταιο αγώνα της WABBA,το Μr ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ που πραγματοποιηθηκε τον Νοέμβριο του 2008.Περισσότερα σε αυτό το link :
*Μr Οδυσσεια WABBA 2008*

*Τακτικη της Wabba είναι στην αφίσσα του επόμενου αγωνα να μπαίνει ο γενικός νικητης του προηγούμενου ,κάτι σαν φόρος τιμης και επιβράβευσης του αθλητη.Πολύ σωστό θεωρω μιας και που η ερασιτεχνικη πλευρα του bodybuilding κυρίως ηθική επιβράβευση αποδίδει στους νικητες . +1000*

*Εδω η περσινη απονομη του Γενικού τίτλου από τον κ. Τσουνάκη στον Γεροβασίλη.*

----------


## KATERINI 144

> *Τακτικη της Wabba είναι στην αφίσσα του επόμενου αγωνα είναι να μπαίνει ο γενικός νικητης του προηγούμενου ,κάτι σαν φόρος τιμης και επιβράβευσης του αθλητη.Πολύ σωστό θεωρω μιας και που η ερασιτεχνικη πλευρα του bodybuilding κυρίως ηθική επιβράβευση αποδίδει στους νικητες !+1000*


+1 για να μην υπαρχουν και δυσφοριες απο αλλους αθλητες, (γιατι μπηκε αυτος και δε μπηκα εγω κτλπ) σοφη κινηση.

----------


## NASSER

Ευχαριστουμε τον κ. Τσουνακη για τα καλα του λογια και πιστευω πως ολοι θα προσπαθησουν να παρευρισκονται στον αγωνα της WABBA.

Polyneikos πολυ καλη επισημανση αυτη που εκανες :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Προεδρέ μου μια σουιτα κλείσε μου για την Πάρο σαν αυτές που μας είχες κλεισει στην Πορτογαλία γιατί θα φιλοξενήσω ολα τα παιδιά του φόρουμ!!!!!
Ο Προεδρος WABBA--ΠΕΣΔ γιαυτούς που δεν τον ξέρουν εχει μια καρδιά μικρού παιδιού  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Mythonas

Την Κυριακή 14 Ιουνίου θα είμαστε όλοι στο novotel. :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ενοείτε επειδη δεν συμπέφτουν οι ημερομηνίες θα παρεβρεθώ στούς αγώνες να δώ φίλους και αθλητές να αγωνίζονται και να τους στηρίξουμε , καθώς και το διαβολάκι την κωσταντίνα και ας μας προκαλεί (ευχάριστα ) εμένα και τον φωτη τον κατερινη.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Προεδρέ μου μια σουιτα κλείσε μου για την Πάρο σαν αυτές που μας είχες κλεισει στην Πορτογαλία γιατί θα φιλοξενήσω ολα τα παιδιά του φόρουμ!!!!!
> Ο Προεδρος WABBA--ΠΕΣΔ γιαυτούς που δεν τον ξέρουν εχει μια καρδιά μικρού παιδιού


 
κωσταντίνα στην σουίτα που θα φιλοξενήσεις τις αμαζόνες σου να μας βάλεις να τις  προσέχουμε, μπάστακας που λέμε και ο κατερίνης μαζί, γιατί τόσα γίνονται μην της πειραξει κανείς :08. Spank:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Muscleboss

> ευχαριστουμε  επισηs  και  για  την  ευγενικη  χορηγια  στουs  αγωνεs  WABBA  ΠΕΣΔ


Σκοπός μας είναι να στηρίζουμε όσο μπορόυμε όλους τους αγώνες bodybuilding στην ελλάδα, καθώς ο πυρήνας μας προέρχεται από το αγωνιστικό bodybuilding και το αγαπάμε ιδιαίτερα.

Το www.bodybuilding.gr όσο το επιτρέπουν οι δυνατότητές του, θα είναι δίπλα σε όλους τους αγώνες και σε όλες τις ομοσπονδίες εξίσου.

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Σκοπός μας είναι να στηρίζουμε όσο μπορόυμε όλους τους αγώνες bodybuilding στην ελλάδα, καθώς ο πυρήνας μας προέρχεται από το αγωνιστικό bodybuilding και το αγαπάμε ιδιαίτερα.
> 
> Το www.bodybuilding.gr όσο το επιτρέπουν οι δυνατότητές του, θα είναι δίπλα σε όλους τους αγώνες και σε όλες τις ομοσπονδίες εξίσου.
> 
> ΜΒ


πολύ σωστά τα είπε ο πάνος για να λεγόμαστε έγκυρο και ενημερωμένο φόρουμ πρεπει να παρουσιάζουμε όσο το δυνατόν καθε δραστηριότητα του ελληνικού ββ και κάθε νόμιμης ομοσπονδίας αλλα αντικειμενικά και με όσο καλύτερο φωτορεπορτάζ γίνετε , γιατί είναι και μια ηθική ικανοποίηση για τους αθλητές μας.

----------


## Polyneikos

Eννοείται ότι απ΄ολους τους αγωνες θα υπάρχει φωτορεπορταζ,ανα κατηγορίες,να δίνουμε την ευκαιρια και στα μελη που δεν μπορουν να ερθουν τον παλμο των αγωνων.
Τωρα το φόρουμ στηριζει και εμπρακτα τις ομοσπονδίες και τους αγωνες που διοργανωνουν αλλά και τους αθλητες,είναι δεδομενο,όχι μόνο την ημερα των αγωνων αλλά συνεχεια,μιας και που το αγωνιστικο bb είναι η "αδυναμία" μας ..

----------


## Niiick

παιδια θα ερθω και εγω σιγουρα γιατι θα κατεβει στη body fitness ενας φιλος ισως και στη μποντιμπιλντινγκ ψηλη θα δειξει  :02. Welcome:

----------


## RAMBO

στην κατηγορια junior τι ηλικιεσ πανε?θα εχει κ στον αγωνα?

----------


## billys15

Junior απ'ο,τι νομιζω ειναι μεχρι 21-22,αναλογα την ομοσπονδια.

----------


## Polyneikos

> παιδια θα ερθω και εγω σιγουρα γιατι θα κατεβει στη body fitness ενας φιλος ισως και στη μποντιμπιλντινγκ ψηλη θα δειξει


Aν  το καταλαβα σωστα έτσι όπως το εξεφρασες ο φίλος δεν θα μπορεί να παιξει και στις 2 κατηγορίες γιατί διαφέρουν στα κιλα.Ή θα πιασει τα κιλα της μιας κατηγορίας bodyfitness ή αν τα υπερβει αναγκαστικα παίζει στην bbing κατηγορία.Υπενθυμίζω ότι το πρωϊ στα προκριματικα γίνονται το ζύγισμα και μέτρηση ύψους στους αθλητες και κατατασσονται στις αναλογες κατηγορίες.

----------


## Polyneikos

> στην κατηγορια junior τι ηλικιεσ πανε?θα εχει κ στον αγωνα?


Στην κατηγορία Juniors έχω την εντυπωση ότι στην Wabba πέρνουν μερος οι αθλητες οι οποιοι δεν εχουν ξεπερασει το 23 ετος της ηλικίας τους,δηλαδή να είναι μεχρι 22 ετων ,11 μηνων κ 30 ημερων,όχι κλεισμενα 23 δηλαδή.

----------


## Niiick

ναι σωστα οπως τα λες ειναι :05. Biceps:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Eπίσης να υπενθυμίσω τον περσινο νικητη του Wabba Mr Hellas 2008, o ΕλληνοΑιγύπτιος Oσμαν Ελ Σαϊντ,ο οποιος κερδισε την μεσαια κατηγορία αλλά κ τον γενικό τίτλο.*

----------


## Tsounakis

> Στην κατηγορία Juniors έχω την εντυπωση ότι στην Wabba πέρνουν μερος οι αθλητες οι οποιοι δεν εχουν ξεπερασει το 23 ετος της ηλικίας τους,δηλαδή να είναι μεχρι 22 ετων ,11 μηνων κ 30 ημερων,όχι κλεισμενα 23 δηλαδή.


Ναι παιδια η κατηγορια Junior αλαξε με προταση που εκανα στο συμβουλιο προεδρον το 2008 στην Πορτογαλλια !! απο 20 και 11 μηνων τα junior εγιναν στα *24 χρονων και 11 μηνων* !!! 

Οι αλλεs κατηγοριεs ειναι...

FITNESS ΑΝΔΡΩΝ > ΥΨΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΒΑΡΟΣ δηλαδη ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ ΜΕ ΥΨΟΣ 1.80 ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΤΟ ΒΑΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ 80 kg ( ποζαρισμα fitness )

BODY FITNESS ΑΝΔΡΩΝ > ΤΟ ΒΑΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ 5% ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΥΨΟΣ ΤΟΥ δηλαδη ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ ΜΕ ΥΨΟΣ 1.80 ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΒΑΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΕΧΡΙ 84 kg (ποζαρισμα body building )

FITNESS ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ > ΦΥΣΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ, ΜΥΙΚΟTHTA, ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΗ, ΣΥΜMΕΤΡΙΑ

SHAPE ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ > ΦΥΣΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ, ΜΥΙΚΟ ΤΟΝΟ, ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΗ, ΣΥΜMΕΤΡΙΑ

MASTERS > ΑΠΟ 40 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ 

SUPER MASTERS > ΑΠΟ 50 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ

ΜΕΝ BODY > ΜΕΧΡΙ 1.68 ΥΨΟΣ (ΧΑΜΗΛΗ ) 

ΜΕΝ BODY > ΜΕΧΡΙ 1.78 ΥΨΟΣ ( ΜΕΣΑΙΑ )

MEN BODY > ΑΠΟ 1,78 ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ

PRO > ΠΡΕΠΕΙ Ο ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΕΡΔΙΣΕΙ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΝΕΥΡΩΠΑΙΚΟ ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΙΤΟΥ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑΣ

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Πολύ καλό ποστ Πρόεδρε!! γιατί πολλά παιδιά δεν γνωρίζουν  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## the_big_litho

> Ναι  παιδια   η  κατηγορια  Junior  αλαξε  με προταση  που  εκανα  στο  συμβουλιο  προεδρον  το  2008  στην  Πορτογαλλια  !!  απο  20  και  11  μηνων  τα  junior     εγιναν  στα   *24 χρονων  και  11  μηνων*  !!!


Πολυ ενδιαφερον.....

----------


## mantus3

> Ναι  παιδια   η  κατηγορια  Junior  αλαξε  με προταση  που  εκανα  στο  συμβουλιο  προεδρον  το  2008  στην  Πορτογαλλια  !!  απο  20  και  11  μηνων  τα  junior     εγιναν  στα   *24 χρονων  και  11  μηνων*  !!! 
> 
> Οι  αλλεs  κατηγοριεs  ειναι...
> 
> FITNESS  ΑΝΔΡΩΝ >  ΥΨΟΣ  ΚΑΙ  ΒΑΡΟΣ  δηλαδη  ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ  ΜΕ  ΥΨΟΣ  1.80  ΠΡΕΠΕΙ  ΤΟ  ΒΑΡΟΣ  ΤΟΥ  ΝΑ  ΕΙΝΑΙ  ΜΕΧΡΙ  80  kg  ( ποζαρισμα fitness )
> 
> BODY  FITNESS  ΑΝΔΡΩΝ > ΤΟ  ΒΑΡΟΣ  ΤΟΥ  ΜΠΟΡΕΙ  ΝΑ  ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ  5% ΠΑΝΩ  ΑΠΟ  ΤΟ  ΥΨΟΣ  ΤΟΥ  δηλαδη  ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ  ΜΕ  ΥΨΟΣ  1.80  ΜΠΟΡΕΙ  ΝΑ  ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ  ΒΑΡΟΣ  ΤΟΥ  ΜΕΧΡΙ  84  kg  (ποζαρισμα  body  building )
> 
> FITNESS  ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ >  ΦΥΣΙΚΗ  ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ, ΜΥΙΚΟTHTA, ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΗ, ΣΥΜΕΤΡΙΑ
> ...


αν καποιος πχ ειναι 1.65 - 80kg θα μπει στην χαμηλη? τα junior χωριζοντε κ αυτα σε κατιγοριες η ειναι ανεξαρτητου βαρους/υψους?

----------


## NASSER

> αν καποιος πχ ειναι 1.65 - 80kg θα μπει στην χαμηλη? τα junior χωριζοντε κ αυτα σε κατιγοριες η ειναι ανεξαρτητου βαρους/υψους?


Ναι θα μπει στην χαμηλη κατηγορια. Στα junior μεχρι τωρα ηταν ανεξαρτητος υψους, βαρους. Δεν ξερω αν εχει αλλαξει κατι. Παντως πολλοι θα εκφρασουν ενδιαφερον και αυτο θα κανει τον ανταγωνισμο μεγαλυτερο.

----------


## Tsounakis

> αν καποιος πχ ειναι 1.65 - 80kg θα μπει στην χαμηλη? τα junior χωριζοντε κ αυτα σε κατιγοριες η ειναι ανεξαρτητου βαρους/υψους?


Ναι  ο  αυτοs  ο  αθλητηs  θα μπει  στην  χαμηλη κατηγορια !!
μονο  στα  Fitness  εναι  με  υψοs  και  βαροs  !
Στην  κατηγοτια  Junior  ειναι  ανεξαρτητου βαρουs ( μια κατηγορια )

----------


## RAMBO

το οριο για την junior δεν ειναι λιγο μεγαλο?γιατι αν πχ θελει να παρει μεροσ ενασ ηλικιασ 19 κ εχει το οριο στα 23 ο μεγαλυτεροσ θα ειναι περισσοτερο προετιμασμενοσ απο τον αλλον κ θα ειναι σε μειονεκτικη θεση..καθωσ ο αλλοσ εχει μεγαλυτερο χρονο στο αθλημα κτλ...

----------


## Muscleboss

Rambo, δες το όμως και από την άλλη πλευρά... είναι δίκαιο να παίζει αυτός που είναι 23 με αυτούς που είναι 35 και 38????

Νομίζω ότι το σύστημα έτσι είναι καλό και θα δώσει και καλύτερο επίπεδο και κίνητρο στις κατηγορίες juniors.

MB

----------


## kutsup

> Νομίζω ότι το σύστημα έτσι είναι καλό και θα δώσει και καλύτερο επίπεδο και κίνητρο στις κατηγορίες juniors.
> 
> MB


Ναι αλλά καλό θα ήτανε να γίνουν και δύο κατηγορίες βάση κιλών. Π.χ. -70 και +70. Όπως ήταν παλιά.
Ή μήπως οι συμμετοχές δεν το επιτρέπουν?

----------


## RAMBO

ο 23 χρονοσ ομωσ επειδη θα ειναι πιο νεοσ κ θα εχει περισσοτερα χρονια θα μπορει καλυτερα να ανταγωνιστει εναν 35 ενω ο 18 χρονοσ τι να κανει?δεν θα ηταν καλυτερα μια κατυγορια 18-20 για junior ωστε να μην ηπαρχει τοσο μεγαλοσ ανταγωνισμοσ?

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Ή μήπως οι συμμετοχές δεν το επιτρέπουν?


σε αρκετους αγωνες συμβαίνει, μάλλον αυτος ειναι ο λογος.

----------


## Muscleboss

το ότι δεν γίνονται 2 κατηγορίες juniors με βάση το βάρος όπως ήταν παλίοτερα, δεν οφείλεται μόνο στις μειωμένες συμμετοχές. οφείλεται κυρίως στους Παγκόσμιους κανονισμούς των ομοσποονδιών που προτείνουν 1 κατηγοίρα juniors και πρέπει και οι ελληνικοί αγώνες να ακολουθούν την ίδια γραμμή.

ΜΒ

----------


## the_big_litho

Απο τη μια μου αρεσει που εχει αυξηθει η ηλικια  στα juniors γιατι ο 35αρης εχει 12 χρονια εμπειριας διαφορα στο αθλημα απο ενα 23αρη αλλα απο την αλλη ισως 2 κατηγοριες junior ειτε ηλικιες ειτε κιλα θα ηταν ισως λιγο πιο δικαιες...

Παντως προσωπικα η κατηγορια αυτη μπηκε στοχος μου..... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Tsounakis

> το ότι δεν γίνονται 2 κατηγορίες juniors με βάση το βάρος όπως ήταν παλίοτερα, δεν οφείλεται μόνο στις μειωμένες συμμετοχές. οφείλεται κυρίως στους Παγκόσμιους κανονισμούς των ομοσποονδιών που προτείνουν 1 κατηγοίρα juniors και πρέπει και οι ελληνικοί αγώνες να ακολουθούν την ίδια γραμμή.
> 
> ΜΒ


Πραγματικα ακολουθουμε τουs κανονεs τηs ομοσπονδιαs ..
Το οριο ηλικιαs αλλαξε με σκεπτικο οτι στα 20 δεν ειχαν καλο επιπεδο οι αθλητεs και στα 24 που εγινε ειναι πιο κοντα να παιξουν στηs ανδρικεs κατηγοριεs !

----------


## the_big_litho

> Πραγματικα ακολουθουμε τουs κανονεs τηs ομοσπονδιαs ..
> Το οριο ηλικιαs αλλαξε με σκεπτικο οτι στα 20 δεν ειχαν καλο επιπεδο οι αθλητεs και στα 24 που εγινε ειναι πιο κοντα να παιξουν στηs ανδρικεs κατηγοριεs !


Σωστη λογικη

----------


## billys15

> Παντως προσωπικα η κατηγορια αυτη μπηκε στοχος μου.....


Αντε ρε συ George με το καλο! Και μονο για την εμπειρια να πας θα κερδισεις πολλα!

----------


## Exci

> Παντως προσωπικα η κατηγορια αυτη μπηκε στοχος μου.....


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Tsounakis

Γεια  σαs παιδια ...Για πληροφοριεs  που αφορουν την  διεξαγωγη  και  τουs  κανονισμουs των αγωνων  οι  αθλητεs  μπορουν  να  καλουν  στο  22840-25150

----------


## Polyneikos

Αυτό που δεν αναφερθηκε από τον κ. Τσουνάκη ,δεν ξερω αν έχει δεν έχει  γινει από παράλειψη,αν ο αγωνας θα έχει και την κατηγορία αλλοδαπων όπως έχει παραδοσιακα η Wabba...

----------


## Tsounakis

> Αυτό που δεν αναφερθηκε από τον κ. Τσουνάκη ,δεν ξερω αν έχει δεν έχει  γινει από παράλειψη,αν ο αγωνας θα έχει και την κατηγορία αλλοδαπων όπως έχει παραδοσιακα η Wabba...


Oχι παιδια  εδω  και  δυο  χρονια  την  εχουμε  σταματησει  την  κατηγορια  των  αλλοδαπων  !!!  Γιατι  αυτοι  οι  αθλητεs  ζουν  και  γυμναζονται  στην  χωρα  μαs !! Για  να  τιμησουμε  αυτη  τουs  την  προσπαθεια  τουs  βαλαμε  στηs  κατηγοριεs  με  τουs ελληνεs  !!! 
αυτο  απεδωσε  !!  και παραδειγμα  ειναι  ο el-said othman  που  κερδισε  το  κυπελο στουs τελευταιουs αγωνεs  τηs WABBA

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραία,ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση πρόεδρε,καλή η κίνηση αυτη,εφόσον οι ανθρωποι ζουν εδω,σωστό το βλέπω...Ηδη καποιος από εδω μεσα,Moderator,δεν ξερω αν θελει να τον αναφερω,ας το πει εκεινος,ετοιμάζει έναν αθλητη Ρουμάνο και να σου πω την αλήθεια με είχε ρωτησει τι θα γίνει...

----------


## NiKoS Hulk

να ρωτησω κατι ? για να λαβεις μεροσ στους αγωνες θελει καποιο χρηματικο ποσο? για τισ 14 ιουνιου μιλαω :05. Weights:  :01. Razz:

----------


## KATERINI 144

τη εννοεις NiKoS Hulk, αν θα πρέπει να πληρώσεις για να συμμετέχεις στον αγωνα?!

----------


## Polyneikos

Oχι , κανενα χρηματικο ποσο δεν απαιτειται.

----------


## mazarakiotis

Θα μαστε ολοι εκει  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Paco

Και εγω θα βρίσκομαι εκει,εννοείται !!! :05. Posing:

----------


## KATERINI 144

εννοείτε και εγω, όποιοι αλλοι είναι να'ρθουν ας το γράψουν εδω να μαζευτούμε να τα πούμε  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## RAMBO

και γω θα ειμαι εκει8)

----------


## Niiick

και εγω επισης :05. Biceps:  δε πιστευω να εχει εισιτιριο τοσες σοκολατες θα ψωνισω παλι :01. Sneaky:  :01. Sneaky:

----------


## NASSER

> και εγω επισης δε πιστευω να εχει εισιτιριο τοσες σοκολατες θα ψωνισω παλι


πληρωσε εισητηριο και μην αγορασεις σοκολατες.  :01. Razz: 
Θα παμε μετα για φαι η παρεα του φορουμ  :08. Toast:

----------


## anjelica

Μεσα και εγω!!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

λοιπόν την κυριακή κατερίνη και σε 2 εβδομάδες συνάντηση στην αθήνα στο πανελλήνιο της wabba  :08. Toast:

----------


## eua9

> Μεσα και εγω!!!


άντε ρε κορίτσια δηλώστε παρουσία και άλλες να συναντηθούμε εκεί γιατί μόνη μου με βλέπω  :08. One Laugh:  
 :01. Smile:

----------


## the_big_litho

Ετσι, το φορουμ μας θα δωσει βροντερο παρον στους αγωνες και θα χαρουμε να δουμε και τις κοπελες μας εκει..... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ετσι, το φορουμ μας θα δωσει βροντερο παρον στους αγωνες και θα χαρουμε να δουμε και τις κοπελες μας εκει.....


 
πολύ σωστά το έθεσες γιώργο θα χαρούμε να τις δούμε ... :08. Turtle:

----------


## eua9

> Ετσι, το φορουμ μας θα δωσει βροντερο παρον στους αγωνες και θα χαρουμε να δουμε και τις κοπελες μας εκει.....


 



> πολύ σωστά το έθεσες γιώργο θα χαρούμε να τις δούμε ...


για αυτό ζητάω γυναικείες συμμετοχές ρε παιδιά γιατί αν είναι μόνη μου θα έρθω.. δεν έχω φίλους που να ασχολούνται με το άθλημα δυστυχώς :03. Bowdown:

----------


## anjelica

> άντε ρε κορίτσια δηλώστε παρουσία και άλλες να συναντηθούμε εκεί γιατί μόνη μου με βλέπω


Δεν θα εισαι!!!!!! :02. Welcome: Πιστευω να ερθει και η vany!!! Vany μου που εισαι???? :05. Hantel:  :08. Toast:

----------


## KATERINI 144

πιστεύω θα ειναι σχεδόν ολες οι γυναίκες του φόρουμ eua9, παρέα θα έχεις σίγουρα μη σε αγχώνει αυτό.

----------


## eua9

> Δεν θα εισαι!!!!!!Πιστευω να ερθει και η vany!!! Vany μου που εισαι????





> πιστεύω θα ειναι σχεδόν ολες οι γυναίκες του φόρουμ eua9, παρέα θα έχεις σίγουρα μη σε αγχώνει αυτό.


Ωραία!!  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> για αυτό ζητάω γυναικείες συμμετοχές ρε παιδιά γιατί αν είναι μόνη μου θα έρθω.. δεν έχω φίλους που να ασχολούνται με το άθλημα δυστυχώς


ένας λόγος παραπάνω να μην σε αφήσουμε μόνη άσε που οι γυναίκες προβλέποντε λεφούσι να μαζευτούν στον αγώνα , αλλα και γι αυτό βάλαμε τις φάτσες μας να μας γνωρίσετε και να είμαστε μια μεγάλη παρεα και απο τα μπλουζάκια του φόρουμ που θα φοράμε .
και θα σας μαλώσουμε αν έρθετε και δεν δηλώσετε παρουσίες  :01. Razz:

----------


## eua9

> ένας λόγος παραπάνω να μην σε αφήσουμε μόνη άσε που οι γυναίκες προβλέποντε λεφούσι να μαζευτούν στον αγώνα , αλλα και γι αυτό βάλαμε τις φάτσες μας να μας γνωρίσετε και να είμαστε μια μεγάλη παρεα και απο τα μπλουζάκια του φόρουμ που θα φοράμε .
> και θα σας μαλώσουμε αν έρθετε και δεν δηλώσετε παρουσίες


θα δηλώσουμε παρουσίες εννοείται..  :01. Wink:  
περιμένω και το μπλουζάκι μου ακόμα  :Confused:

----------


## anjelica

ααα...και εσυ περιμενεισ???))))νομιζα μονο εμενα ξεχασαν,χορις μπλουζακι πως να παω?ντροπη!!!

----------


## eua9

> ααα...και εσυ περιμενεισ???))))νομιζα μονο εμενα ξεχασαν,χορις μπλουζακι πως να παω?ντροπη!!!


 
έλα μου ντε.. πως να εμφανιστούμε έτσι !!! :01. Help:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγώ κορίτσια σήμερα τα πήρα τα μπλουζάκια και είχα και 2 για τον άμαχο πληθυσμό και ομολογω είναι πολύ όμορφα τα γυναικεία και σεχυ , μέχρι τότε θα τα έχετε σίγουρα θα έχετε και το ανάλογο μαύρισμα οπότε θα έχουμε και μείς καλού κακού τα υπογλώσια μαζί μας :02. Shock:

----------


## alextg

Εγω ξεκανονισα ταξιδι μου στη Θεσ/νικη για να ερθω στους αγωνες  :01. Razz:  Παρεπιπτοντος, θα ειστε ολοι στα προκριματικα το πρωι , ή θα ερθετε μονο στον αγωνα το βραδυ ? Μην ερθω το πρωι και δεν βρω κανενα  :01. Razz:

----------


## KATERINI 144

μαλλον εννοεις τον αγωνα στην κατερινη alextg, δες εδω:


http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=4663

----------


## alextg

Οχι ... για το Wabba ελεγα (ηθελα να ερθω και στους Nabba να δω το Γιαννη αλλα δουλευω σημερα ολη μερα και δεν μπορω) ... ειχα κανονισει να ανεβω Θεσ/νικη 12,13,14 Ιουνιου και το ξεκανονισα για να μπορεσω να ειμαι στους αγωνες τη Κυριακη στις 14 ... απλα ειδα οτι εχει προκριματικους στις 10 το πρωι και τους αγωνες το βραδυ , και ρωτησα αν θα ειναι τα παιδια απο το πρωι εκει ή θα ερθουν μονο το βραδυ ...

----------


## NASSER

> Οχι ... για το Wabba ελεγα (ηθελα να ερθω και στους Nabba να δω το Γιαννη αλλα δουλευω σημερα ολη μερα και δεν μπορω) ... ειχα κανονισει να ανεβω Θεσ/νικη 12,13,14 Ιουνιου και το ξεκανονισα για να μπορεσω να ειμαι στους αγωνες τη Κυριακη στις 14 ... απλα ειδα οτι εχει προκριματικους στις 10 το πρωι και τους αγωνες το βραδυ , και ρωτησα αν θα ειναι τα παιδια απο το πρωι εκει ή θα ερθουν μονο το βραδυ ...


O αγωνας της ΝΑΒΒΑ ειναι 31 Μαιου, αυριο μερα Κυριακη.
Στις 14 Ιουνιου εγω θα ειμαι απο το πρωι και αρκετοι αλλοι. απο το φορουμ.

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

καλησπερα σε ολους του forum :02. Welcome: σε λιγες μερες θα δωσω στο φιλο μου τον Polyneiko φωτογαφικο υλικο απο την προετοιμασια μου για το Ελλας.πιστευω φετος οτι ολες οι κατηγοριες θα εχουν πολλες και καλες συμμετοχες.να ειστε ολοι εκει στις 14 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## the_big_litho

Ακη περιμενουμε φωτο σου.. Να ξερεις εχεις οπαδους εδω στο φορουμ... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Kαι ο Πολύνεικος θα είναι εκει από το πρωι !!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Το ξερω πολυ καλα BIG LITHO και σας ευχαριστω πολυ.το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι δεν θα σας απογοητευσω πανω στη σκηνη :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:

----------


## nicksigalas

Αυτο ελειπε μεγαλε να μας απογοητευσεις θα εισαι εκει και θα ζυγιστεις με ρουχα και με παπουτσια και θα εισαι και πιο κατω απο τα κιλα που πρεπει :08. Turtle:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Αυτο ελειπε μεγαλε να μας απογοητευσεις θα εισαι εκει και θα ζυγιστεις με ρουχα και με παπουτσια και θα εισαι και πιο κατω απο τα κιλα που πρεπει


 
Nίκο είσαι βασανιστής!!! :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## nicksigalas

Και εσυ μια ΚΟΥΚΛΑ  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

οτι θελει ο BOSS.και με ρουχα και με παπουτσια και με σακακι ακομα :01. Razz: χαλαω εγω χατηρι στον Σιγαλακο :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Βλέπω ότι τα μελη του  :bodybuilding.gr:  ανταποκρίνονται για τον αγωνα της Wabba στις 14 Ιουνίου και θα έχουμε μάζωξη μεγαλη,για να μην βγαλουμε οφ το τοπικ του αγωνα δημιουργήθηκε τόπικ στα Εκτος Θεματος σχετικα με την συναντηση των μελων του φόρουμ στον αγωνα:
*συνάντηση 14 ιουνιου αθηνα, όσοι λοιπον θελετε να γνωριστουμε και απο κοντα,εκδηλώστε το !!!*
*Φυσικα σημα κατατεθεν θα είναι τα καινουργια μας μπλουζακια , εεεεε;;;;*
*Υ.Γ. Αναμενεται να περασουμε άψογα,και φυσικα όσα μέλη του φόρουμ μας ανεβουν στην σκηνη για να αγωνιστουν  θα έχουν "μοναδικη" εξεδρα (Κασκανη,Βουλγαρέλης κτλ)*

----------


## Polyneikos

Eκτος αυτού να σας πω ότι αναμένονται και εκπλήξεις σε αυτον τον αγώνα!!Δεν μπορω να πω περισσότερα,θα τα δείτε από κοντα !

----------


## NiKoS Hulk

γεια σας παιδια πολινικε να ξαναρωτησω σιγουρα δν χρειαζεται για να σημετεχεις στους αγωνες :05. Weights:  καποιο χρηματικο ποσο;  και για τα ατομα που θελουν να παρακολουθησουν θα υπαρχει εισοδος; αντε περιμενω τις 14 ιουνιου να σας γνωρισω απο κοντα  :03. Thumb up:  :08. Toast:

----------


## NiKoS Hulk

> τη εννοεις NiKoS Hulk, αν θα πρέπει να πληρώσεις για να συμμετέχεις στον αγωνα?!


 

νε για να σημμετεχεις αν χριαζετε....?αυτο ρωταω :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Το ξαναείπαμε,οι συμμετεχοντες δεν πληρωνουν.Η είσοδος για τους θεατες είναι 10 Ευρω το πρωϊ στα προκριματικα και 15 το βραδυ στα τελικα.

----------


## NiKoS Hulk

> Το ξαναείπαμε,οι συμμετεχοντες δεν πληρωνουν.Η είσοδος για τους θεατες είναι 10 Ευρω το πρωϊ στα προκριματικα και 15 το βραδυ στα τελικα.


 
τνχ     !!!   :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: αντε να αρχησουν οι αγωνες να σας γνωρισω παιδια και απο κοντα  :01. Smile:  κσερει κανεις τι παιζει με τα φιτνεςς θα εχει καλους αθλητες η μετρια πραγματα? :02. Shock:

----------


## Paco

άντε περιμενουμε πως και πως αυτον τον αγωνα,θα κατεβει και ενας γνωστός μου να παίξει,θα είμαι κοντα του.Καλη επιτυχια σε όλους τους αθλητες !

----------


## Annie

...αναμένεται να υπάρξει μέγάλη προσέλευση κόσμου....ευχάριστο!!!
θα σας δω λοιπόν και εγώ από κοντά :01. Smile:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ...αναμένεται να υπάρξει μέγάλη προσέλευση κόσμου....ευχάριστο!!!
> θα σας δω λοιπόν και εγώ από κοντά


 
έτσι annie θα σε δούμε απο κοντα όχι όπως στην κατερίνη που είμασταν απο μακρυα χαχαχαχα!!! :08. Toast:

----------


## Annie

> έτσι annie θα σε δούμε απο κοντα όχι όπως στην κατερίνη που είμασταν απο μακρυα χαχαχαχα!!!


χαχαχαχαχ....ε ναι πρέπει...κ αν δεν γνωρίσω κάποιον ας κάνει τον κόπο να μου μιλήσει loool...από το φορουμ σας γνωρίζω μόνο...

----------


## KATERINI 144

να εισαι σίγουρη αννιε, απορώ πως δε σε είδαμε στην κατερινη, να πω πως περνάς απαρατήρητη δεν παίζει με τίποτα, που πήγες και κρύφτηκες ?!  :02. Welcome:

----------


## RUHL

> να εισαι σίγουρη αννιε, απορώ πως δε σε είδαμε στην κατερινη, να πω πως περνάς απαρατήρητη δεν παίζει με τίποτα, που πήγες και κρύφτηκες ?!


Γερο εγω την ειδα  ισως να τραβηξα και καμια φωτο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## KATERINI 144

δωσε τοτε αλεξ, ενταξη εμείς ειχαμε και τρέξιμο εκει, δικαιολογούμαστε.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

ruhl = ο ορισμός του παπαράτσι (αν έχει φώτο της annie)

--

annie εννοείται ότι θα τα πούμε από κοντά αθήνα.

ΜΒ

----------


## Annie

> να εισαι σίγουρη αννιε, απορώ πως δε σε είδαμε στην κατερινη, να πω πως περνάς απαρατήρητη δεν παίζει με τίποτα, που πήγες και κρύφτηκες ?!


ε όχι και κρύφτηκα....εδώ ολόκληρο ρεπορτάζ εκανα στο greekmusclenet και καθόμουν κέντρο  μαζί με τα παιδιά...άπό ότι διαπίστωσα όμως κάποιοι με εντόπισαν και με θυμούνται αλλα μάλλον δεν ήταν σίγουροι ότι ήμουν εγώ και δεν με πλησίασαν...lol...μήπως έπρεπε να πάω με μαγιώ για να με αναγνωρίσετε όλοι??? :01. Wink: ))....χαχαχαχαχα...

----------


## Annie

> Γερο εγω την ειδα ισως να τραβηξα και καμια φωτο


όπαααα...ποιος είσαι εσύ??? κ πότε τράβηξες φώτο???που?πως? γιατί?χαχαχαχ
 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> ε όχι και κρύφτηκα....εδώ ολόκληρο ρεπορτάζ εκανα στο greekmusclenet και καθόμουν κέντρο  μαζί με τα παιδιά...άπό ότι διαπίστωσα όμως κάποιοι με εντόπισαν και με θυμούνται αλλα μάλλον δεν ήταν σίγουροι ότι ήμουν εγώ και δεν με πλησίασαν...lol...μήπως έπρεπε να πάω με μαγιώ για να με αναγνωρίσετε όλοι???))....χαχαχαχαχα...


με μαγιό οχι γιατι θα χαλούσε η διεξαγωγή του αγώνα, η θεατές τους διαγωνιζομενους πρέπει να κοιτάνε, αν γινόταν αυτο με το μαγιο μάλλον αλλού θα κοιτούσαν, ασε που ο ηλιας δε θα ειχε σωστή κριση για τους αθλητές, αλλαν τ'αλλον βαθμολογίες θα έβαζε  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

ηλια  :02. Welcome:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Annie

> ruhl = ο ορισμός του παπαράτσι (αν έχει φώτο της annie)
> 
> --
> 
> annie εννοείται ότι θα τα πούμε από κοντά αθήνα.
> 
> ΜΒ


 
ευκαιρία να σας γνωρίσω.. :01. Smile:

----------


## Annie

> με μαγιό οχι γιατι θα χαλούσε η διεξαγωγή του αγώνα, η θεατές τους διαγωνιζομενους πρέπει να κοιτάνε, αν γινόταν αυτο με το μαγιο μάλλον αλλού θα κοιτούσαν, ασε που ο ηλιας δε θα ειχε σωστή κριση για τους αθλητές, αλλαν τ'αλλον βαθμολογίες θα έβαζε 
> 
> ηλια


 
αυτά σκέφτηκα κ εγώ κ ήρθα ντυμένη..χαχαχαα... :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> με μαγιό οχι γιατι θα χαλούσε η διεξαγωγή του αγώνα, η θεατές τους διαγωνιζομενους πρέπει να κοιτάνε, αν γινόταν αυτο με το μαγιο μάλλον αλλού θα κοιτούσαν, ασε που ο ηλιας δε θα ειχε σωστή κριση για τους αθλητές, αλλαν τ'αλλον βαθμολογίες θα έβαζε 
> 
> ηλια


καλά ρε παλιόπαιδα !! καλά λένε καλύτερα να σου βγεί το μάτι παρα το όνομα εγω την είδα αλλα δεν καταλαβα οτι ήταν η άννυ απο μακρυα απλα μου είπε τι φορούσε και κατάλαβα οτι ήταν η αννυ και αν θυμάστε δεν το κούνησα ρούπι απο την κρητική επιτροπή απλα να μην αποσυντονίζομε .

απλά κακά τα ψέματα οι ωραίες παρουσίες αποτελούν εμπνευση και δίνουν μια θετική αυρα και καλή ψυχολογία φανταστείτε να είμασταν σε αγώνες και να είμασταν μόνο άντρες σαν το καψιμι στο στρατό θα είμασταν .

επίσης φωτούλη μην ξεχνάς πως εξ αριστερών μου και δίπλα σου υπήρχε ωραία παρουσία και υπηρχε μια ισοροπία στο χώρο ενα φενκ σουι!!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Muscleboss

για να επιστρέψουμε στο θέμα, μια βόλτα που έφερα σήμερα από τα γυμναστηρια της Πάτρας ο αγώνας έχει ακουστεί παντού και για πρώτη φορά άκουσα τόσο κόσμο να λέει ότι θα ανέβει αθήνα για να δεί τον αγώνα της wabba-πεσδ. :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Annie

> για να επιστρέψουμε στο θέμα, μια βόλτα που έφερα σήμερα από τα γυμναστηρια της Πάτρας ο αγώνας έχει ακουστεί παντού και για πρώτη φορά άκουσα τόσο κόσμο να λέει ότι θα ανέβει αθήνα για να δεί τον αγώνα της wabba-πεσδ.
> 
> ΜΒ


το ίδιο κλίμα επικρατεί και εδώ..ο αγώνας έχει συζητηθέι πολύ και πολλοί σχεδιάζουν να κατέβουν να τον παρακολουθήσουν.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Φανταστείτε εγω που είμαι Αθήνα  τι ακουω....Από νωρίς να βρούμε καρέκλες παιδια !!!

----------


## mantus3

> καλά ρε παλιόπαιδα !! καλά λένε καλύτερα να σου βγεί το μάτι παρα το όνομα εγω την είδα αλλα δεν καταλαβα οτι ήταν η άννυ απο μακρυα απλα μου είπε τι φορούσε και κατάλαβα οτι ήταν η αννυ και αν θυμάστε δεν το κούνησα ρούπι απο την κρητική επιτροπή απλα να μην αποσυντονίζομε .



εμενα που λογικα για να ηταν στον χορο πρεπει να περασε ακριβως απο μπροστα μου τι να πω???? :02. Bang Head:  :01. Crying:  για μπατσες ειμαι...

----------


## Annie

> εμενα που λογικα για να ηταν στον χορο πρεπει να περασε ακριβως απο μπροστα μου τι να πω???? για μπατσες ειμαι...


αν πέρασα από μπροστά σου και δεν με είδες σημαίνει 2 πράγματα...
1ον είχε πολύ ενδιαφέρον ο αγώνας οπότε η προσοχή όλων ήταν εκέι.. :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
2ον ήμουν πολύ χάλια κ δεν με πρόσεξες καν :02. Shock: ....χαχαχαχχαχαα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## KATERINI 144

3ον ο μιτσος (μαντους3) θέλει επειγόντως γυαλιά σε βαθμό πατομπούκαλου 8)

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> αν πέρασα από μπροστά σου και δεν με είδες σημαίνει 2 πράγματα...
> 1ον είχε πολύ ενδιαφέρον ο αγώνας οπότε η προσοχή όλων ήταν εκέι..
> 2ον ήμουν πολύ χάλια κ δεν με πρόσεξες καν....χαχαχαχχαχαα


αχ που θες να το ακούσεις τωρα annie το δικό μου ρανταρ σε έπιασε απο μακρυα απλα δεν το επεξεργαστηκα στον σκληρό δίσκο να βγάλω συμπέρασμα ότι είσαι εσυ!!
εσυ πάλι δεν ήρθες να πείς ενα γειά να καθήσεις και πιό κοντα αφού ήσουν με τον γιώργο τον καλιτέχνη μας , να σε προσέχαμε τουλάχιστον σαν αθλήτρια και φίλη του αθλήματος και με την παρουσία σου θα συμπλήρωνες με τα άλλα κορίτσια απο το φόρουμ που ήταν εκεί το φενκ σουί την αρμονία και αισθητική του χώρου! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Annie

> αχ που θες να το ακούσεις τωρα annie το δικό μου ρανταρ σε έπιασε απο μακρυα απλα δεν το επεξεργαστηκα στον σκληρό δίσκο να βγάλω συμπέρασμα ότι είσαι εσυ!!
> εσυ πάλι δεν ήρθες να πείς ενα γειά να καθήσεις και πιό κοντα αφού ήσουν με τον γιώργο τον καλιτέχνη μας , να σε προσέχαμε τουλάχιστον σαν αθλήτρια και φίλη του αθλήματος και με την παρουσία σου θα συμπλήρωνες με τα άλλα κορίτσια απο το φόρουμ που ήταν εκεί το φενκ σουί την αρμονία και αισθητική του χώρου!


αν σας γνώριζα να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα ερχόμουν...αλλά έτσι κ αλλιώς μετά την συνάντηση sthn Αθήνα θα έχουμε την ευκαιρία να παρακολουθήσουμε πολλούς αγώνες στο μέλλον... :01. Smile: 
Wabba λοιπόν 14/6.....γιατί με τα τόσα off topic θα την ακούσουμε από τον muscleboss :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> αν σας γνώριζα να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα ερχόμουν...αλλά έτσι κ αλλιώς μετά την συνάντηση sthn Αθήνα θα έχουμε την ευκαιρία να παρακολουθήσουμε πολλούς αγώνες στο μέλλον...
> Wabba λοιπόν 14/6.....γιατί με τα τόσα off topic θα την ακούσουμε από τον muscleboss


 ενταξει ρε άννυ άνθρωποι τα διαβάζουν και όχι μηχανες το θέμα είναι και αν είναι λίγο οφ τόπικ να μην είναι κουραστικά στον αναγνώστη η πχ σε θέματα διατροφής η προπόνησης εμεις να μιλάμε τέτοιας φύσεως που έχουν να κάνουν με την συνάντηση της wabba 

και στο φινάλε θα βάλουμε μια δημοσκόπηση και όποιος θεωρεί τελείως ανιαρα αυτα τα τελευταία σου πόστ ας το δηλώσει δημόσια στο φόρουμ.χαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!!

και θα κλείσουν όπως και νάχει τα οφ σ αυτό το τόπικ για να πάρουν θέση οι φώτο και τα σχόλια απο τον αγώνα της wabba , πού όλοι μας θα έχουμε κάτι να πούμε και να σχολιάσουμε αφου θα έχουμε άποψη :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## alekoukosmyconian

τελεια αντε..!υπομονη μεχρι τότε...με τις ψηφιακές στο χέρι.να βγουμε και φωτο τα μέλη του φορουμ :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ώπα καλώς τον αλέξανδρο που χάθηκε αντε ναι ευκαιρία να βρεθούμε και με περισσότερα μέλη αθήνα στούς αγώνες!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Annie

.....ο αγώνας τελικά θα γίνει αφορμή για ένα όμορφο διήμερο στην Αθήνα  :01. Smile: 
κάποιοι προσπαθούν κάτι να οργανώσουν αλλά θα τα καταφέρουν??? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## SiCkOheL

BE THERE! :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> .....ο αγώνας τελικά θα γίνει αφορμή για ένα όμορφο διήμερο στην Αθήνα 
> κάποιοι προσπαθούν κάτι να οργανώσουν αλλά θα τα καταφέρουν???


χαχαχαχα!!!όταν υπάρχει θέληση άννυ και καλή παρεα είναι η συνταγή για να περνάμε καλά. :01. Razz: 

το πρόγραμμα είναι έτοιμο κάτι λεπτομέρειες έμειναν και ο αυθορμητισμός της τελευταίας στιγμής :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## pepeismenos karga

ολοι στον αγωνα...........το κοβω να γινεται ο χαμος απο το κοσμο...πιστευω θα ειναι απο τουσ καλυτερους αγωνες...ο πρωτοος που θα δω απο κοντα...και να δω ποτε θα ανεβω και εγω καποτε...θα δειξει....μεχρι την κυριακη να ειμαστε ολοιιιιι εκει....

----------


## Daytime Dreamer

Μπορει να ερθω και εγω

----------


## gym mind

Παιδια μαλλον θα παω κ εγω την κυριακη..Κατεβαινει ενα φιλαρακι κ θα παω να τον υποστηριξω...Θα τα πουμε εκει...Κ σορυ κιολας για την πολυμηνη απουσια... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

^ χάθηκες, τα λέμε την κυριακή από κοντά. :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## alextg

> ^ χάθηκες, τα λέμε την κυριακή από κοντά.
> 
> ΜΒ


Πανο , θα εισαι απο το πρωι εκει ή θα εισαι μονο στον αγωνα ? Εγω λογικα θα ερθω μονο στα προκριματικα το πρωι ... Ελπιζω να δω οσους περισσοτερους μπορω  :01. Smile:

----------


## Muscleboss

^από το πρωί alex θα σε περιμένω να τα πούμε.

ΜΒ

----------


## kostas82

Προβλέπεται να είναι φοβερός αγώνας!!!Ελπίζω να καταφέρω να είμαι εκεί.
Τελίκα ποιοι θα είναι guests???

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

δεν χρειάζονται γκεστ οι αθλητές είναι πολυ καλοι και η κωσταντίνα αφου θα συμετέχει θα είναι γκεστ :03. Clap:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Προβλέπεται να είναι φοβερός αγώνας!!!Ελπίζω να καταφέρω να είμαι εκεί.
> Τελίκα ποιοι θα είναι guests???


Για Ελενη Καββα ξερω σίγουρα !!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

η ελένη καβα είναι πραγματικα εντυπωσιακή και απ ότι έμαθα είναι σε καλή φόρμα αν κάνει γκέστ θα είναι σούπερ είχα την εντύπωση οτι θα συμετείχε :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## kostas82

Ελενα Καββά...Γουστάρω!!!Πολύ μεγάλη αθλήτρια.
Οπότε έχουμε άλλον έναν καλό λόγο για να είμαστε εκεί..

----------


## Tassos

Καλησπερα σε ολους, θα ερθω και εγω στον αγωνα, μονο που δεν εχω προλαβει να παρω μπλουζακι του φορουμ... μπορει να φερει καποιος ενα και να το παρω εκει? Μαλλον δε προλαβαινω να το παραγγειλω :01. Sad:

----------


## alextg

> δεν χρειάζονται γκεστ οι αθλητές είναι πολυ καλοι και η κωσταντίνα αφου θα συμετέχει θα είναι γκεστ


Το Κωνσταντινα fanclub θα κανει χαμο οταν θα βγει ...

----------


## Muscleboss

> Καλησπερα σε ολους, θα ερθω και εγω στον αγωνα, μονο που δεν εχω προλαβει να παρω μπλουζακι του φορουμ... μπορει να φερει καποιος ενα και να το παρω εκει? Μαλλον δε προλαβαινω να το παραγγειλω


Tasso θα εχω εγώ μαζί μου λίγα μπλουζάκια.  :01. Wink: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Tassos

Ευχαριστω βοσσ σου το εστειλα και πμ σορυ! Παιδες θα σας δω εκει!

----------


## nicksigalas

Σκασμενο το NOVOTEL την Κυριακη παιδια αρκετοι αθλητες και πολλοι καλοι και φυσικα παρα πολυ θεατες ελπιζω να μπορεσετε και να ερθετε ολοι θα ειναι τιμη μας να παρεβρισκoνται οι τοσοι πολλοι φιλοι του forum

----------


## Polyneikos

Νικολα φυσικα κ θα είμαστε εκει,το ξερεις,δεν μπορω να απαριθμησω πόσα παιδια απ΄οτο φόρουμ θα είναι εκει,αλλά έχω μιλησει με παρα πολλους που θα είναι εκει !!Εμεις θα τα πουμε και από κοντα !!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ενοείτε οτι θα είμαστε νίκο είναι σαν μια γιορτή και θα ξεφύγουμε και λίγο απο την καθημερινότητα  και είμαι σίγουρος οτι θα γίνει χαμός και θα υπάρχει επιτυχία μεγάλη :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Το Κωνσταντινα fanclub θα κανει χαμο οταν θα βγει ...


 

Σας περιμένω!!!!! :08. Toast:

----------


## ioannis1

καλη επιτυχια κωνσταντινα.

----------


## NiKoS Hulk

ο ακης βουλγαρελης ειναι σε καλη φορμα? παει για πρωτια?  μιπος μπορειτε να περασατε καποιες φωτο? :05. Weights:  :05. Biceps:

----------


## Annie

> Σας περιμένω!!!!!


Κωνσταντίνα μου δεν έχουμε γνωριστεί αλλά έχω ακούσει πολλά καλά για εσένα από φίλη.. :01. Smile: .. σου εύχομαι πραγματικά ότι καλύτερο.. :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Βρε συ Νίκο,ρωτας κατι πράγματα !!Ο Ακης είναι σε τρελλη φόρμα,τελειως στεγνος στην απογλυκογονωση και από αυριο ξεκιναει την υδατανθρακωση..
όλοι για την πρωτια πανε παντως  και την στιγμη που δεν ξερουμε συμμετοχές και ποιοι θα κατεβουν κανεις δεν μπορεί να είναι σίγουρος....Το αθλημα είναι οριακο και για αυτο είναι συναρπαστικο...

----------


## dimitra mouratidou

> Σας περιμένω!!!!!


κοσταντινα ειμαι και γω φαν σου ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια και να γνωριστουμε απο κοντα θα χαρω πολυ φιλια :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> καλη επιτυχια κωνσταντινα.


Γλυκιέ μου Γιάννη σου ευχομαι καλή επιτυχία κ εγω με την σειρά μου, κ είμαι σίγουρη οτι θα πας περίφημα γιατί πέρα απο την κορμάρα σου την θανατηφόρα εχεις κ μια καρδιά μικρου παιδιού  :08. Toast:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Κωνσταντίνα μου δεν έχουμε γνωριστεί αλλά έχω ακούσει πολλά καλά για εσένα από φίλη.... σου εύχομαι πραγματικά ότι καλύτερο..


 
Αnnie αυτή η φωτο σου στο αβαταρ δαιμονίζει, βάλτην απο ΄κει γιατί εχουμε τον Ηλία που ειναι του κατηχητικού κ δεν τα αντέχει αυτα!!!!!! εχει ασκήσει βέτο να πάμε σεμνά ντυμένες την Κυριακή...................

Κουκλάρα μου σε ευχαριστώ, κ γω ευχομαι οτι καλύτερο για σένα!! θα τα πούμε την Κυριακή!! ελα να μαζευόμαστε οι γυναίκες γιατί εδω μέσα πολύ αντροκρατεία εχουμε!!

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> κοσταντινα ειμαι και γω φαν σου ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια και να γνωριστουμε απο κοντα θα χαρω πολυ φιλια


 
Γεια σου Δημητρα!! σε ευχαριστώ! στο ξαναείπα οτι μου αρεσες πολύ! σου στελνω κ εγω τα φιλιά μου θα τα πούμε την Κυριακή

----------


## Archon

Την κυριακη θα εχει εισοδο??

----------


## Polyneikos

> Την κυριακη θα εχει εισοδο??


10 Ευρω το πρωι και 15 το βραδυ....

----------


## alextg

> Αnnie αυτή η φωτο σου στο αβαταρ δαιμονίζει, βάλτην απο ΄κει γιατί εχουμε τον Ηλία που ειναι του κατηχητικού κ δεν τα αντέχει αυτα!!!!!! εχει ασκήσει βέτο να πάμε σεμνά ντυμένες την Κυριακή...................
> 
> Κουκλάρα μου σε ευχαριστώ, κ γω ευχομαι οτι καλύτερο για σένα!! θα τα πούμε την Κυριακή!! ελα να μαζευόμαστε οι γυναίκες γιατί εδω μέσα πολύ αντροκρατεία εχουμε!!


Ο Ηλιας του κατηχητικου ... Α χα καλο εεεεεε !!!  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## fitness22

Σήμερα είναι οι αγώνες στους οποιους θα παραστούμε όλοι ελπιζω. Εδω είναι κατι φωτογραφίες που τράβηξα ο ίδιος στον Κατσενη Βασίλη 3 μέρες πριν στο γυμναστήριό μου. Χωρίς υδατανθρακα δηλαδη αλλα πιστευω οτι είναι πολυ καλές.

----------


## NiKoS Hulk

φοβεροι οι αγωνες!!!!! βεβεα στεναχοριθηκα που δν εβγαλα φωτο με τν κωνσταντινα  :01. Sad: ¨   ο βουλγαρελης κομματια :03. Clap:

----------


## alextg

Η διργανωση τελεια ... Η Κωνσταντινα κομματια (αν και δεν την ειδαμε καθολου ... ), ο Ακης ηταν ΦΕΤΕΣ και συγχαρητηρια πολλα για το τιτλο του.Οταν τον ειδα πριν τον αγωνα και μας εδειξε το πως ειναι ...  :02. Shock: Ηταν πιστευω δικαιο και το πειρε ανετα.Τα παιδια ολα ηταν ολα τα λεφτα λουλουδια (αν και δεν πηγαμε μπουζουκια .Δεν ξερω τωρα αν ο Φωτης και ο Ηλιας κανονισαν τπτ με τους αλλους και δεν με φωναξαν  :01. Razz:  ... και εδω να τονισω οτι τον Ηλια τον παρασερνουν παντα & δεν βγαινει καθολου εξω.Αχ ρε Φωτη τι του κανεις του παιδιου ... απο το αφτι τον τραβας).Τελικα θα ηθελα να πω οτι το forum εχει κοριτσαρους !!! (ή ακομα καλυτερα , γυναικαρες !!!)

ΥΓ1 MuscleBoss ownz !

ΥΓ2 Annie  (Φωτη μη σχολιασεις  :01. ROFL: )

----------


## Daytime Dreamer

Τον Φωτη εγω αναγνωρισα (Katerin144) την jemstone (πραγματικο ονομα δεν συγκρατησα sorry!!! - please forgive me girl) , την Κασκανη επι σκηνης και σε καποια φαση ειδα την Vany αλλα οταν πηγα να χαιρετισω ειχε φυγει μαλλον. Ειδα και τους mods-παλαιμαχους bb'ers κλασσικα αλλα δεν χαιρετησα διοτι εβλεπα οτι τρεχανε περα δωθε

Πηρα μερικες καλες Photos και video ...θα ανεβασω μεσα στην βδομαδα

----------


## goutsos

:01. Razz: και εγω παιδια ντρεπομαι...δεν χαιρετησα κανεναν ενω ειδα τα περισσοτερα παιδια....
σορρυ αλλα δεν ηθελα να γινω βαρος...
καλα ο κατερινι αν και δεν ειναι αγωνιστικος τουμπανος
ο ραμπο απλα θεος
κ γενικως πολυ ισχυρη παρουσια


ειχα παει με μια φιλη μ που ξερει τν Κωνσταντινα....κ πηγα στα αποδυτηρια κ ηταν τελεια....

καλα η ντινα φετες.
εννοοειται οτι εβγλα φωτο με μιχαλη κεφαλιανο για το αρχειο 
ελπιζω παιδια την επομενη φορα να μην κολοσω κ ναμιλισω...

----------


## Daytime Dreamer

ΒΤW, η KA-ΣΚΑ-ΝΗ πολυ ΣΚΑ-ΜΕ-ΝΗ!!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## alextg

Μη γινεις βαρος ? Γιατι στη πλατη θα σε κουβαλαγαμε ? χαχαχαχα
Εδω θα ηθελα να πω οτι και εγω ντρεπομουν και σε οσες φοτος βγηκα ηταν επειδη ο KATERINI και ο Big_Litho με πιεζανε τρομερα ....

----------


## anjelica

> και εγω παιδια ντρεπομαι...δεν χαιρετησα κανεναν ενω ειδα τα περισσοτερα παιδια....
> σορρυ αλλα δεν ηθελα να γινω βαρος...
> καλα ο κατερινι αν  και δεν ειναι αγωνιστικος τουμπανος
> ο ραμπο  απλα θεος
> κ γενικως πολυ ισχυρη παρουσια
> 
> 
> ειχα παει με μια φιλη μ που ξερει τν ντινα....κ πηγα στα αποδυτηρια κ ηταν τελεια....
> 
> ...


goutsos!!!!  γιατι ετσι???? δεν επρεπει! :08. Spank: και εμεις τωρα γνωριστικαμε ολοι,αλλη φορα να μην σκεφτεσε τιποτα απλα να ερθεις στην παρεα!!!!!! :08. Toast:

----------


## anjelica

> Η διργανωση τελεια ... Η Κωνσταντινα κομματια (αν και δεν την ειδαμε καθολου ... ), ο Ακης ηταν ΦΕΤΕΣ και συγχαρητηρια πολλα για το τιτλο του.Οταν τον ειδα πριν τον αγωνα και μας εδειξε το πως ειναι ... Ηταν πιστευω δικαιο και το πειρε ανετα.Τα παιδια ολα ηταν ολα τα λεφτα λουλουδια (αν και δεν πηγαμε μπουζουκια .Δεν ξερω τωρα αν ο Φωτης και ο Ηλιας κανονισαν τπτ με τους αλλους και δεν με φωναξαν  ... και εδω να τονισω οτι τον Ηλια τον παρασερνουν παντα & δεν βγαινει καθολου εξω.Αχ ρε Φωτη τι του κανεις του παιδιου ... απο το αφτι τον τραβας).Τελικα θα ηθελα να πω οτι το forum εχει κοριτσαρους !!! (ή ακομα καλυτερα , γυναικαρες !!!)
> 
> ΥΓ1 MuscleBoss ownz !
> 
> ΥΓ2 Annie  (Φωτη μη σχολιασεις )


ναι ναι!!!! και εγω αυτο αμεσος καταλαβα!!! :01. Wink: Ο Φωτης φτεει για ολα!!! :01. ROFL: Στενοχωρεθικα που δεν μπορουσα να χαιρετισω των Ηλια,αφου ηταν στην επιτροπη!!! Ηλια,εισαι το κατι αλλο :03. Bowdown: να εισαι καλα! Φιλακια!!!! :02. Welcome:

----------


## Billy

πω-πω τι μ@λ@κ@ς πού είμαι, δεν το πιστεύω,  :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head: 
εγώ τώρα κατάλαβα ότι θα ήταν και ο Ηλίας εκεί,
δεν πάμε καλά, δεν πάμε καθόλου καλά.
Πολύ σπάστηκα τώρα.
Για τους δικούς μου λόγους ήθελα πολύ να τον γνωρίσω.
Κρίμα που έχασα αυτή την ευκαιρία.

Πάντως εύχομαι να περάσατε καλά και να τα είπατε και από κοντά και του χρόνου ακόμα καλύτερα.  :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping: 

Του χρόνου θα είμαι πρώτο θρανίο.  :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Θελω να ευχαριστησω ολα τα παιδια του FORUM που ηρθαν και ειδαν τον αγωνα και αυτους που με στηριξαν ψυχολογικα πριν βγω στη σκηνη.χαιρομαι παρα πολυ που γνωριστηκα με τους περισσοτερους απο κοντα και που βγαλαμε πολλες photos.Κυριε Τριανταφυλλου ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΙΜΗ :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  .Παναγιωτη Βιτσα εισαι αψογος  :01. Wink:  θα ακουσω την συμβουλη που μου εδωσες στο τελος του αγωνα.Οσο για τον φιλο μου τον POLYNEIKOS απλα τελειος  :03. Thumb up:  σε ολα του,Κωστα μου σε ευχαριστω προσωπικα.Θα προσπαθησω να κανω οτι καλυτερο μπορω για την ΕΛΛΑΔΑ στους αγωνες του πανευρωπαικου πρωταθληματος και φυσικα αναμενονται πολλες photos με μπλουζακι BODYBUILDING.GR.

----------


## tenten7

Ο αγωνας εχει τελειωσει κ ακομα δεν εχουμε δει ουτε 1 photo!!!!!!!!!!!  :05. Weights:   :05. Weights:   :05. Weights:

----------


## vAnY

ερχονται και οι φωτο !!!!  :03. Thumb up: 

Τι να πω κι εγω, πρωτη φορα πηγα σε αγωνα και πρωτη φορα ειδα τα παιδια εδω του φορουμ...ηταν ολα καταπληκτικα ειστε φοβεροι !! χαιρομαι πολυ που σας γνωρισα πραγματικα αξιζε τον κοπο να ερθει κανεις!! 
Με ποιον να πρωτο αρχισω, τον  Ηλια που ειναι και  κουκλος (καλα αυτο που ειπα τωρα το κοβω να γινεται quote 100 φορες για πονηρα σχολια  :01. Razz: ) και ψυχούλα, τον rambo, asdf, big litho, polyneikos, muscleboss, φωτης,psycho .... και η σουπερ γυναικεια παρεα anjelika, jemstone, μαρια, ευα  και η πρωtαθλητρια μας Κωνσταντινα :02. Shock:  
....ολοι σας τοσο προσιτοι, ουτε τιποτα ψωνισμενοι ουτε τιποτα...απλοι ανθρωποι, δεν καβαλισατε το καλαμι...παντα ετσι να παραμεινετε...
 :03. Bowdown:  περασα ενα πολυ ομορφο βραδυ :05. Weights:

----------


## vAnY

*Κατηγορία Juniors*















*Βουλγαρελης Άκης,νικητης κατηγορίας Fitness !!*

----------


## vAnY

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

Την απονομη στην κατηγορία Fitness έκανε ο Πολύνεικος.







*Guest poser, Γιόκαλα Άννυ !!!*






*Γιόκαλα Άννυ - Γκασιάμη Σταυρούλα !!!*




*Κατηγορία Μasters* 











*Mεγας Κεφαλιανος !!!*

----------


## Μαρία

Συγχαρητήρια για την άψογη και πολύ επιτυχημένη διοργάνωση,ήταν όλα τέλεια,συγχαρητήρια και στους παράγοντες που συντέλεσαν στην διεξαγωγή των αγώνων.Συγχαρητήρια στην κριτική επιτροπή για το δύσκολο έργο τους και στους αθλητές,υψηλό επίπεδο και με μεγάλη συμμετοχή!!! :03. Clap: 
Μπράβο και στα παιδιά του φόρουμ(admin και mod) που με την ιδιαίτερη παρουσία τους δώσανε άλλη νότα επιτυχίας στους αγώνες! :03. Thumb up: 
Συγχαρητήρια και στο αστέρι του φόρουμ μας την Κων/να που τα έδωσε όλα πάνω στην σκηνή(και τα πήρε κ όλα)!!!!! :03. Bowdown: 
Να αναφέρω και για την ευκαιρία που μου δωθηκε να γνωρίσω απο κοντα και τρεις γυναίκες(γυναικάρες) του φόρουμ την anjelica,Vany και Ευα!(τυχερό φόρουμ είναι όλες τους κούκλες!). :03. Thumbs Up: 
Εγώ πάλι καθόμουν με την γοργόνα του φόρουμ την jemstone που εκτός από γοργόνα στις πισίνες είναι και καταπληκτικό παιδί!!! :08. Turtle: 
Όσοι δεν ήρθαν έχασαν!!!!Αναμονή για φωτό με πλούσιο υλικο απο τους αγώνες!!! :03. Clap:

----------


## vAnY

:03. Clap: 

*Aπονομη του Super Master Θαναση Κετουγια από τον Σπύρο Μπουρναζο !!!*





*Απονομη του νικητη στην Masters κατηγορία από τον Πρωταθλητη Βασίλη Μπουζιάνα !*

----------


## vAnY

:05. Weights: 

Κατηγορία Fitness Γυναικων




























*Κατηγορία Juniors*

----------


## vAnY

:03. Bowdown:  δατς ολ φολκς.... :08. Toast: 











 Στην πονομή η γνωστη πρωταθλητρια και παλιο μελος του φόρουμ,Τούλα Νομικού

----------


## Polyneikos

Με τεραστια επιτυχία και υψηλότατο επίπεδο αθλητων έκλεισε η φετινη αγωνιστικη χρονια,εντος Ελλάδας, με τον θρυλικο αγωνα MR HELLAS της WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ !!
Είμαστε ακομα "μεθυσμενοι" από την χθεσινη ημερα οπότε σιγα σιγα θα σας ενημερωνουμε !Ακομα εγω δεν έχω συνελθει αλλα ήταν μια τόσο ωραία ημερα που αξιζε τον κόπο.
Συναντηθηκαμε πολλά παιδια από το φόρουμ,και χάρηκα που μιλησαμε και γνωριστηκαμε,το  :bodybuilding.gr:  ήταν εκει με βροντερό παρόν !!!
Συγχαρητηρια και ευχαριστηρια στον *Προεδρο κ.Τσουνακη*,εργατη του αθληματος,μας τίμησε με την εμπιστοσύνη του,την φιλοξενία του και την παροχη καθε δυνατης εξυπηρετησης για να καλύψουμε τον αγωνα. :03. Thumb up: 
Συγχαρητηρια και ευχαριστουμε και όλους τους υπολοιπους,*Καπετανακη Γιωργο,κα Κυριακου*,*ΤΟΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΦΙΛΟ ΝΙΚΟ ΣΙΓΑΛΑ* που παντα με προσέχει και χθες μου επιφύλασσε και εκπλήξεις,με τίμησε πραγματικα αλλά και σε όλους του υπόλοιπους!!
*Τελος συγχαρητηρια σε όλους τους αθλητες,ειδικα στα παιδια του φόρουμ,Κασκανη Κωνσταντίνα(πάλι πρωτια!!!),τον Mr Kommatia (όνομα και πράγμα !!)Βουλγαρελη Άκη που χθες ήταν άπαιχτος !!!*

----------


## argyrakis

Από τα λίγα που είδαμε καταλάβαμε πώς ήταν ένας πολύ καλός αγώνας 
Μπράβο στους διοργανωτές

----------


## chrisberg

Συγχαρητήρια για την επιτυχημένη διοργάνωση. 
Συγχαρητήρια στην κριτική επιτροπή για το δύσκολο έργο τους και στους αθλητές,υψηλό επίπεδο και με μεγάλη συμμετοχή!!! :03. Clap: 
Μπράβο και στα παιδιά του φόρουμ(admin και mod) που με την ιδιαίτερη παρουσία τους πρόσθεσαν  κύρος στους αγώνες! :03. Thumb up: 

Συγχαρητήρια και στον Ηλία που με την παρουσία του δήλωσε για μία ακόμη φορά λάτρης του αθλήματος και όχι απλά μέλος ομοσπονδίας. :03. Clap:

----------


## the_big_litho

Oντως εγινε παρα πολυ καλος αγωνας, μεγαλη συμμετοχη αθλητων, πολυ μεγαλη προσελευση κοσμου και φυσικα βροντερο παρων το  :bodybuilding.gr:  που τελικα εχει τα καλυτερα παιδια...
Πολλα συγχαρητηρια στους νικητες, στην Κωσταντινα Κασκανη, στον Ακη Βουλγαρελη και σε ολα τα παιδια που κατεβηκαν στη σκηνη...
Επισης οι υπευθηνοι της διοργανωσης κυριοι Σιγαλας , Τσουνακης και Καπετανακης σταθηκαν επαξια στο υψος των περιστασεων...

----------


## Daytime Dreamer

Vany κανε την μαγκια και πες λιγο στις απο πανω pics ποιος ειναι ποιος γιατι εκτος απο σενα , Τριανταφυλλου, Φωτη και αγωνιζομενους δεν τους ξερω τους αλλους ...

----------


## Polyneikos

*Aς ξεκινησουμε τα αποτελεσματα και τους αθλητες ....*

*Συνολο συμμετεχόντων αθλητων : 75 !!!*

*Guest posers : Καββα Ελένη, Άννη Γιόκαλα* 

*Κατηγορία Juniors :*

10 Συμμετοχές, νικητης ο Μωϋσίδης Αλέξανδρος

*Κατηγορία Fitness :*

9 Συμμετοχές , νικητης ο Βουλγαρέλης Άκης

*Κατηγορία Body Fitness :*

15 Συμμετοχές , νικητης ο Καπετάνιος Κώστας

*Κατηγορία Masters (40+) :*

8 Συμμετοχές , νικητης ο Μπαμπης Σαρακίνης

*Κατηγορία Super Masters (50+) :*

1 συμμετοχή, Θανασης Κετούγιας

*Κατηγορία Fitness Γυναικών :*

3 συμμετοχές, νικητρια η Κασκανη Κωνσταντίνα

*Κατηγορία bbing χαμηλη ανδρων :*

5 συμμετοχές , νικητης ο Μπουντούλης Στέλιος

*Κατηγορία bbing μεσαία ανδρων :*

12 συμμετοχές , νικητης ο Λευτέρης Σιδηρόπουλος 

*Κατηγορία bbing υψηλη ανδρων :*

12 συμμετοχές , νικητης ο Αντωνης Κονδύλης

*Γενικός Τίτλος & Mr Hellas 2009, o Αντωνης Κονδύλης !!!*

*Τελικη κατάταξη Γενικου:*

1. Αντωνης Κονδύλης
2. Λευτέρης Σιδηρόπουλος 
3. Μπουντούλης Στέλιος

----------


## anjelica

:03. Clap: 






*Junior*



Fitness








*Aπονομη της Γιόκαλα Άννυ από την Γκασιάμη Σταυρούλα*






Κατηγορία Masters



*Καγκελάρης Γιώργος*

----------


## anjelica

:03. Clap: 

Μπάμπης Σαρακίνης





Καγκελάρης Γιώργος






*Τριανταφύλλου - Γκασιάμη*








*Τριανταφύλλου - Κατερινη - Αlextg - Bigltho POSING !!!!*

----------


## anjelica

Ελενα Καββα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tenten7

Super οι πρωτες φωτο!!!!!!!  :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:   :01. Smile: 
Συγχαρητηρια σε ολους τους αθλητες και σε ολα τα παιδια του φορουμ!!!!!

υ.γ. ΠΟΛΥ "ΤΕΡΑΣ" Ο ΗΛΙΑΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!  :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:

----------


## anjelica

:03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Vany και Αnjelica εκτός από πανέμορφες κοπέλες είσαστε και πολύ καλές στο αθλητικο ρεπορτάζ !!
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις άψογες φωτογραφίες σας και χάρηκα για την γνωριμια επίσης !! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Βλέπω οτι οι κοπέλες πρόλαβαν το ρεποερτάζ και μας έβαλαν τα γυαλιά...
Με δυο λόγια:

Εξαιρετικός αγώνας, γεμάτη σκηνή, γεμάτη αίθουσα, πολυ ψηλό επίπεδο.

Δυναμική παρουσία του bodybuilding.gr...και δυο λόγια σχετικά με τα μέλη του φόρουμ που αγωνίστηκαν και πλέον καλούς φίλους μας.


Άκης Βουλγαρέλης, ο πιο κομμένος αθλητής του αγώνας, είχε κόντρες ...και στα αυτιά... :02. Shock: ... 1ος με κλειστά μάτια. Μόλις ανέβηκε και πάτησε Most muscular έπρεπε να τον κατεβάσουν και να μη το κουράζουν άδικα το παιδί...  :03. Clap: 


Κωσταντίνα Κασκάνη, καλύτερη απο ποτέ, βελτιωμένη παντού!!... επιτέλους τη γνώρισα και από κοντά  :08. Toast: . Ανοιχτή καρδιά, ευχάριστος άνθρωπος.... όλο φλέβα... μόνο ο τρόπος που περπατά αρκεί για να σου βγάλει τα μάτια... :02. Affraid: 


Δημητρα Μουρατίδου, εκπληκτικό χορευτικό finess... γέμισε τη σκηνή... πολύ γλυκός άνρωπος, γεμάτη υποσχέσεις για δυνατή συνέχεια. Η "αλλάγη" και το ξέσπασμα του χορευτικού της ήταν όλα τα λεφτά. :03. Clap: 

Αννυ Γιόκαλα...ο αντρικός πληθυσμός ανέβασε θερμοκρασία επικύνδυνα...ειδικά όταν μας γύρισε τη πλάτη... η πλάκα είναι οτι η αννυ είναι έτσι όλο το χρόνο... :03. Bowdown: 

Έλενα καββά... ψάχνω να βρώ λέξεις να περιγράψω αυτό που είδα και δε βρίσκω... :02. Love:  πρέπει επιγόντως να τη δούνε στο εξωτερικό. Έλενα μας πήρες το μυαλό.... :02. Shock: 

Ο Ιακωβος γραμμωμένος και αξιοπρεπέστατος στάθηκε πολύ καλά.
----

Ευχαριστούμε τον κ. Νίκο τσουνάκη για τη φιλοξενία, και τον κ. Νίκο Σιγάλα για την στήριξη του.

Όσο για τα μέλη του φόρουμ που βρέθηκαν στον αγώνα... ποιον αν πρωτοαναφέρω, όλο και κάποιον θα ξεχάσω, όσο για τις κοπέλες ήξερα είχαμε όμορφα κορίτσια, αλλά από κοντά δε παίζονται... οι φώτος τις αδικούς αφότητα... θα οργανωσουμε κανα παρτάκι να τα ξαναπούμε σε πιο ήρεμο κλίμα.

Ευχαριστώ όλους μέσα από την καρδία μου που τίμησαν τον αγώνα και τη σελίδα με τη παρουσία τους. Θα υπάρξει μεγάλη συνέχεια με φωτοραφίες, σχόλια, κουτσομπολιά και παραλειπώμενα.... :01. Wink: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

*Kατα την ωρα του στησιματος του πανο,το  σε συνεργασια με την Wabba - Πεσδ !!!!Νασσερ,Μαρια και Κώστας(Ραμπο) επί του εργου !!*



*Η σκηνη του αγώνα ...*




*Τα "ιερα τέρατα" του ελληνικου bbing στην κριτική επιτροπή...*
*Μπουζιάνας,Μπουρναζος,Σιώτης,Μπαλάσας,Σιγάλας,Καπετανακης,Τριανταφύλλου*








*Μπουρναζος - Τριανταφύλλου - Μπουζιάνας* 



*Τσουνακης - Καπετανακης - Μπουρνάζος* 




*Μεταξακης - Σιώτης - Μπαλάσας*




*Ο Πρόεδρος της ΠΕΣΔ Καπετανακης Γιώργος μαζί με τον Αντιπρόεδρο της ΠΕΣΔ και επίσης την πιο γνώριμη φωνή των ελληνικων αγώνων,Νίκο Σιγάλα !!!*




*Ο Ραμπο επίσημος συνεργατης του Γιώργου (GreekMuscleNet),κατα την λήψη του βίντεο του αγωνα !!!Nα ευχαριστησω προσωπικα τον Κωστή γιατί έτρεξε και αυτός πολύ την ημερα του αγωνα και βοήθησε σε πολλά σημεια,φωτογραφίες,λήψεις,συνεντευξεις !!!*

----------


## perastikos

Ήμουν και εγω στον αγώνα. Πολύ ανεβασμενο το επίπεδο. Στα αρνητικά
η μεγάλη καθυστέρηση της έναρξης. Είχαμε νικητή Overall κόντα στις 1:00.
Μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση ο Αλιμπερτης.Τεράστια χέρια. Και φυσικά ο Κονδύλης ο οποίος ήταν ΣΦΑΓΜΕΝΟΣ και στα αυτιά....
Γνώρισα τον ΜΒ και τον Nasser πολύ καλά και ευγενικά παιδιά.
Τα κορίτσια του φορουμ πολύ όμορφα...

----------


## vAnY

:02. Welcome:  polineike και anjelika  ειναι πολυ σουπερ οι φωτο σας!!!!!! ευχαριστω ....
πωπω ειδικα εκεινες με την Καββα.... αντε γεια ειναι η γυναικα!!

 :08. Toast: συχγαρητηρια στους αθλητες, μοντ αντμιν....ολοι οσοι συμμετειχαν στην διοργανωση...ολοι μεινανε με το στομα ανοιχτο!    :08. Turtle: 

ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ οτι θα ξαναπαω του χρονου :03. Thumb up: ,

----------


## Panoz

Παιδια βιντεο με τα guest posings των κοριτσιων υπαρχουν?

----------


## NASSER

Θα θελα να πω και εγω δυο λογακια...

Καταρχην συγχαρητηρια σε ολους σε οσους συντελεσαν στο τελικο αποτελεσμα: τελεια διοργανωση, μεγαλη προσελευση κοινου και αθλητων, πολλες εκπληξεις και ενα καλο μηνυμα... το ελληνικο ββ αρχιζει και ζει παλιες καλες εποχες.

Επισης θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω και ολα τα μελη του φορουμ που βρεθηκαν χθες και εδειξαν με πραξεις πως στο φορυμ ειμαστε μαι πολυ καλη και μεγαλη παρεα, που ξερει να περναει καλα! Καπιοι απο εσας προλαβαν και συντελεσαν στο δικο μας εργο, να μας εφοδιασουν με πλουσιο φωτογραφικο υλικο.

Ολοι οι αθλητες ηταν πολυ καλοι, αλλα ενας ηταν το μεγαλο προσωπο της βραδιας... Αντωνης Κονδυλης

----------


## Annie

...καταπληκτική διοργάνωση και καταπληκτικός αγώνας, ίσως ο καλύτερος των τελευταίων ετών...εχθές nasser έλεγα το ίδιο πράγμα ότι το bbing δείχνει να επιστρέφει σε παλιές καλές εποχές.... :01. Smile: ..μακαρι!!

χάρηκα πολύ που σας γνώρισα παιδιά, τουλάχιστον τους περισσότερους απο εσάς...να ζητήσω συγνώμη από κάποια άτομα που δεν μπόρεσα να βγω φωτογραφίες στην αρχή :01. Sad: ...ήμουν πολύ αγχωμένη λόγω καθυστερημένης άφιξης μας...και έπρεπε να παραδώσω μουσική, να ενημερωθώ για την χρονική στιγμή της εμφάνισης μου, να ετοιμαστώ κτλ...

χάρηκα πολύ που σε γνώρισα Κωνσταντίνα...είσαι πραγματικά φοβερή αθλήτρια και άνθρωπος... μία γυνάικα πρόσχαρη, χαμογελαστή, ανοιχτή, αισιόδοξη ... εύχομαι να τα ξαναπούμε σύντομα... :01. Smile: ...όσο για την παρουσία σου στη σκηνή στα είπα και εχθές...ΦΟΒΕΡΗ :02. Shock:

----------


## Exci

Πολυ ωραια τα ντοκουμεντα, κριμα που δεν μπορεσα να ειμαι εκει  :03. Clap: 
Δεσμευομαι για 2010 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Geo84

Καταπληκτική διοργάνωση, καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες, καταπληκτικά παιδιά.

Λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ που δε μπόρεσα να έρθω πραγματικά νιώθω ότι έχασα.

Η Κασκάνη είναι απλά από άλλο πλανήτη.Το στυλ της φαίνεται από τη φωτογραφία.Κωνσταντίνα είσαι numero uno.

Annie είσαι πανέμορφη κορμάρα τυχερός αυτός που σε έχει τίποτα άλλο.

Βανέσα κούκλα και λίγο ακόμα και τον πιάνεις τον δικέφαλο του Ηλία.

Όλοι οι λοιποί τα ξέρετε μη τα ξαναλέμε.Ηλία, Γιώργο, Φώτη είστε τρελοί  :01. Razz: 

Δε θα το χάσω με καμία κυβέρνηση του χρόνου.

----------


## chrisberg

> ...καταπληκτική διοργάνωση και καταπληκτικός αγώνας, ίσως ο καλύτερος των τελευταίων ετών...εχθές nasser έλεγα το ίδιο πράγμα ότι το bbing δείχνει να επιστρέφει σε παλιές καλές εποχές......μακαρι!!


       Μπράβο στην Αννη   για την εμφάνιση της και χαίρομαι πραγματικά που υπάρχουν       αθλήτριες που μπορούν να έχουν όλο το   χρόνο ένα καλλίγραμμο κορμί, γυμνασμένο       αλλά και θυλικό! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## eua9

Ήταν φοβερά..  και όλα τα παιδιά του φόρουμ ο ένας καλύτερος από τον άλλο! Δυστυχώς δεν κατάφερα να μείνω μέχρι το τέλος.. :01. Sad:  χάρηκα πολύ που σας γνώρισα και ελπίζω να τα ξανά πούμε από κοντά σύντομα!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## dimitra mouratidou

> Βλέπω οτι οι κοπέλες πρόλαβαν το ρεποερτάζ και μας έβαλαν τα γυαλιά...
> Με δυο λόγια:
> 
> Εξαιρετικός αγώνας, γεμάτη σκηνή, γεμάτη αίθουσα, πολυ ψηλό επίπεδο.
> 
> Δυναμική παρουσία του bodybuilding.gr...και δυο λόγια σχετικά με τα μέλη του φόρουμ που αγωνίστηκαν και πλέον καλούς φίλους μας.
> 
> 
> Άκης Βουλγαρέλης, ο πιο κομμένος αθλητής του αγώνας, είχε κόντρες ...και στα αυτιά...... 1ος με κλειστά μάτια. Μόλις ανέβηκε και πάτησε Most muscular έπρεπε να τον κατεβάσουν και να μη το κουράζουν άδικα το παιδί... 
> ...


ολα πιγαν πολι καλα ι διοργανοσι εκτοσ απτισ καθιστερισεισ ιταν αψογη το σημαντικοτερο απο ολα ηταν  η ευκαιρια που μου δοθηκε να γνορισο ολουσ εσασ απο κοντα μονο που ο χρονοσ ιταν περιορισμενοσ να τα πουμε καλιτερα γιατι ι αγωνια ηταν μεγαλη. συνχαρητηρια σε ολουσ τουσ αθλητεσ και στα κοριτσια που σιμετιχαν οσο για τιν κωσταντινα ...θεα του φιτνεσσ και πρεσβυρα τισ καλοσυνησ που αποπναιει  φιλια πολλα.. :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια και εγω γνωρίστικα με την Δημητρα,πολύ προσγειωμενη κοπέλα και ευγενικη,πάντα χαμογελαστη παρα την αγωνία που εχουν οι αθλητες εκεινη την ώρα..Είναι στα πρώτα της αγωνιστικα βήματα αλλά πιστευω ότι το άθλημα κέρδισε μια καλη αθλήτρια με προοπτικες,ετυχε βεβαια πάνω στην πολύ φορμαρισμενη Κωνσταντίνα αλλά όπως πολυ σωστα είπαμε η νικη δεν είναι αυτοσκοπος !Επίσης εκανε μια πολύ ωραια  χορογραφία!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Εγω θα ξεκινησω την περιγραφη των κατηγοριών με την κατηγορία Junior..
10 συμμετοχες,καποιοι πολύ ελπιδοφόροι αθλητες,καποιοι σαφως υστερουσαν,αλλα η ηλικια επιτρεπει λόγω απειριας καποια λαθη προετοιμασίας...
Eκει είχαμε 2 πολυ καλους αθλητες που ξεχώρισαν γρήγορα,τον Μωυσίδη Αλέξανδρο (Νο9) και τον Σταυρουλακη Παντελή (νο7)...Μιλαμε ότι πραγματικα κονταροχτυπήθηκαν,πολύ ποιοτικοι και γεματοι μυς και τα δυο παιδια...
Εγω να σας πω την αλήθεια είχα ξεχωρίσει τον Σταυρουλάκη για νικητη...
Τελικα μαλλον παίχτηκε ένα ντερμπυ και στην κριτικη επιτροπη και στις προτιμησεις τους,ακουσα ότι οι ψηφοι ήταν 6 υπερ του Μωυσίδη και 5 υπερ του Σταυρουλάκη....Παραθετω καποιες φωτογραφίες για να βγουν καποια συμπερασματα.....Το σίγουρο είναι ότι η κατηγορία απέκτησε 2 πολύ καλους διεκδικητες για την επόμενη φορα...

----------


## KATERINI 144

μερικές φωτο παρασκηνίου, δεν εβγαλα και πολλες σ'αυτον τον αγώνα γιατι ο αλεξgti δε σταματούσε να μιλάει και μου αποσπουσε την προσοχη  :01. Mr. Green: 

Κωσταντινα Κασκανη στα αποδυτήρια 





Δημητρα Μουρατιδου


Σπυρος Μπουρναζος- Ηλιας Τριανταφυλλου



Καπετανιος Κωστας πολύ ποιο βελτιωμένος απο τον αγωνα τις κατερινης, κέρδισε την κατηγορία του μπραβο.

----------


## ioannis1

κατασφαγμενος ο τελευταιος μπραβο.

----------


## alextg

> κατασφαγμενος ο τελευταιος μπραβο.


Αυτος ειναι ο Καπετανιος Κωστας και κερδισε την κατηγορια Body Fitness ... οντως ηταν φετες και το πειρε δικαια .... Γιαννο εχασες που δεν ηρθες !

----------


## jemstone

Να πω και εγώ δυο λογάκια για όλους και για όλα 
Λοιπόν η διοργάνωση ήταν υπέροχη και πέρασα και πάλι φανταστικά 
Χάρηκα πολύ που γνώρισα τα κορίτσια μας από το φόρο και να πω στη γλυκύτατη ΜΑΡΙΑ μας πως τα λόγια για σένα δεν υπάρχουν κάποιος είναι πολύ τυχερός  που σε έχει χμμμμμ ποιος άραγε..!!!  
Επίσης χάρηκα που γνώρισα από κοντά και τα αγόρια από το φόρουμ μην τους ξεχνάμε  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 
ΛΙΘΟ,ΑΛΕΧ,ΠΟΛΥΝΕΙΚΟΣ,ΜΒ,ΦΩΤΗ, ΡΑΜΒΟ 
ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ ΜΑΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΣΥΝΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ ΟΛΗ :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 
Και τέλος για να μην ξεχνιέμαι  Ηλία , Φώτη, Νάσσερ χάρηκα και πάλι που σας είδα και εύχομαι να σας δω και πάλι σύντομα όπως και τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά.

----------


## ioannis1

> Αυτος ειναι ο Καπετανιος Κωστας και κερδισε την κατηγορια Body Fitness ... οντως ηταν φετες και το πειρε δικαια .... Γιαννο εχασες που δεν ηρθες !


ημουν σλοβακια ρε συ.του χρονου. :08. Toast:

----------


## Annie

> Βλέπω οτι οι κοπέλες πρόλαβαν το ρεποερτάζ και μας έβαλαν τα γυαλιά...
> Με δυο λόγια:
> 
> Εξαιρετικός αγώνας, γεμάτη σκηνή, γεμάτη αίθουσα, πολυ ψηλό επίπεδο.
> 
> Δυναμική παρουσία του bodybuilding.gr...και δυο λόγια σχετικά με τα μέλη του φόρουμ που αγωνίστηκαν και πλέον καλούς φίλους μας.
> 
> 
> Άκης Βουλγαρέλης, ο πιο κομμένος αθλητής του αγώνας, είχε κόντρες ...και στα αυτιά...... 1ος με κλειστά μάτια. Μόλις ανέβηκε και πάτησε Most muscular έπρεπε να τον κατεβάσουν και να μη το κουράζουν άδικα το παιδί... 
> ...


κύριε muscleboss σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα σχόλια σας και εχθές μετά την εμφάνιση μου... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: το ότι ανέβηκε η θερμοκρασία μπορεί να οφείλεται και στην ατμόσφαιρα που δημιούργησε ο υπεύθυνος φώτων που τα χαμήλωσε, πάντως όχι μετά από δικό μου αίτημα ... εγώ κατι κάμψεις θυμάμαι να έκανα και λίγο posing.. :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Αυτος ειναι ο Καπετανιος Κωστας και κερδισε την κατηγορια Body Fitness ... οντως ηταν φετες και το πειρε δικαια .... Γιαννο εχασες που δεν ηρθες !


ναι έπρεπε να μη κατέβει στο παγκοσμιο και να'ρθει αθηνα  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash: 






 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## thegravijia

απο επεισοδια τι εγινε?
ακουσα πλακωθηκαν καποιοι?

----------


## pepeismenos karga

respectttttttttttttttt.......... ο αγωνας ηταν απλα υπεροχος...ηταν και ο πρωτος που ειδα απο κοντα κια οφειλω να πω ηταν φοβερος......πολλες συμμετοχες μεγαλο επιπεδο αθλητων γεματη η αιθουσα......χαμοςςς!!!
        πολυ καλη διοργανωση και στηριξη  ειχαν και οι συμμετοχοντες...και το μποντυμπιλντινγκ.gr εδωσε βροντερο παρων....χαρισα που γνςρισα αρκετα αατομα απο κοντα εστω και για λιγο και μακαρι να κανονισουμε καμια μερα να ξανασυναντηθουμε το φορουμ....και τελος οσο αφορα τουσ σθυμμετεχοντες που νικησαν φοβερα συνχαρητηρια τα εδωσαν ολα...ι κασκανη και ο βουλγαρελης ηταν specialle και βαλλεεεεε.....σουπερ απλα και για πλακαβγηκαν πρωτοι....πολυ ωρεαιος αγωνας και σιγουρα θα ειμαι και του χρονου....

----------


## KATERINI 144

Βουλγαρελης Ακης  :08. Toast: 


Οσμαν-Νασσερ




τους κυρίους στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία βρείτε τους  :02. Shock:  (εκτός απο τις κοκα κολες φαγανε και κρέπες!! να σημειωθεί στα πρακτικα αυτο  :01. Mr. Green: )

----------


## Exci

> 


Ποση δυναμη χωραει σε μια φωτογραφια?  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## stelios30

Ενας ακομη πολυ καλος αγωνας μπραβο στους διοργανωτες για τις προσπαθειες που καταβαλουν.
    Κωνσταντινα πραγματικα κομματια και απ οτι ειδα βελτιωσες και τα ποδια σου μπραβο αυτο ειναι το καλο για εναν αθλητη να βελτιωνεται σε οτι ηλικια και να ναι.

----------


## NASSER

Nasser kai Polyneikos με Αντωνη Κονδυλη, με τον γενικο τιτλο στα ποδια του!!!


]

Ηλιας Τριανταφυλλου και Αντωνης Κονδυλης

----------


## thegravijia

:02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 
τα χερια του πρεπει νΑ ναι 60αρια...!!! :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο τελικός απολογισμός αυτού του αγώνα είναι πως είχε μεγάλη επιτυχία θύμισε παλιές εποχες του ββ με άριθμό συμμετοχών απίστευτο και δεν θα το έλεγα αν δεν μιλούσαν οι αριθμοί , καθώς επίσης η αίθουσα είχε γεμίσει ασφυκτηκα και με όρθιους .

τα μέλη του φόρουμ έκαναν αισθητή την παρουσία τους τα κορίτσια ακόμη περισσότερο λόγω των φυσικών προσόντων τους ομόρφυναν με την παρουσία τους την αίθουσα 

οι γυναικείες συμμετοχές καταπληκτικές και οι τρείς με την κάθε μια να έχει το δικό της στύλ και ομορφια με θυληκότητα .

η κωσταντίνα μας απέδειξε οτι είναι μια κατηγορία μόνη της με φοβερή μυικότητα και γραμμωση που θα ζήλευε και άντρας σε συνδιασμό με ωραία παρουσία και θυληκότητα άλλωστε όλα αυτά που λέγαμε επιβεβαιωθηκαν και δεν ήταν υπερβολές .

η δήμητρα μουρατίδου εμφανως πιο βελτιωμένη στην σκηνική παρουσία η εμπειρία απο αγώνα σε αγωνα της κάνει καλό ,εγω την βλέπω σαν ανερχόμενο αστέρι αν και καινούρια στο αγωνιστικό ββ έχει καταφέρει να αποσπάσει μόνο θετικά σχόλια.

και η τρίτη κοπέλα της παρέας πολύ όμορφη με αισθησιακό ποζάρισμα , αλλα εδω θέλω να τονίσω ασχετα απο την κατάταξη και οι 3 πολύ καλές και μια και μιλάμε για γυναίκες πολύ όμορφες αν και διαφορετικές σωματικα καθε μια έχει να επιδείξει διαφορετικά προσόντα σωματικά , απλα η κατάταξη είναι με το κρητήριο της μυικότητας .

επίσης οι τζούνιορ φανταστικοι και ολοκληρωμένοι που άνετα στεκόταν και διαφορετικα στην κατάταξη ακόμη και αυτοί που ήταν πίσω σε βαθμολογία τα περιθώρια βελτίωσής τους είναι τέτοια που θα πρωταγωνιστήσουν μελοντικά και στις κατηγορίες ανδρών .

οι μάστερς έχουν να αποδείξουν πως ο παλιός είναι αλλιώς με φοβερό επίπεδο και χάρηκα που είδα και παλιούς συναθλητές μου στην σκηνή όπως ο δημήτρης ο ζώης , πραγματικά με συγκίνησε.

ο καγκελάρης αυθαλής και πάντα με ωραίο καλούπι και μάζα που πιστεύω αν πετύχει αυτήν την πολυπόθητη λεπτομέρεια θα είναι άπαιχτος , αλλα έτσι είναι το ββ πολλες φορες κρίνετε στις λεπτομέρειες.

και τι να πώ για τον μπάμπη τον σαρακίνη ή σταθερότητα του με εκπλήσει πάντα άψογα προετοιμασμένος και μεγάλο ταλέντο με διαχρονική αξία.

στην χαμηλή κατηγορία μου άρεσαν όλοι στην τριάδα με εξέπληξε ο στέλιος ο μπουντούλης όταν τον είδα στη σκηνή και σε καλή κατάσταση με εμπειρία και ο γιάννης ο αλιμπέρτης όπως έχω πεί κι άλλη φορά μου αρέσει πολύ σαν αθλητής με ωραίο καλούπι αλλα και πολλα περιθώρια βελτίωσης  και είναι ακόμη μικρός όπως και ο τρίτος της κατηγορίας δεν θυμάμε το όνομά του θα μπεί σε εκτενέστερο ρεπορτάζ ήταν πολύ κοντα με τους άλλους απλα έπεσε σε σκληρό ανταγωνισμό για τα δεδομένα των τελευταίων ετών.

ο πολύ ποιοτικός οσμαν σαιτ έπεσε θύμα του σκληρού ανταγωνισμού και έχασε την πρώτη θέση απο τον σιδηρόπουλο λευτέρη που ήταν η έκπληξη του αγώνα με φοβερό καλούπι και ποιοτητα με την μοναδική ένστασή μου στο χρώμα του που πιστεύω αν ήταν καλύτερο θα φαινόταν ακόμη πιο καλός , ήταν φανερό οτι δεν καθόταν καλά επάνω του αλλα πιστεύω οφείλετε στό ότι δεν είχε καλή υποδομή απο κάτω με κάποια άλλη λοσιόν για να κάθετε καλύτερα το χρώμα η με σολάριουμ.


 ο αντώνης κονδύλης με φοβερές μάζες εντυπωσίασε πάνω στην σκηνή επιβλητικός αν και πιστεύω δεν ήταν στο 100% της φόρμας του γιατί με την μάζα που διαθέτει μπορεί να πετύχει τέλεια γράμμωση χωρίς να ελείπετε σε όγκο.

για τις γκέστ της βραδυας τι να πεί κανείς η η κάθε μια με διαφορετικό τρόπο ξεσήκωσε το κοινό η έλενα η καβα σε καταπληκτική φόρμα σαν να συμετείχε στον αγώνα πολύ ποιότητα και παράλληλα όμορφη σκηνική παρουσία με τραγούδι που το υποστήριζε απόλυτα και δίκαια ξεσήκωσε και το πιο απαιτητικό κοινό.

η άννυ γιοκαλα έδωσε μια άλλη διαφορετική νότα στην βραδυα με μια άκρως σεχυ εμφάνηση και απ ότι πληροφορήθηκα όλο τον χρόνο είναι σε αυτη την κατάσταση που κόβει την ανάσα και τελικά καταλάβαμε η άνοδος της θερμοκρασίας δεν οφειλόταν σε βλάβη του κλιματιστικού αλλα στην οπτική επαφή με την άννυ :02. Shock: 
αναμένουμε ένα πληρέστερο φωτογραφικό ρεπορταζ με όλους τους αθλητές που αγωνίστηκαν γιατί όλοι αξίζουν και όλοι προσπαθούν. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω προσωπικά θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τον φίλο μου τον νίκο τον σιγάλα και τον νίκο τσουνάκη για την τιμή που μου έκαναν να συμετέχω στην κριτική επιτροπή που ομολογω ήταν πολύ δύσκολο έργο με τόσο πολλούς και καλους αθλητες μια θέση που αν έχεις περάσει απο το αγωνιστικό ββ σου δημιουργεί τρομερό άγχος μην δεν προσέξεις και δεν κρίνεις σωστα .

επίσης και τον πάνο τον βίτσα για την έκπληξη που μου έκανε κάνοντας μου απονομή τιμητικής πλακέτας ομολογω με αιφνηδίασαν ηταν κάτι που δεν περίμενα

απλα θέλω να τονίσω πως επειδή κάποιοι πιθανόν μπορεί να νιώσουν αδικημένοι και αυτό δεν είναι σπάνιο φαινόμενο και σημβαίνει σε όλους εκτός τους πρώτους, καλιεργείτε και απο τους οικείους των αθλητών και εγω πχ όσες φορες κατέβαινα σε αγώνες οι δικοί μου φίλοι και αθλητες πάντα με έβλεπαν για πρώτο και αν καμια φορα έβγαινα δεύτερος θεωρούσαν οτι αδικήθηκα πολλές φορες συμβαίνει και απο την υπερβολική συμπάθεια .

απλα θέλω να τονίσω τίποτε δεν είναι στημένο ουτε ακουσα απο κάποιον να μου πεί πρέπει να βγάλουμε κάποιον αλλα ο κάθε κριτής βλέπει με διαφορετικό μάτι και αιτιολογεί και την θέση που βάζει , αλλιώς δεν θα ήταν πολλοι κριτες αλλα ένας και σε υψηλό ανταγωνισμό οι θέσεις μπορεί να κριθούν και με μια ψήφο διαφορα εκεί που χάνει ο ένας υπερτερεί ο άλλος και το αντίθετο αλλα έτσι είναι και στους πολύ καλούς αναγκαστικα πρεπει να βγεί κατάταξη .

εκείνο που έχω να τονίσω στο εξωτερικό σε μεγάλους αγωνες οι κριτές μπορεί να είναι πιο αμίληκτοι και δεν συγχωρούν το παραμικρό λάθος .

στην τελική ήταν ένας φανταστικός αγώνας με υψηλό επίπεδο και πολλές συμμετοχές και μεγαλη προσέλευση κοινού :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Η τριτη κατηγορια κατα σειρα που παρουσιαστηκε, ηταν η body fitness οπου οι αθλητες κατεκλεισαν τη σκηνη. Ο ανταγωνισμος σκληρος και το εργο των κριτων δυσκολο. Τελικος νικητης ο φιλος απο το Βέλο Κορινθιας, Καπετανιος Κωνσταντινος, που πραγματικα ξεχωριζε για την αψογη παρουσια του!!!

----------


## vAnY

ευχαριστουμε Νασερ για τις φωτο !! :08. Turtle:  
Να ευχαριστησω επισης οποιον εβαλε τα ονοματα και σχολια στις δικες μου γιατι ως καινουρια στο α΄θλημα και λιγο ασχετη ακομα δεν θυμομουν να γραψω ονοματα και κατηγοριες!!!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Nora Kollia

O Kαπετάνος έχει πολύ καλή κατασκευή και τον έχει βοηθήσει το γεγονός ότι γυμνάζεται από παιδί.Ο Φάνης πιστεύει πολύ σ'αυτόν και θα έχει μέλλον στο άθλημα.
Λόγω υποχρεώσεων ο Φάνης δεν μπορούσε να παραβρεθεί από το πρωι στον αγώνα γι αυτό θα ευχαριστήσουμε τον μεγάλο Γιώργο Καγκελάρη για την πολύτιμη συμβολή του στις τελικές διαδικασίες :03. Thumb up:

----------


## gym mind

Ωραια διοργανωση με μεγαλη επιτυχια...Περασαμε ολοι πολυ καλα,κ το επιπεδο των αθλητων εχει ανεβει..Πως θα ακολουθησουμε εμεις οι υπολοιποι?????? :01. Razz: Δεν τους πιανουμε με τπτ!!

----------


## Daytime Dreamer

Ξερει κανεις με ποιο κομματι ποζαρε η Ελενα Καββα? BTW Πολυ μυικοτητα αυτο το κοριτσι ... :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Καλημέρα!! θέλω να σας ευχαριστήσω!! απο που να αρχίσω!! Boss είσαι αξιολάτρευτος!! Polyneikos με συγκίνησες παρα πολύ !! Rambo είσαι ενα γλυκό παιδί λάμπουν τα ματάκια σου απο καλοσύνη!! Alejktra είπες οτι δεν με είδες καθόλου, εχεις δίκιο δικαιολόγησε το ανχος της ημέρας εκείνης, τα κορίτσια του φόρουμ πανέμορφα κ με ιδιαίτερο χαρακτήρα!! τα παιδιά του φόρουμ που ηρθαν κ δεν χαιρέτησαν γιατί ντρεπόντουσαν θέλουν ξυλιές!!! Ελενα Καββα μύθος!! την ευχαριστώ για καλά της λόγια με ανέβασαν στον θεο!! Αννυ κούκλα κ χρυσό παιδί!! Σταυρούλα Γκασιάμη γυναικάρα με τον αερα της Σταρ!!Δήμητρα Μουρατίδου αθλήτρια με μέλλον κ ψυχούλα!
Ολες τους μια προς μια, δυναμικές γυναίκες ακομπλεξάριστες γιατί τα εχουν βρει με τον εαυτόν τους κ είχαν να μου πουν τα καλύτερα!!!ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!
Ηλιας .................... τα λόγια είναι περιττά!! Katerini το πειραχτήρι του φόρουμ τον εκτιμώ πολύ!!Nasser Μαίρη αδερφικοί μου φίλοι!!

Θελω να ευχαριστήσω τον μεγάλο προπονητή Δαυιδ Μπαλάσα τον Μιχάλη κ Ελένη Κεφαλιανού που με στηρίζουν στην αγωνιστική μου πορεία κ μου γκρινιάζουν συνέχεια για το καλύτερο!!
Ευχαριστώ τον προέδρο της ομοσπονδίας μου που πίστεψε σε μένα απο την αρχή, τον Νικο Σιγάλα που τον αγαπάω παρα πολύ, τον μεγάλο κ σκληρό κριτή Κύριο Μπουζιάνα μου τόνωσε ακόμη περισσότερο το ηθικό!!

Ευχαριστώ ολα τα παιδιά του φόρουμ για τα ωραία πόστ!!

Θέλω να σας πω οτι ηταν η πρώτη φορά που δεν είχα καθόλου ανχος για το αποτέλεμα του αγώνα κ αυτό γιατί εχω αγωνιστεί παρα πολύ σκληρα δεν εχω ξεκουραστεί καθόλου για πολλά χρόνια εχω στερηθεί παρα πολλά, εχω πολύ δουλειά στο σώμα μου κ αυτό στο τέλος φαίνετε κ πάντα δικαιώνεται!
Τελος θέλω να ευχαριστήσω το σύντροφο της ζωης μου Στράτο που με στηρίζει κ λατρευει τα πιστευω μου!!

Στις 28 ιουνίου θα αγωνιστώ στο Βελγιο, θα προσπαθήσω για το καλύτερο δυνατό αποτέλεσμα!! Μονο που θα βρίσκομαι στο Πανευρωπαικό με τους καλύτερους αθλητές είναι τιμή μου!!

----------


## NASSER

Κωσταντινα ευχαριστουμε για τα καλα σου λογια. :01. Smile: 

Θα ηθελα να παρουσιασω και μια φωτο ιδιαζουσας σημασιας. Καποιοι πραγματικοι αστερες του αγωνιστικου ββ ειναι παντα διπλα στους αθλητες, τους στηριζουν και τους εμψυχωνουν οσο γινεται περισσοτερο! Ολοι οσοι παρεβρεθηκαν στο Νοβοτελ, θα προσεξατε τον γιγαντα Μανωλη Καραμανλακη!

----------


## gym mind

Γινεται να μην τον προσεξεις?? :01. Razz:

----------


## nicksigalas

Παιδια και απο εμενα ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια ηταν τιμη μας που στηριξατε τον αγωνα μας και ελπιζω να συνεχιζετε να μας στηριζετε θελω να σταθω σε μερικα πραγματα που πραγματικα με συκγκίνησαν: 1) στην αγαπη που πραγματικα εχετε για το αθλημα που πολλοι απο εσας δεν εχετε κατεβει ποτε σε αγωνες π.χ ο Κωστας και γνωριζει πολλα περισσοτερα απο ολους εμας αλλα και αλλα παιδια που αγαπατε αυτο που κανετε και πανω απο ολα σεβοσαστε ολους τους παλιους αθλητες , 2) ηταν τιμη μου που ο φιλος μου ο ΗΛΙΑΣ ΤΡΙΑΝΤΑΦΥΛΛΟΥ καθισε μαζι μας στο τραπεζι της επιτροπης μου θυμισε παλιες καλες εποχες και  3) ευχαριστω απο ψυχης τον ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ ΒΙΤΣΑ και τον φιλο μου τον ΚΩΣΤΑ για την τιμη που μου εκαναν με την πλακετα. Οσο για τον φιλο μου τον ΑΚΗ ΒΟΥΛΓΑΡΕΛΗ τι να πω ειλικρινα με κουρασε αλλα με εβγαλε ασπροπροσωπο στο τελος φυσικα δεν εχουμε τελειωσει ακομα, εχουμε και συνεχεια! ΠΟΛΛΑ ΦΙΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΣΕΒΑΣMOΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΟΥ FORUM

----------


## satheo

> εγω προσωπικά θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τον φίλο μου τον νίκο τον σιγάλα και τον νίκο τσουνάκη για την τιμή που μου έκαναν να συμετέχω στην κρητική επιτροπή που ομολογω ήταν πολύ δύσκολο έργο με τόσο πολλούς και καλους αθλητες μια θέση που αν έχεις περάσει απο το αγωνιστικό ββ σου δημιουργεί τρομερό άγχος μην δεν προσέξεις και δεν κρίνεις σωστα .
> 
> επίσης και τον πάνο τον βίτσα για την έκπληξη που μου έκανε κάνοντας μου απονομή τιμητικής πλακέτας ομολογω με αιφνηδίασαν ηταν κάτι που δεν περίμενα
> 
> απλα θέλω να τονίσω πως επειδή κάποιοι πιθανόν μπορεί να νιώσουν αδικημένοι και αυτό δεν είναι σπάνιο φαινόμενο και σημβαίνει σε όλους εκτός τους πρώτους, καλιεργείτε και απο τους οικείους των αθλητών και εγω πχ όσες φορες κατέβαινα σε αγώνες οι δικοί μου φίλοι και αθλητες πάντα με έβλεπαν για πρώτο και αν καμια φορα έβγαινα δεύτερος θεωρούσαν οτι αδικήθηκα πολλές φορες συμβαίνει και απο την υπερβολική συμπάθεια .
> 
> απλα θέλω να τονίσω τίποτε δεν είναι στημένο ουτε ακουσα απο κάποιον να μου πεί πρέπει να βγάλουμε κάποιον αλλα ο κάθε κριτής βλέπει με διαφορετικό μάτι και αιτιολογεί και την θέση που βάζει , αλλιώς δεν θα ήταν πολλοι κριτες αλλα ένας και σε υψηλό ανταγωνισμό οι θέσεις μπορεί να κριθούν και με μια ψήφο διαφορα εκεί που χάνει ο ένας υπερτερεί ο άλλος και το αντίθετο αλλα έτσι είναι και στους πολύ καλούς αναγκαστικα πρεπει να βγεί κατάταξη .
> 
> εκείνο που έχω να τονίσω στο εξωτερικό σε μεγάλους αγωνες οι κριτές μπορεί να είναι πιο αμίληκτοι και δεν συγχωρούν το παραμικρό λάθος .
> ...


 
Ηλια εχω να πω οτι το inet εχει ανοιξει μυαλα και βλεπω φιλιες που πραγματικα δεν περιμενα να δω μεταξη ομοσπονδιων!!!!

ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΝΙΣΩ ¨
ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΔΙΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΕΒΕΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΣΤΑΔΙΑ ΤΟΥ!

μονο με τετοιες κινησεις αλληλοσεβασμου θα παμε μπροστα BRAVO BRAVO BRAVO!!!

----------


## Archon

Ξερω οτι θα αποπροσανατολησω την συζητηση αλλα πρεπει να το πω...Η Annie ειναι ασσυληπτη απο ολες τις αποψεις!!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## gym mind

> Ξερω οτι θα αποπροσανατολησω την συζητηση αλλα πρεπει να το πω...Η Annie ειναι ασσυληπτη απο ολες τις αποψεις!!!!


Μου αρεσε κ εμενα...Συγχαρητηρια της αξιζουν..Εχει απιστευτο κορμι,η κοπελα ειναι ακρως εντυπωσιακη!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Μαρία

> Καλημέρα!! θέλω να σας ευχαριστήσω!! απο που να αρχίσω!! Boss είσαι αξιολάτρευτος!! Polyneikos με συγκίνησες παρα πολύ !! Rambo είσαι ενα γλυκό παιδί λάμπουν τα ματάκια σου απο καλοσύνη!! Alejktra είπες οτι δεν με είδες καθόλου, εχεις δίκιο δικαιολόγησε το ανχος της ημέρας εκείνης, τα κορίτσια του φόρουμ πανέμορφα κ με ιδιαίτερο χαρακτήρα!! τα παιδιά του φόρουμ που ηρθαν κ δεν χαιρέτησαν γιατί ντρεπόντουσαν θέλουν ξυλιές!!! Ελενα Καββα μύθος!! την ευχαριστώ για καλά της λόγια με ανέβασαν στον θεο!! Αννυ κούκλα κ χρυσό παιδί!! Σταυρούλα Γκασιάμη γυναικάρα με τον αερα της Σταρ!!Δήμητρα Μουρατίδου αθλήτρια με μέλλον κ ψυχούλα!
> Ολες τους μια προς μια, δυναμικές γυναίκες ακομπλεξάριστες γιατί τα εχουν βρει με τον εαυτόν τους κ είχαν να μου πουν τα καλύτερα!!!ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!
> Ηλιας .................... τα λόγια είναι περιττά!! Katerini το πειραχτήρι του φόρουμ τον εκτιμώ πολύ!!Nasser Μαίρη αδερφικοί μου φίλοι!!
> 
> Θελω να ευχαριστήσω τον μεγάλο προπονητή Δαυιδ Μπαλάσα τον Μιχάλη κ Ελένη Κεφαλιανού που με στηρίζουν στην αγωνιστική μου πορεία κ μου γκρινιάζουν συνέχεια για το καλύτερο!!
> Ευχαριστώ τον προέδρο της ομοσπονδίας μου που πίστεψε σε μένα απο την αρχή, τον Νικο Σιγάλα που τον αγαπάω παρα πολύ, τον μεγάλο κ σκληρό κριτή Κύριο Μπουζιάνα μου τόνωσε ακόμη περισσότερο το ηθικό!!
> 
> Ευχαριστώ ολα τα παιδιά του φόρουμ για τα ωραία πόστ!!
> 
> ...


Το οτι είσαι το αστέρι του φόρουμ δεν είναι τυχαίο!!!!Εκτός απο κορυφαία αθλητρια είσαι και το καλύτερο παιδί!!!
Αθλήτρια που με το πείσμα και την πειθαρχία σου στην προπόνηση και την διατροφή αποτελείς πρότυπο, γιατι στην προπόνηση τα δινεις όλα,εκει είσαι πολύ σκληρή και απαιτητική με τον εαυτό σου,ετσι το αποτέλεσμα του αγώνα είναι αναμενόμενο και προτετελεσμένο.
Το καλύτερο παιδί γιατί είσαι απο τους πιο γλυκους ανθρώπους που έχω γνωρίσει,η καρδιά σου χωράει όλο τον κόσμο,η ψυχή της παρέας και γεναιόδωρη στα συναισθήματα σου,είσαι πάντα με το χαμόγελο και μεταδίδεις θετική ενέργεια στους ανθρώπους γύρω σου.Μανα,γυναίκα,αθλήτρια,επιτυχημένη στην δουλεία σου και στις κοινωνικές σχέσεις σου,ο τελειος συνδιασμος που αποτελει παράδειγμα για κάθε γυναίκα!
Σου εύχομαι ακόμα περισσοτερες επιτυχίες σε όλους του τομείς στην ζωή σου γιατί το αξίζεις!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

πραγματικά σε φοβερή φορμα η Κωνσταντίνα, συμφωνώ απόλυτα με  Μαρία  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Tassos

Καλησπερα σε ολους και απο εμενα, οντως ο αγωνας ηταν καταπληκτικος (ασ μην αφησουμε καποιους που προσπαθησαν να χαλασουν τη βραδια να αμαυρωσουν τη διωργανωση) συγχαρητηρια σε ολους τους αθλητες για την εντυπωσιακη τους παρουσια!!!
Παιδια του φορουμ ηταν μεγαλη μου χαρα που τα ειπαμε και απο κοντα ειστε ολοι υπεροχοι, ελπιζω συντομα να σας ξαναδω!!!!
Ενα συγνωμη σε ολα τα παιδια που δεν προλαβα να χαιρετησω φευγοντας αλλα μου ετυχε κατι και επρεπε να φυγω εκτακτα. Πανο και Ηλια σας ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες θα τις κανω συντομα πραξη.... :08. Toast:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Annie

> Ξερει κανεις με ποιο κομματι ποζαρε η Ελενα Καββα? BTW Πολυ μυικοτητα αυτο το κοριτσι ...


το κομμάτι είναι το undead......η Έλενα είναι σε απίστευτη κατάσταση για offseason αθλήτρια...το δικό της offseason είναι για άλλες η αγωνιστική τους φόρμα...ελπίζω να παίξει σύντομα σε επαγγελματικό αγώνα όπως της αξίζει και να παρακάμψει τα διάφορα εμπόδια.....

----------


## NASSER

Kατηγορια Master. 1ος Σαρακινης 2ος Καγκελαρης και 3ος Ζωης!

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Σιγαλακο μου συγνωμη αν σε κουρασα λιγο παραπανω αλλα τουλαχιστον το χαρηκαμε και οι 2 στο τελος.Ξερεις εσυ ποσο ταλαιπωρηθηκα φετος. :01. Sad: Θελω να σε ευχαριστησω  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  προσωπικα για ολα αυτα που εχουμε περασει και θα συνεχισουμε να περναμε μεσα και εξω απο το γυμναστηριο,γιατι εσυ ησουν αυτος που μου περασες το μικροβιο του Β.Β και εφτασα εκει που εφτασα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Σουπερ μαστερ!

----------


## Muscleboss

nasser πολυ ωραίες φώτος... πολυ ψηλό επίπεδο στους μαστερς, με έναν Ζωη που ειχαμε καιρο να δουμε στη σκηνη και μας θυμισε παλιούς αγώνες.

να κάνω και μια αναφορά στον ακούραστο Super Master και συμπατριώτη μου Θανάση Κετούγια. πήγαινα δημοτικό ακόμα όταν έβλεπα απο κοντα τον εντυπωσιακό Θανάση που εφερε το Bodybuilding στην περιοχη του Αγρινιου, και ακόμα κρατιέται σε φοβερή φόρμα. διατηρούσε απο τότε ένα μικρό και σκληροπηρυνικό γυμναστήριο ...και από ότι μου έχουν πει οι παλιότεροι, αν δεν έκανες σκληρή προπόνηση σε έδιωχνε... :05. Lift Heavy: 

ΜΒ

----------


## the_big_litho

Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στα παιδια του φορουμ που καλυψαν το γεγονος με πολυ καλες φωτογραφιες...
Επισης νιωθω τυχερος που συναντησα 2 αστερες του ελληνικου bb, Μιχαλη Κεφαλιανο και Μανωλη Καραμανλακη αλλα επισης και τους Σπυρο Μπουρναζο και Βασιλη Μπουζιανα την ιστορια του ελληνικου bb...

----------


## Polyneikos

> Παιδια και απο εμενα ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια ηταν τιμη μας που στηριξατε τον αγωνα μας και ελπιζω να συνεχιζετε να μας στηριζετε θελω να σταθω σε μερικα πραγματα που πραγματικα με συκγκίνησαν: 1) στην αγαπη που πραγματικα εχετε για το αθλημα που πολλοι απο εσας δεν εχετε κατεβει ποτε σε αγωνες π.χ ο Κωστας και γνωριζει πολλα περισσοτερα απο ολους εμας αλλα και αλλα παιδια που αγαπατε αυτο που κανετε και πανω απο ολα σεβοσαστε ολους τους παλιους αθλητες , 2) ηταν τιμη μου που ο φιλος μου ο ΗΛΙΑΣ ΤΡΙΑΝΤΑΦΥΛΛΟΥ καθισε μαζι μας στο τραπεζι της επιτροπης μου θυμισε παλιες καλες εποχες και 3) ευχαριστω απο ψυχης τον ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ ΒΙΤΣΑ και τον φιλο μου τον ΚΩΣΤΑ για την τιμη που μου εκαναν με την πλακετα. Οσο για τον φιλο μου τον ΑΚΗ ΒΟΥΛΓΑΡΕΛΗ τι να πω ειλικρινα με κουρασε αλλα με εβγαλε ασπροπροσωπο στο τελος φυσικα δεν εχουμε τελειωσει ακομα, εχουμε και συνεχεια! ΠΟΛΛΑ ΦΙΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΣΕΒΑΣMOΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΟΥ FORUM


 
Νικο η αλληλοεκτίμηση και ο σεβασμος απέναντι στο πρόσωπο σου είναι δεδομενα,όπως και η φιλία μας.Απλά ανταποδίδουμε και εμεις όσο μπορουμε και επιστρέφουμε κατι θετικο στο άθλημα που αγαπαμε και μας έχει δώσει τόσα πολλά όλα αυτα τα χρονια,επίσης η όποια μικρη προσφορά μας είναι μια ελάχιστη ανταπόδοση και ένας φορος τιμης σε όλους τους αθλητες τόσα χρόνια που κανουν τόσες πολλες θυσίες για να είμαστε εμείς από κατω να τους παρακολουθουμε όπως και τους διοργανωτες που βαζουν το χερι στην τσέπη,συν το άγχος συν τα παραπονα για να στηθει ένας αγωνας,με λίγα ευχαριστω....
Απλά για τις πλακετες δεν θα ηθελα να ευχαριστήσεις μονο εμενα  ή τον Πάνο,ήταν μια συνεργασία όλων των παιδιων,του Νασσερ,του Ηλία ,του Φώτη και όλων των υπολοιπων moderators,για τον μόνο που δεν συμφώνησε ο Ηλίας ήταν για τον εαυτό του γιατί πολύ απλά δεν ήξερε τίποτα !!Του το κρατήσαμε έκπληξη !!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## NASSER

Κατηγορια ββ 3 ( η πιο κοντη κατηγορια σε υψος) προκρηματικοι

----------


## Polyneikos

*Να συνεχίσω το ρεπορτάζ του αγωνα με τις φωτογραφίες που όλοι λίγο πολύ περιμένετε, από τον Γενικό Τίτλο...Επικράτησε ο Αντώνης Κονδύλης,σε πολύ καλή φόρμα,δευτερος ο πολύ καλός Σιδηρόπουλος Λευτερης και τρίτος ο Παγκόσμιος Πρωταθλητης ο Στέλιος Μπουντούλης,βγαλμένος από τα παλια..Αυτοί οι αθλητες θα μας εκπροσωπήσουν μαζί με τους υπόλοιπους νικητες κατηγοριων (Κασκανη,Βουλγαρέλης,Σαρακίνης,*
*Μωυσίδης, Καπετάνιος)στο Ευρωπαϊκο Πρωτάθλημα της Wabba στο Βέλγιο ,στις 28.6.2009.*

*Γενικος Τίτλος Wabba Μr Hellas 2009* 


















*Γενικός Νικητης λοιπόν και Μr Hellas 2009, o Αντωνης Κονδύλης !!*

----------


## NASSER

Κατηγορια ββ3 τελικοι

----------


## Μαρία

Πολύ ωραίες φωτο μπράβο και απο μένα,η ομάδα του *bodybuilding.gr* εχει κανει πολύ καλή δουλειά!!!!!

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

.

----------


## Polyneikos

Φίλε Νάσσερ,καταπληκτικες οι φωτογραφίες σου,βαζουν στο κλιμα ακόμα και αυτους που δεν βρέθηκαν στον αγώνα !!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Φοβερη φωτο Κωνσταντινα!!! Ο Boss με ολες τις star του ελληνικου ββ  :02. Shock:

----------


## NASSER

> Φίλε Νάσσερ,καταπληκτικες οι φωτογραφίες σου,βαζουν στο κλιμα ακόμα και αυτους που δεν βρέθηκαν στον αγώνα !!!!


Οτι παρουσιαζω ειναι ομαδικη δουλεια και οχι ατομικη! Polyneikos εσυ το ξερεις καλυτερα απο ολους, πως ακολουθουν φωτο που θα πορωσουν τους αναγνωστες!

Υπομονη και θα τους δουμε ολους με τη σειρα!!!

----------


## crow

BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAVO!!!!!!
ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΟΣ ΑΓΩΝΑΣ,ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΑΓΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΣΟΥΣ ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ Κ ΣΕ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ.
Δυστηχως δεν μπορεσα να κατσω μεχρι το τελος οποτε περιμενω να δω φωτο.
  Μεγαλο BRAVO κ στα κοριτσια κ πραγματικα κριμα που δεν εχουμε στην Ελλαδα περισοτερες αθλητριες οπως μερικα χρονια πριν.
ΚΩΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ, καλη επιτυχια στο πανευρωπαικο αν κ πιστευω δεν τη χρειαζεσε γιατι θα σκισεις.
ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ σε ολα τα παιδια που θα αγωνιστουν στο πανευρωπαικο.
  τελος θελω να ρωτησω: ποια ειναι οι μελαχρινη κοπελα???

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ηλια εχω να πω οτι το inet εχει ανοιξει μυαλα και βλεπω φιλιες που πραγματικα δεν περιμενα να δω μεταξη ομοσπονδιων!!!!
> 
> ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΝΙΣΩ ¨
> ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΔΙΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΕΒΕΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΣΤΑΔΙΑ ΤΟΥ!
> 
> μονο με τετοιες κινησεις αλληλοσεβασμου θα παμε μπροστα BRAVO BRAVO BRAVO!!!


 
εγω πάνω σ αυτό έχω να πώ Χάρη πως το νετ είναι ενα χρήσιμο εργαλείο αν χρησιμοποιείτε σωστα , αλλα αυτες οι φιλίες κρατάν πολλα χρόνια όταν μαζί με τον νίκο συμετείχαμε σε αγωνες και πηγαίναμε μαζί στο εξωτερικό όπως και με πολλα άλλα παιδια δεν λέω χρονολογίες γιατί θα αρχίσετε υπολογισμούς για το πόσο χρονών είμαστε .

και το κυριότερο μας συνδέει η αγάπη μας για το άθλημα και αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει με ομοσπονδίες αν κάποιος είναι καλός άνθρωπος είναι σε όποια ομοσπονδία και να ανήκει .

επίσης πολύ σημαντικό είναι να είναι κάποιος απλός και να είναι ο εαυτός του γιατί αργα η γρήγορα αυτα φαίνονται κατα πόσο είναι αληθινός κάποιος

----------


## Muscleboss

> τελος θελω να ρωτησω: ποια ειναι οι μελαχρινη κοπελα???


Σταυρούλα Γκασιάμη... "άκουσα" οτι θα τη ξαναδούμε στη σκηνή το νοέμβριο... μακάρι... :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Muscleboss

Τώρα βλέπω φωτος απο το γενικό τίτλο καθως δε μπόρεσα να μείνω μέχρι τέλος...

Δυσκολο το έργο των κριτών, πραγματικά... ο όγκος του Κονδύλη αχτυπητος, το καλούπι του σιδηροπουλου εκπληκτικό... 

Θα χει ενδιαφέρον να δούμε τις θέσεις και τη φόρμα τους στο πανευρωπαικό.

ΜΒ

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

.

----------


## chrisberg

> .


ΡΕ κορίτσια ποιός είναι ο τυχερός? ΟΕΟ!!!

----------


## crow

> Σταυρούλα Γκασιάμη... "άκουσα" οτι θα τη ξαναδούμε στη σκηνή το νοέμβριο... μακάρι...
> 
> ΜΒ


Τη ξερω τη Γκασιαμη,ενοουσα τη μελαχρινη κοπελα διπλα στη Μουρατιδου.

----------


## NASSER

κατηγορια ββ 2 προκρηματικοι

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> ΡΕ κορίτσια ποιός είναι ο τυχερός? ΟΕΟ!!!


Hρθες εσυ γκρινιάρη Chrisberg κ δεν βγάλαμε φωτο μαζι σου??? :01. Wink:

----------


## Muscleboss

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος και αν δεν αναφέρθηκε, ο Σιδηρόπουλος έπαιξε και στον αγώνα της Κέρκυρας στις 31, αλλά δεν ήταν τόσο φορμαρισμένος και έχασε από έναν εκπληκτικό κωστελετο. Αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με.





> ΡΕ κορίτσια ποιός είναι ο τυχερός? ΟΕΟ!!!


chrisberg ζηλέυεις έτσι? εγω τους το ειπα οτι τις αγαπάω όλες... τι να κάνω... δε μπορώ αλλιώς... :02. Love: 

 :08. Turtle: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Annie

> .


..και εδώ ναι...ρίξαμε ένα χορό για να γιορτάσουμε την επιτυχία της Κωνσταντίνας...  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Polyneikos

Στη κατηγορία fitness γυναικων είχαμε 3 πολύ καλές συμμετοχές, 3 πανέμορφες και καλογυμνασμενες κοπέλες...Πολύ απλά όμως ,χωρίς να μειωνουμε την προσπαθεια των αλλων κοριτσιων,η Κωνσταντίνα Κασκάνη απλά δεν παιζόταν σε αυτόν τον αγώνα !!Να μην πω περισσότερα γιατί θα λενε ότι κολακευω την Κωνσταντίνα,κατι που δεν έχει αναγκη,ας μιλήσουν οι φωτογραφίες !!Συγχαρητηρια και στην Δημητρα Μουρατίδου αλλά και στην άλλη κοπελια,Νίκη την λέγανε αν θυμαμαι καλά !!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 























*Ευχαριστω Κωνσταντίνα για την φωτογραφία μαζί σου !!!*
*(Εντυπωση μου έκανε που στο τελος της βραδιας της λέω "θα πας για φαγητο;" και μου απανταει χαρακτηριστικα :"'Οχι,παίζω σε 2 εβδομάδες έξω,δεν θέλω να χαλάσω" Αυτό θα πει αφοσίωση !!!*

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> ..και εδώ ναι...ρίξαμε ένα χορό για να γιορτάσουμε την επιτυχία της Κωνσταντίνας... χαχαχαχαχαχαχα


Αχ να ηξερες κορίτσαρε!!! τι ζημιές εκανες στα αγόρια που ηρθαν απο Κόρινθο απο το γυμν, που γυμνάζομαι, ακόμη κ ενας που δεν είχε ποτέ ποτέ καμία γυναίκα ωραία, με σενα τα είδε ολα!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## NASSER

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος και αν δεν αναφέρθηκε, ο Σιδηρόπουλος έπαιξε και στον αγώνα της Κέρκυρας στις 31, αλλά δεν ήταν τόσο φορμαρισμένος και έχασε από έναν εκπληκτικό κωστελετο. Αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με.


Πολυ σωστα θυμασαι! Ο Σιδηροπουλος ειχε παιξει 31/5 και στη Κερκυρα και εχασε απο τον Κωστελετο. Σαυτον τον αγωνα δειχνει πολυ πιο φορμαρισμενος!!

----------


## Annie

> Αχ να ηξερες κορίτσαρε!!! τι ζημιές εκανες στα αγόρια που ηρθαν απο Κόρινθο απο το γυμν, που γυμνάζομαι, ακόμη κ ενας που δεν είχε ποτέ ποτέ καμία γυναίκα ωραία, με σενα τα είδε ολα!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :02. Welcome:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Annie

...

----------


## a.minidis

> Αχ να ηξερες κορίτσαρε!!! τι ζημιές εκανες στα αγόρια που ηρθαν απο Κόρινθο απο το γυμν, που γυμνάζομαι, ακόμη κ ενας που δεν είχε ποτέ ποτέ καμία γυναίκα ωραία, με σενα τα είδε ολα!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Θαθελα να τονισω οτι μετα απο πολλυ καιρο ξανα,βλεπουμαι γυναικες,επιπεδου να συμαιτεχουν σε αγωνες ,δεινοντας αλλη διασταση ,πραγμα πουχε λειψη!!!Κωσταντινα,αν και δεν γνωριζομασται,με ολο το θαρρος εχω να πω,απλα, ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ!!σου ευχωμαι οτι καλητερο,αν και το θεωρο,δεδομενο[με τη  μικρη μου εμπειρια]την Μουρατιδου,ειχα την τυχη, να την δω,στη Κατερινη,πολλη καλη με μεγαλες δυνατοτητες!!!!συγχαρητηρια κοριτσια,και ευχωμαι να γινεται επνευση και για αλλες κοπελες!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

> 


Ένα απο τα σημαντικότερα δίδυμα στην ιστορία του ελληνικού bbing... αν όχι το σημαντικότερο.  :03. Bowdown: 
Έχουν την αγάπη μας μαζί με τις καλύτερες ευχές μας για τη κορυφή. :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Tsounakis

Καλημερα  σε  ολους !
ευχαριστουμε  ολους  οσους  μας τιμησαν με  την  παρουσια  τους  στον πιο  καλο αγωνα  που  εχει  γινει  τα  τελευταια  χρονια !!
Ευχαριστουμε  ολα  τα  παιδια  απο  το Bodybuilding .gr 
Θα  αναφερθω  σε  ολα  και  σε  ολους ..  αφου  γυρισουμε  απο  το  πανευρωπαικο  γιατη τωρα  τρεχω  πανικοβλητος  να  οργανωσω  το  ταξιδι  μας  !
Στο Βελγιο  η  Ελληνικη  αποστολη θα  παει  πολυ καλα !!

Δυο  συντομα  λογεια  για καποιους 

ΒΙΤΣΑΣ = ΚΥΡΙΟΣ
ΚΩΣΤΑΣ = ΑΡΧΟΝΤΑΣ
NASSER = ΔΥΝΑΜΗ
ΚΑΣΚΑΝΗ = ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙΑ
ΕΛΕΝΑ    =  ΝΙΚΕΣ ΕΞΩ 
ΣΙΔΙΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ = ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΟΛΑ
ΚΟΝΔΥΛΗΣ =   ΓΙΓΑΝΤΑΣ
ΒΟΥΛΓΑΡΕΛΗΣ = ΠΛΑΣΤΙΚΟΣ
ΣΑΡΑΚΙΝΗΣ = STATUS
ΜΠΟΥΝΤΟΥΛΗΣ = ΣΤΑΘΕΡΗ ΑΞΙΑ
ΑΝΝΙ = ΘΕΑ
ΜΟΥΣΙΔΗΣ =ΑΣΤΕΡΙ

Για ολους οταν  γυρισουμε  απο  Βελγιο 
ευχαριστω  πολυ 

ΝΙΚΟΣ  ΤΣΟΥΝΑΚΗΣ

----------


## chrisberg

> Hρθες εσυ γκρινιάρη Chrisberg κ δεν βγάλαμε φωτο μαζι σου???


Η φώτο με την παρούσα συντροφιά είναι το μόνο που με στενοχωρεί που
δεν παραβρέθηκα στον αγώνα!!! :01. Wink:

----------


## NASSER

Συνεχεια απο κατηγορια ββ 2 καθως ο ανταγωνισμος και το ενδιαφερον του κοινου ηταν σε ψηλα επιπεδα!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Nασσερ πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες !!Απεικονίζουν άψογα το πολύ υψηλο επίπεδο του αγωνα και των αθλητων ! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Δυστυχως για τον Οσμαν Σαϊντ έπεσε σε έναν πολύ καλό Σιδηρόπουλο και έχασε την 1η θεση για την οποια ήταν φαβορι,η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν επιασε την καλυτερη του φόρμα....
Επίσης το νο 11 που βγηκε τρίτος έχει φοβερό ανω κορμο,Γκάρτα Αλμπαλάν νομίζω το λένε το παιδι,τον θυμαμαι από το περσινο Μρ Οδύσσεια του 2008.....
Επίσης πολύ καλος και το νο15 που βγηκε 4ος,είναι ενας ξανθο παιδι του οποιου το οναμα είναι Θανασης Υφαντόπουλος,ήμασταν καποτε στο ίδιο γυμναστηριο,μεχρι πριν 2 χρόνια κατέβαινε fitness,είχε πάρει και πρωτια στην Wabba,το παιδι καθησε και δούλεψε,ανεβασε μυικότητα ,(από fitness θυμαμαι όλοι λέγανε ότι είχε ποδια για bbing όποιος τον θυμαται ) και στην πρωτη του παρουσια σε bbibg κατηγορία βγηκε 4ος.Θαναση συγχαρητηρια,χαιρετισματα στα παιδια του γυμναστηρίου !!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Δημητρα Μουρατιδου,το ανερχόμενο αστερι στο γυναικείο fitness,μια πολυ ευγενικη κοπέλα,αθλητρια με όλη την σημασια της λέξης,πολυ θετικη σκηνικη παρουσία με ωραια χορογραφία....2η θεση για την Δημητρα στον αγωνα,πάντως πραγματικα εδωσε το δικό της χρώμα στην γυναικεια κατηγορία !! 2η θεση στο Mr Hellas της Ιfbb τον Μαϊο,1η θεση στο Mr Hellas της Nabba τον ίδιο μήνα και 2η θεση σε αυτόν τον αγώνα,δεν είναι και άσχημα !!(Υπενθυμίζω ότι ηταν οι πρωτοι της αγωνες...)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Αννυ Γιόκαλα,guest posing !! Και ξαφνικα ο υδράργυρος εκτοξευτηκε στα ύψη....Έτσι απλα !!*
*(Παρατηρηστε τον Σιγαλα που αναφερει στην εκφώνηση : " Εκει το  πολύ ησυχία κανει,δεν σας  ακούω !! "* 

*Uploader : Polyneikos.*

[YOUTUBE="khNFsiW0dWg"]khNFsiW0dWg[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## KATERINI 144

αυτό είναι  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Και έπεται συνεχεια....Η 3η κοπέλα της κατηγορίας,Νίκη στο όνομα νομίζω,επίθετο δεν θυμαμαι, last but not least που λένε και οι Αγγλοι.Εντυπωσιακή παρουσία , επίσης ωραία χορογραφία...

----------


## crow

Κανα αλλο video δεν θα βαλετε απο τα κοριτσια????

----------


## Muscleboss

^ θα μπουνε και άλλα βίντεο, σιγά σιγά νάντια  :03. Thumb up: 

Polyneikos είσαι για το οσκαρ φωτογραφίας... :03. Bowdown: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Muscleboss

η αγαπημένη μου φωτογραφία της κωνσταντίνας.... μυς+θυληκότητα+λαμψη

----------


## alextg

> *Αννυ Γιόκαλα,guest posing !! Και ξαφνικα ο υδράργυρος εκτοξευτηκε στα ύψη....Έτσι απλα !!*
> *(Παρατηρηστε τον Σιγαλα που αναφερει στην εκφώνηση : " Εκει το  πολύ ησυχία κανει,δεν σας  ακούω !! "*


Εγω εκανα μια προσπαθεια να κανω σαματα , αλλα με συνεπειρε το θεαμα ...

----------


## NASSER

Παρουσιαση του τελικου της κατηγοριας ββ 2 και η εκπληξη του αγωνα!

----------


## Niiick

καλα απιστευτο το γκεστ θεα η γυναικα!

----------


## Annie

> *Αννυ Γιόκαλα,guest posing !! Και ξαφνικα ο υδράργυρος εκτοξευτηκε στα ύψη....Έτσι απλα !!*
> *(Παρατηρηστε τον Σιγαλα που αναφερει στην εκφώνηση : " Εκει το  πολύ ησυχία κανει,δεν σας ακούω !! "* 
> 
> *Uploader : Polyneikos.*
> 
> [YOUTUBE="khNFsiW0dWg"]khNFsiW0dWg[/YOUTUBE]


polyneike σε ευχαριστώ που το πήρες σε βίνετο και για τα σχόλια σου... :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: 
αν κ εγώ είμαι λίγο αυστηρός κριτής του εαυτού μου....

----------


## alextg

> polyneike σε ευχαριστώ που το πήρες σε βίνετο και για τα σχόλια σου...
> αν κ εγώ είμαι λίγο αυστηρή κριτής του εαυτού μου....


Annie , οπως εσυ κριτικαρεις τον εαυτο σου αυστηρα , ετσι και εμεις σε κριτικαρουμε αυστηρα ... Ησουν απλα υπεροχη !

----------


## Annie

> Εγω εκανα μια προσπαθεια να κανω σαματα , αλλα με συνεπειρε το θεαμα ...


η αλήθεια είναι ότι ήθελα να σας ακούω για να μου φύγει το άγχος...αλλά αφού σας άρεσε το προσπερνάω :01. Razz: ...αν και εμένα μου φάνηκε ότι τα κάνω πολύ γρήγορα...next time better.. :01. Wink:

----------


## Annie

..τι να πω...σας υπερευχαριστώ όλους για τα υπέροχα σχόλια σας.... :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## NASSER

Κατηγορια ββ 1

----------


## NASSER

κατηγορια ββ 1 συνεχεια...





*Και ο μεγαλος νικητης... Κονδυλης Αντωνης!!!*

----------


## stelios30

> polyneike σε ευχαριστώ που το πήρες σε βίνετο και για τα σχόλια σου...
> αν κ εγώ είμαι λίγο αυστηρή κριτής του εαυτού μου....


Πολυ ωραια παρυσιαση και ενεργητικη μου φενεται οι γυναικες στο θεμα ποζαρισμα ειναι πολυ πιο καλες συγχαρητηρια ανυ

----------


## NASSER

Ενα απο τα πιο λαμπερα προσωπα της διοργανωσης και το πιο αγαπητο προσωπο της παρεας bodybuilding.gr !!!

Κασκανη Κωνσταντινα!!! Ευχες για καλη επιτυχια στη συνεχεια των κόπων σου!!!

----------


## kostas82

Πρέπει να ήταν φοβερή διοργάνωση!!!Κριμα που δεν μπορεσα να είμαι εκεί...Στους άνδρες βλέπω πολλές και καλές συμμετοχές!!!
     Στις γυναίκες επιτρέψτε μου να ξεχωρίσω μονον την Καββά ως αθλήτρια,αδυναμίες είναι αυτές...
Μπράβο σε όλες πάντως!!!
Ο Κονδύλης ΓΙΓΑΝΤΑΣ!!!άλλά και ο Σιδηρόπουλος άγαλμα και κατακομμένος...
   ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΝΕΥΡΩΠΑΙΚΟ!!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και εγω θέλω να ευχηθώ για μια ακόμη φορα καλή επιτυχία στις κοπέλες για την αγωνιστική τους συνέχεια όλες ήταν καταπληκτικες χωρίς υπερβολές η κωσταντίνα πραγματικα είχε τον αέρα στην σκηνή σε όλα ποζάρισμα έκφραση αυτοπεποίθηση και σε όλη την διάρκεια της προετοιμασίας της δεν σου έδινε την εντύπωση οτι βρίσκετε σε δίαιτα είχε τρομερή ενέργεια και διάθεση και μάλον θα έπρεπε να μας πεί το φάρμακο η το ελιξήριο καλύτερα γι αυτή την ψυχολογία .

από καρδιάς της εύχομε καλή επιτυχία στο παγκόσμιο και απλα να τους τρελάνει όλους γιατί τόχει το άτιμο.

η δήμητρα η μουρατίδου απο αγώνα σε αγωνα βελτιώνετε σε εμπειρία περισσότερο γιατί σωματικα είναι άψογη για την κατηγορία που αγωνίζετε και το ποζάρισμα της καταπληκτικό και της εύχομε καλή επιτυχία στο γιούνιβερς .
είναι χαρα μας να έχουμε στο χώρο τέτοιες καταπληκτικές αθλήτριες

η τρίτη κοπέλα της παρέας πολύ όμορφη παρουσία αν και πρωτοεμφανιζόμενη αλλα το σώμα της έτσι όπως είναι πραγματικα ταιριάζει σε κατηγορία απλού φίτνες και έχει πολλες πιθανότητες για διάκρηση απλα σε αυτες τις κατηγορίες της παραδοσιακές πιστεύω αδικείτε γιατί κρίνετε και μυικότητα με γράμωση 

το θετικό είναι πως όλες οι ελληνίδες αθλήτριές μας έχουν υψηλό επίπεδο αλλα παρ όλα αυτα κραταν και την θυληκότητα και ομορφιά τους .

ένα παραδειγμα και η ελενα αλλα και η σταυρούλα η γκασιάμη ιδιαίτερα που αν και όφ σιζον  μας γύρισαν τον διακόπτη ον και όλα αυτα ενισχύονται όταν γνωρίσεις καλύτερα κάποια άτομα όπως πχ την γκασιάμη που είναι και καλό παιδι και ευχάριστο στην παρέα.

απο τους καινούριους μου άρεσε στην ψηλή και ο στρατος ο βερβενιώτης που είχε κερδίσει στην πάρο την ψηλή κατηγορια έχει πολύ καλό καλούπι με πολλες δυνατότητες και αν το πρωί είχε την φόρμα που είχε το βράδυ είμαι σίγουρος θα πήγαινε καλύτερα 

ο άκης ο βουλγαρέλης δίκαια έχει τον τίτλο μρ κομάτιας αλλα το κυριότερο πολύ καλό παιδί αλλα κι αυτό δεν είναι τυχαίο όταν έχεις δάσκαλο εναν άνθρωπο σαν τον νίκο τον σιγάλα :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Οκ Kosta82 θα μεταβιβασουμε στη Καββα τον θαυμασμο σου να σε προσεξει, εφοσον της εχεις και αδυναμια... 

Οποιος δεν ηταν εκει σιγουρα εχασε τον καλυτερο αγωνα της χρονιας και μεχρι τωρα της δεκαετιας για τα ελληνικα δεδομενα. 

Οι νικητες των κατηγοριων συνεχιζουν τις προσπαθιες τους για μια καλη παρουσια και στο εξωτερικο. Τους ευχομαστε απο καρδιας να πετυχουν το καλυτερο. Στοχος του καθε αθλητη ειναι να ξεπερασει τον εαυτο του!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ..Ηλία θα σε σκοτώσωωωω.......χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα


 
τι να κάνω ο χριστιανός την αλήθεια λέω έπρεπε να πάρουμε τα υπογλώσια αλλα δεν είμασταν προετοιμασμένοι και στο τσακ γλύτωσα το έμφραγμα ειδικα πρός την αρχή και τέλος του χορευτικού οπότε δεν θα χρειαζόταν να το κάνεις δηλαδή να με σκοτώσεις :08. Rifle:  :08. Two Guns: χαχαχαχαχα!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

> polyneike σε ευχαριστώ που το πήρες σε βίνετο και για τα σχόλια σου...
> αν κ εγώ είμαι λίγο αυστηρή κριτής του εαυτού μου....


Αννυ πραγματικα δεν ξερω πως είχες στησει την χορογραφια σου και πως σου βγηκε με τα δικα σου στανταρ,εμεις είδαμε ότι βγηκε κατι πολύ δροσερο και θηλυκο,λίγο όπως μου είπες και εσυ στην κωλοτουμπα δεν υπολογισες την αποσταση του τοίχου από πίσω σου για να ολοκληρωθει αλλά αυτα συμβαινουν,ειδικα όταν ο χωρός δεν ειναι οικείος.Παντως η αυστηρη αυτοκριτικη που λες ότι έχεις για τον εαυτό σου είναι οδηγός βελτιωσης,εμας μας αρεσεις πολύ παντως !!!Περιμενουμε την επομενη σου αγωνιστικη παρουσια ..Keep fit ! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Annie

> Αννυ πραγματικα δεν ξερω πως είχες στησει την χορογραφια σου και πως σου βγηκε με τα δικα σου στανταρ,εμεις είδαμε ότι βγηκε κατι πολύ δροσερο και θηλυκο,λίγο όπως μου είπες και εσυ στην κωλοτουμπα δεν υπολογισες την αποσταση του τοίχου από πίσω σου για να ολοκληρωθει αλλά αυτα συμβαινουν,ειδικα όταν ο χωρός δεν ειναι οικείος.Παντως η αυστηρη αυτοκριτικη που λες ότι έχεις για τον εαυτό σου είναι οδηγός βελτιωσης,εμας μας αρεσεις πολύ παντως !!!Περιμενουμε την επομενη σου αγωνιστικη παρουσια ..Keep fit !


αχ τι γλυκα πλάσματα που είστε.. :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
χάρηκα πολυ που σας άρεσε...η ρουτίνα ετοιμάστηκε την τελευταία εβδομάδα...σωματικά επίσης προετοιμασία λίγων ημερών...εννοειται ότι θέλω και εγώ να επιστρέψω αγωνιστικά με ολοκληρωμένη προετοιμασία σε όλους τους τομείς...θα είσαι εκεί polyneike να πάρεις βίντεο??? :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Σταντααρρρρ!!  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Annie

> Σταντααρρρρ!!


 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Muscleboss

θα θελα να κανω μια αναφορά στην ψηλή bodybuilding που ειχε πολυ καλό επίπεδο... οι 3 πρώτοι αθλητές είχαν ο καθένας τα δυνατά του σημεία και ο 2ος και 3ος αθλητής σε άλλο αγώνα θα είχαν την πρωτιά σίγουρη...το δέρμα στα πόδια του κατσένη (1ος απο δεξιά στην παρακάτω φωτο) ήταν σα τσιγαρόχαρτο...




> 


άκουσα οτι ο παναγιώτης σιώτης, που βρέθηκε στον αγώνα σαν κριτής (2ος απο αριστερά στην πιο κάτω φωτο), θα ετοιμαστει για του χρόνου και περιμένουμε πως και πως να τον δούμε στη σκηνή... :05. Biceps: 




>

----------


## Muscleboss

> Επίσης πολύ καλος και το νο15 που βγηκε 4ος,είναι ενας ξανθο παιδι του οποιου το οναμα είναι Θανασης Υφαντόπουλος,ήμασταν καποτε στο ίδιο γυμναστηριο,μεχρι πριν 2 χρόνια κατέβαινε fitness,είχε πάρει και πρωτια στην Wabba,το παιδι καθησε και δούλεψε,ανεβασε μυικότητα ,(από fitness θυμαμαι όλοι λέγανε ότι είχε ποδια για bbing όποιος τον θυμαται ) και στην πρωτη του παρουσια σε bbibg κατηγορία βγηκε 4ος.Θαναση συγχαρητηρια,χαιρετισματα στα παιδια του γυμναστηρίου !!!


και έλεγα που τον έχω ξαναδεί... σοβαρή διαφορά σε μάζα...ανεβηκε κατηγορια και σταθηκε πολυ καλά.. μπράβο του

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Παρτε και λίγο από Καββα τώρα !!!

*Cameraman:Rambo (μεγάλο ταλέντο!!)*
*Uploader : Polyneikos*

[YOUTUBE="8Oida-5Uz3A"]8Oida-5Uz3A[/YOUTUBE]


Y.Γ. Επεται συνεχεια και με τα βιντεο των αλλων κοριτσιων αλλα υπομονη ...Σιγα σιγα !!

----------


## Polyneikos

> άκουσα οτι ο παναγιώτης σιώτης, που βρέθηκε στον αγώνα σαν κριτής (2ος απο αριστερά στην πιο κάτω φωτο), θα ετοιμαστει για του χρόνου και περιμένουμε πως και πως να τον δούμε στη σκηνή...


Πανο ισχύει,μου το είπε και σε μενα ότι του χρόνου θα παιξει  και θα ετοιμαστει,οπότε καταλαβαινετε τι έχει να γίνει,,Από τους ποιοτικότερους αθλητες .... :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ένα σχόλιο σχετικά με τη διοργάνωση... σε γενικές γραμμές ήταν όλα καλά... πολλοί αθλητές ήταν δεν έχει νόημα να παραπονιόμαστε για τη διάρκεια του αγώνα... ας είχε κάθε αγώνας 75 αθηλτές και ας τέλειωνε 1 η ώρα το βράδυ...

Εξάλλου οι άνθωποι αναγκάστηκαν να αφήσουν μόνο τους 6 πρώτους της κάθε κατηγορίας να κάνουν ατομικό ποζάρισδμα και για μένα καλά έκαναν... αλλιώς θα τελειώνε ο αγώνας 3 το πρωί...

Νομίζω οτι η σημαντικότερη έλλειψη, ήταν το θέμα του κλιματισμού... πολύς κόσμος έφυγε νωρίτερα γιατί η θερμοκρασιά είχε ανέβει πολύ... (σε αυτο βοηθησαν και τα γυναικεια χορευτικα :01. Wink: ).





> Παρτε και λίγο από Καββα τώρα !!!
> 
> *Cameraman:Rambo (μεγάλο ταλέντο!!)*
> *Uploader : Polyneikos*
> 
> [YOUTUBE="8Oida-5Uz3A"]8Oida-5Uz3A[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Y.Γ. Επεται συνεχεια και με τα βιντεο των αλλων κοριτσιων αλλα υπομονη ...Σιγα σιγα !!


δεν έχω φορέσει ποτέ μπότες με τακούνι (αυτο μας έλλειπε)... αλλά μόνο που το βλέπω νομίζω οτι είναι πολύ δυσκολο το χορευτικό με αυτεες τις μπότες στα πόδια...

ΜΒ

----------


## thegravijia

> Πανο ισχύει,μου το είπε και σε μενα ότι του χρόνου θα παιξει και θα ετοιμαστει,οπότε καταλαβαινετε τι έχει να γίνει,,Από τους ποιοτικότερους αθλητες ....


ρε παιδες ειστε σιγουροι ? 
μαλλον θελει να το  κυνηγησει και για εκτος οπως πριν 4 χρονια... :03. Thumb up: 
θα τον ρωτησω και εγω σε κανα μηνα που θα τον δω για στανταρ...

----------


## Annie

> Πανο ισχύει,μου το είπε και σε μενα ότι του χρόνου θα παιξει και θα ετοιμαστει,οπότε καταλαβαινετε τι έχει να γίνει,,Από τους ποιοτικότερους αθλητες ....


ο Σιώτης είναι κορυφή...όταν κατέβηκα στο παγκόσμιο της Nabba 2007 κατέβαζε ένα αθλητή του και βγήκαμε μερικές φώτος..απίστευτος  :02. Shock: και να σκεφτεί κανείς ότι ήταν offseason....θα γίνει πανικός :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ένα σχόλιο σχετικά με τη διοργάνωση... σε γενικές γραμμές ήταν όλα καλά... πολλοί αθλητές ήταν δεν έχει νόημα να παραπονιόμαστε για τη διάρκεια του αγώνα... ας είχε κάθε αγώνας 75 αθηλτές και ας τέλειωνε 1 η ώρα το βράδυ...
> 
> Εξάλλου οι άνθωποι αναγκάστηκαν να αφήσουν μόνο τους 6 πρώτους της κάθε κατηγορίας να κάνουν ατομικό ποζάρισδμα και για μένα καλά έκαναν... αλλιώς θα τελειώνε ο αγώνας 3 το πρωί...
> 
> Νομίζω οτι η σημαντικότερη έλλειψη, ήταν το θέμα του κλιματισμού... πολύς κόσμος έφυγε νωρίτερα γιατί η θερμοκρασιά είχε ανέβει πολύ... (σε αυτο βοηθησαν και τα γυναικεια χορευτικα).
> 
> 
> ΜΒ


Παναγιώτη ετυχε να είμαι κοντα στην ζυγιση καποια στιγμη και εκει που καναν τις αιτησεις οι αθλητες,υποτίθεται η προσελευση ηταν 9 η ωρα και κατέφθαναν αθλητες μεχρι και τις 10 και !!Τωρα τι να τους λέγανε οι υπευθυνοι;Φυγετε;
Όπως είπες και εσυ πολύ σωστα καλύτερα να είναι 75 αθλητες και ας τελειωνουν αργα οι αγωνες..Αυτο που θα ηθελα να θίξω εγω είναι ότι το Novotel με αυτους τους ρυθμους που εξελίσσεται το άθλημα μαλλον κρίνεται μικρο για την Wabba,όλες οι θεσεις ήταν πιασμένες και επίσης πολύ κόσμος ήταν εξω ή πηγαινοερχόταν,δεν ξερω αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα αλλαγης αίθουσας μεγαλύτερης..
Ο εξαερισμος σίγουρα ήταν ένα θεμα....Πολύ ζεστη εκει κατω,ηταν και 14 Ιουνιου με μεγαλες θερμοκρασιες...Πιστευω οτι υπευθυνοι έχουν την όρεξη να λαβουν υπόψην τους καποια καλοπροαίρετα σχόλια έτσι ώστε να είναι ακομα καλύτερα την επόμενη φορα !!

----------


## alextg

> Παναγιώτη ετυχε να είμαι κοντα στην ζυγιση καποια στιγμη και εκει που καναν τις αιτησεις οι αθλητες,υποτίθεται η προσελευση ηταν 9 η ωρα και κατέφθαναν αθλητες μεχρι και τις 10 και !!Τωρα τι να τους λέγανε οι υπευθυνοι;Φυγετε;
> Όπως είπες και εσυ πολύ σωστα καλύτερα να είναι 75 αθλητες και ας τελειωνουν αργα οι αγωνες..Αυτο που θα ηθελα να θίξω εγω είναι ότι το Novotel με αυτους τους ρυθμους που εξελίσσεται το άθλημα μαλλον κρίνεται μικρο για την Wabba,όλες οι θεσεις ήταν πιασμένες και επίσης πολύ κόσμος ήταν εξω ή πηγαινοερχόταν,δεν ξερω αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα αλλαγης αίθουσας μεγαλύτερης..
> Ο εξαερισμος σίγουρα ήταν ένα θεμα....Πολύ ζεστη εκει κατω,ηταν και 14 Ιουνιου με μεγαλες θερμοκρασιες...Πιστευω οτι υπευθυνοι έχουν την όρεξη να λαβουν υπόψην τους καποια καλοπροαίρετα σχόλια έτσι ώστε να είναι ακομα καλύτερα την επόμενη φορα !!


Οντως η ζεστη ηταν μεγαλη και αν δεν εβγενες εξω ωρες ωρτες , δεν παλευοταν με τπτ ... και εσεις εισασταν ολη την ωρα μπροστα , θα την ακουσατε καλα ... κατα τις 11-12 πριν φυγω , ειδα οτι ειχαν ανοιξει και την πορτα διπλα στη σκηνη να μπαινει αερας ...

----------


## Exci

> [YOUTUBE="8Oida-5Uz3A"]8Oida-5Uz3A[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## pepeismenos karga

> Ωραια διοργανωση με μεγαλη επιτυχια...Περασαμε ολοι πολυ καλα,κ το επιπεδο των αθλητων εχει ανεβει..Πως θα ακολουθησουμε εμεις οι υπολοιποι??????Δεν τους πιανουμε με τπτ!!


θα συμφωνησω οτι το επιπεδο ηταν πολυ ανεβασμο και εγινε ενας πολυ ανταγωνιστικος ςγωνας σε ολες τις κατηγοριες...πραγματικα σκληρη μαχη και πολλα κριθηκαν σε λεπτομερειες  και εκει κσεχωριζει στουσ καλους ο καλυτερους...αλλα gym mind  αυτο που λες για το οτι εχουν ξεφυγει και πως τουσ πιανουμε???μην εισαι απαισιοδοξος στη ζωη σου....και μην ανχωνεσαι...κανεις δεν εφτασε σε μια μερα εκει που εφτασε ολοι εχουν φτυσει αιμα για να βγουν πρωτοι δεν ειναι απλα τ απραγματα εχουν κανει θυσιες....αλλα ο καθενας αν εχει πιστη θεληση και ονειρα μπορει κατα την αποψη να τα καταφερει....με σκληρη δουλεια ολα γινονται μονο να υπαρχει θεληση και οχι δεν μπορω...ολοι μπορουνε...ολοι εχουν 2 χερια,2 ποδια και ενα κεφαλι αυτο δεν αλλαζει απλα παντα υπαρχει καπιος που μπορει καλυτερα απο εσενα αυτο οντως ισχυει...σορρυ για το οφφ τοπικ...παντως συνεχιζω να λεω οτι ο αγωνας ηταν πολυ καλη εμπειρεια...

----------


## Annie

> Παρτε και λίγο από Καββα τώρα !!!
> 
> *Cameraman:Rambo (μεγάλο ταλέντο!!)*
> *Uploader : Polyneikos*
> 
> [YOUTUBE="8Oida-5Uz3A"]8Oida-5Uz3A[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Y.Γ. Επεται συνεχεια και με τα βιντεο των αλλων κοριτσιων αλλα υπομονη ...Σιγα σιγα !!


 
όταν είδα την έλενα σε πρόβα πρώτη φορά απλά με είχε συνεπάρει..είχα μείνει με ανοιχτό το στόμα :02. Shock:

----------


## Muscleboss

Στον αγώνα παραβρέθηκαν και πολλοί αθλητές παλιότεροι και πιο πρόσφατοι που δεν αγωνιστηκαν, αλλά παρακολούθησαν τον αγώνα...

Κάποιοι ήδη αναφέρθηκαν και αν αρχισω να λέω θα ξεχάσω πολλούς... μέσα σε αυτούς που μίλησα ήταν η Νόρα Κόλλια που απο το λίγο που μιλήσαμε είναι ανοιχτός και ευδιάθετος άνθρωπος και ο φίλος Μάρεκ Κότιλακ που ο άνθρωπος ήταν στεγνός και μεσα στη φλέβα όπως πάντα και ετοιμάζεται για τους αγώνες του νοεμβρίου (Μάρεκ ελπίζω να μην είναι μυστικό :01. Mr. Green: ).

ΜΒ

----------


## KATERINI 144

μεταφέρθηκαν καποια μηνύματα γιατι απο την εμφάνιση των κοριτσαρων  :02. Shock:  ξεφύγαμε, συνεχιζουμε εδω 


συνάντηση 14 ιουνιου αθηνα

----------


## nicolaos_m

Οι αγώνες ήταν οι καλύτεροι των τελευταίων χρόνων... αλλά... πότε θα καταλάβουν μερικοί οτι είναι α-γ-ώ-ν-ε-ς και δεν πρέπει να καπνίζουν μέσα στην αίθουσα? Ιδίως όσοι ήταν αθλητές...

----------


## NiKoS Hulk

εγω χαρικα που στους αγωνες ειδα ολα τα παιδια του φορουμ εστο και αν δν τους μιλησα χαρηκα επισης παρα πολυ που γνωρισα τον μιχαλη κεφαλιανο!  :03. Bowdown: που με ενθαρινε παρα πολυ!αλλα ποιο πολι που επισα να κατεβει το φιλαρακι μ ο βαγγελης σιριγος στιν κατηγορια φιτνεςς στιν 4η θεση ..και το παιδι ηρθε πραγματικα απο τιν καφετερια χορις προπονιτη μονος τ διατροφη πραγματικα βραβο τ! βουλγαρελη κοματια φιλε! καλη επιτιχια στο ευρωπαικο :03. Clap:  :05. Biceps:

----------


## panos1050

> polyneike σε ευχαριστώ που το πήρες σε βίνετο και για τα σχόλια σου...
> αν κ εγώ είμαι λίγο αυστηρός κριτής του εαυτού μου....


τι αυστηρος κριτης 
εισαι απλα  θεα

----------


## panos1050

> θα θελα να κανω μια αναφορά στην ψηλή bodybuilding που ειχε πολυ καλό επίπεδο... οι 3 πρώτοι αθλητές είχαν ο καθένας τα δυνατά του σημεία και ο 2ος και 3ος αθλητής σε άλλο αγώνα θα είχαν την πρωτιά σίγουρη...το δέρμα στα πόδια του κατσένη (1ος απο δεξιά στην παρακάτω φωτο) ήταν σα τσιγαρόχαρτο...


 τελικα η γραμμωση δεν επαιξε και πολυ ρολο για τους κριτες
δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πια ειναι ακριβως τα κριτιρια τους

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> τελικα η γραμμωση δεν επαιξε και πολυ ρολο για τους κριτες
> δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πια ειναι ακριβως τα κριτιρια τους


θα απαντήσω εγω στο ερώτημα σου , το ότι βγήκε κάποιος 1ος η 2ος δεν σημαίνει πάντα οτι είναι παμψηφή γι αυτό υπάρχουν και πολλοί κριτες με την δική του αιτιολογία ο καθενας , αλλιώς θα ήταν μόνο ένας .

στην προκειμένη περίπτωση όλοι ήταν πολλοί καλοί και όλοι πολύ κοντα , άρα όταν ό ένας  διαθέτει γράμμωση πχ και ο άλλος συμμετρία και μάζα αλλα με γράμωση όμως αλλά οχι υπερβολικη μπορεί να κερδίσει σε σημεία πχ κοιτάμε ποιός συγκεντρώνει τα περισότερα και λογικό είναι τους δικούς μας να τους θέλουμε πρώτους , εγω τα πέρασα πάντα αυτοί που ήταν φίλοι με έβλεπαν πρώτο, αλλα εγω ήξερα πότε είμαι έτοιμος.

και όταν έχουμε πολλους καλούς αθλητες δυστηχώς ΄πρέπει να βγεί κατάταξη και είναι πολύ δύσκολο και ψυχοφθόρο και το τονίζω πολλοί κριτες μπορεί και να έχουν την ίδια άποψη με το κοινό αλλα ισοβαθμία δεν γίνετε και αναγκαστικά θα βγεί καταταξη αλλα δυστυχώς δεν γίνετε να υπάρχει τίτλος πόσο κοντα είναι ο ένας με τον άλλο αθλητή .

----------


## Polyneikos

*Και τωρα μερικες backstage φωτογραφίες απο καλους φίλους ,όλες μια και μια !!!*

*Κωνσταντίνα Κασκάνη -Νίκος Σιγαλας*

**

*Κωνσταντίνα Κασκάνη -Νίκος Σιγαλας και εγω !*



*Μικρος στα μεγάλα μεγέθη !!!*



*Ηλίας Τριανταφύλλου (Respect !!)* 



*Κασκανη εσυ σουπερσταρ !!!*




*Η ωραιοτερη προσωπικη μου στιγμη,η απονομη της πλακετας στον πολύ καλό μου φίλο Σιγαλα !! Τιμη μου Νικο που πατησα αγωνιστικη σκηνη δίπλα σου !!*




*Ακης Βουλγαρελης,μετα την νίκη του !!*



*Big Kεφαλιανος !!!*



*Ο ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗΣ ΑΕΙΘΑΛΗΣ ΜΠΑΜΠΗΣ ΣΑΡΑΚΙΝΗΣ,το αγωνιστικό πρότυπο του Ραμπο !!!*

----------


## NASSER

Πολυ ωραιες οι φωτο Polyneikos. 
Ευκολα μπορει να καταλαβει ο καθε αναγνωστης πως το κλημα ηταν καθαρα γιορταστικο, παντου χαμογελα και συγκινηση για την ανταμωση των φιλων.

Θα πρεπει να επισημανουμε πως οταν υπαρχει αθλητικη παιδεια και ωριμότητα απο τους αθλητες και απο τους εμπειρους θεατες, δεν χριαζεται να κρινουμε αν το εργο της κριτικής επιτροπης, ηταν ή δεν ηταν σωστο. Η κριτική επιτροπη αποτελουταν απο ιστορικα προσωπα του ελληνικου ββ και σαν μοναδες ο καθενας φερουν τον σεβασμο ολων. Επομενως και το ομαδικο τους εργο δεν θα μπορουσε να ειναι λανθασμενο.

Του χρονου να ειμαστε καλα να ζησουμε παλι τοσο καλο αγωνα και ακομα καλυτερο. Επισης, για φετος τουλαχιστον, ανατραπηκε η ιστορια της δεκαετιας και ζησαμε στιγμες που τιμησαν το αθλημα.

----------


## KATERINI 144

πραγματικά και οι δυο αγώνες κατερινη 31 και αθηνα 14 ειχαν τρομερή επιτυχία, καπου ειχα πει πως το bbing θα εχει πάλι άνοδο και επιβεβαιώνεται απο αυτούς τους δυο αγώνες, του χρόνου ακόμη καλύτερα  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία fitness,με εναν Άκη Βουλγαρελη πραγματικα κομματια,δεν παιζόταν πραγματικα !!!*













*Η ωρα της απονομης του Άκη,αριστερα του ο αθλητης που βγηκε δευτερος.*

----------


## alextg

Ο Ακης ηταν ΦΕΤΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΣ !!!!

----------


## RAMBO

οντοσ ο ακησ ηταν κομματια!!!εκτοσ συναγωνισμου αξιοσ νικητησ με μεγαλη διαφορα :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Daytime Dreamer

Μερικες photo απο τις γυναικες. Δεν ειχα και την καλυτερη γωνια θεασης ουτε ειχα φερει την SLR μαζι μου

----------


## Muscleboss

Daytime Dreamer... έγραψες... :03. Clap: 
Ευχαριστούμε!

ΜΒ

----------


## KATERINI 144

οι γυναίκες κανανε μεγαλες ζημίες, ηταν ολες μια και μια  :03. Thumb up: 

(είχαμε και λιποθυμίες αλλα βοηθήσανε τα μπουκαλάκια με το νερό, δε κανει να πω σε ποιο χωρευτικο συγκεκριμενα αλλα οι περισσοτεροι θα ξερουν, γιασου αλεξgti  :01. Mr. Green: )

----------


## MadeBySteel

> 



Πολυ ωραιες οι γυναικες μας
Μπραβο!!!
Κριμα που δεν μπορεσα να ερθω 
BOSS συχωρεσε με  :01. Razz:

----------


## iakovosaek

μπραβο στον ακη αγωνιζομουν και εγω σε αυτη την κατηγορια πραγματικα ηταν δικαια νικιτης, αξηζουν ομως πολλα συνχαρητηρια σε ολα τα παιδια τις κατηγοριας καθως το επιπεδο ηταν πραγματικα πολυ ανεβασμενο, και ο ανταγωνισμος μεγαλος, οσοι ηταν εκει καταλαβαινουν τι ενοω.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μερικες φωτό και από μενα από την fitness κατηγορία....*
*Εκει  ξεχώρισαν 2 αθλητες , ο Άκης Βουλγαρελης και ο Ζαρκαδούλας Δήμος, αθλητης του Μακη Μαυροδήμου από Αλίατρο..Ο Άκης όμως έπιασε φόρμα που δύσκολα χάνεται η πρωτια...Αξιος και ο Δήμος,πολύ καλός αθλητης,αλλά και ο αθλήτης που πηρε την 3η θεση,με το νο 44,νομίζω λεγεται Δημακόπουλος Παναγιώτης...Γενικα μια πολύ δυνατή κατηγορία με πολλές συμμετοχές...*
*Ένας άλλο μελος του φόρουμ,ο Iakovosaek πήρε την 5η θεση,είναι ο αλλος αθλητης με το κοκκινο μαγιό,πλην του Άκη,σωστα ποετοιμασμενος για το επίπεδο του αγωνα....Ελπίζω να τον ξαναδω,ξερει εκεινος !!!.....Συγχαρητηρια σε όλα τα παιδια,πολύ δυνατη κατηγορία !!* 


\





















*Ζαρκαδούλας Δήμος (2η θεση)*

----------


## iakovosaek

και κατι αλλο η κυρια κασκανη ηταν φοβερη!!! Kωνσταντίνα δεν παιζεσε τετοιο κοματιασμα σε γυναικα δεν ειχα ξαναδει! και εις ανωτερα!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ο "δικός" μας Iakovosaek !!*

----------


## kostas82

> Οκ Kosta82 θα μεταβιβασουμε στη Καββα τον θαυμασμο σου να σε προσεξει, εφοσον της εχεις και αδυναμια... 
> 
> Οποιος δεν ηταν εκει σιγουρα εχασε τον καλυτερο αγωνα της χρονιας και μεχρι τωρα της δεκαετιας για τα ελληνικα δεδομενα. 
> 
> Οι νικητες των κατηγοριων συνεχιζουν τις προσπαθιες τους για μια καλη παρουσια και στο εξωτερικο. Τους ευχομαστε απο καρδιας να πετυχουν το καλυτερο. Στοχος του καθε αθλητη ειναι να ξεπερασει τον εαυτο του!



Eυχαριστώ Nasser,αν είναι να με προσέξει όμως θα πρέπει από τώρα να μπω στην δίαιτα αυστηρά μπας και δεν ρεζιλευτώ!! :01. ROFL:

----------


## kostas82

> *Αννυ Γιόκαλα,guest posing !! Και ξαφνικα ο υδράργυρος εκτοξευτηκε στα ύψη....Έτσι απλα !!*
> *(Παρατηρηστε τον Σιγαλα που αναφερει στην εκφώνηση : " Εκει το  πολύ ησυχία κανει,δεν σας  ακούω !! "* 
> 
> *Uploader : Polyneikos.*
> 
> [YOUTUBE="khNFsiW0dWg"]khNFsiW0dWg[/YOUTUBE]


Αλλος ενας λόγος να μετανιώνω που δεν ήρθα...

----------


## iakovosaek

axaxa ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ!!! thanks polyneikos! oso gia to sxolio tis prohgoumenis selidas.... tha to skefto!!!-)

*Γραφε με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες/ Δεν το ξεχναμε***mod taem****

----------


## Polyneikos

> axaxa ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ!!! thanks polyneikos! oso gia to sxolio tis prohgoumenis selidas.... tha to skefto!!!-)
> 
> *Γραφε με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες/ Δεν το ξεχναμε***mod taem****


Tοτε περιμενω να τα ξαναπούμε από κοντα !!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Και επειδη βλέπω πολλους αναγνωστες να ενδιαφερονται για το γυναικείο fitness, πάρτε και το βίντεο του ποζαρίσματος της Δημητρας Μουρατίδου !!!*

*Το κλασσικο δίδυμο πλέον :*
*Cameraman:Rambo 
Uploader : Polyneikos*

[YOUTUBE="bbEZ6HRuops"]bbEZ6HRuops[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## iakovosaek

ok απο εδω και περα μονο ελληνικα!-)

----------


## Nora Kollia

> Στον αγώνα παραβρέθηκαν και πολλοί αθλητές παλιότεροι και πιο πρόσφατοι που δεν αγωνιστηκαν, αλλά παρακολούθησαν τον αγώνα...
> 
> Κάποιοι ήδη αναφέρθηκαν και αν αρχισω να λέω θα ξεχάσω πολλούς... μέσα σε αυτούς που μίλησα ήταν η Νόρα Κόλλια που απο το λίγο που μιλήσαμε είναι ανοιχτός και ευδιάθετος άνθρωπος και ο φίλος Μάρεκ Κότιλακ που ο άνθρωπος ήταν στεγνός και μεσα στη φλέβα όπως πάντα και ετοιμάζεται για τους αγώνες του νοεμβρίου (Μάρεκ ελπίζω να μην είναι μυστικό).
> 
> ΜΒ


Παναγιώτη χάρηκα που σε γνώρισα κι από κοντά :08. Toast: 
Μου έκανε εντύπωση το πόσο ευγενικά μου μίλησες...ενας πραγματικός gentleman

----------


## abatv

PANAGIOTI DES ...APO TASOLARRY

[YOUTUBE="uTcqWfQa_Dc"]uTcqWfQa_Dc[/YOUTUBE]

***** Eυχαριστουμε για το βιντεο φίλε!!Θα σε παρακαλουσα όμως να γραφεις με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες και μικρα,είναι κανονας του φόρουμ,τα greekenglish είναι κουραστικα.Mods Team. *****

----------


## Exci

> *Και επειδη βλέπω πολλους αναγνωστες να ενδιαφερονται για το γυναικείο fitness, πάρτε και το βίντεο του ποζαρίσματος της Δημητρας Μουρατίδου !!!*
> 
> *Το κλασσικο δίδυμο πλέον :*
> *Cameraman:Rambo 
> Uploader : Polyneikos*
> 
> [YOUTUBE="bbEZ6HRuops"]bbEZ6HRuops[/YOUTUBE]


Αμαααααν  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## flexakis

> Αμαααααν


Τι να πουμε για μια αθλητρια που περνει μερος σε αγωνες πρωτη χρονια,και εχει λαβει τις εξεις διακρισεις:2η ifbb fitness,1η fitness nabba wff,2η fitness wabba,και σε μια βδομαδα θα παιξει στο fitness universe στην Γερμανια.
Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στην προσπαθεια σου,οι περισσοτεροι δεν θα αντεχαν να ειναι σε διαιτα τοσους πολλους μηνες.
Το αθλημα χρειαζεται τετοιες αθλητριες για να παει μπροστα.
Μπραβο Δημητρα.

----------


## dimitra mouratidou

ευχαριστω πολυ..για μενα η προσπαθεια μου και η επιμονη μου με εκαναν να συνεχισω να αγωνιζομαι και καθε φορα με τισ συνβουλες και τισ καθοδιγησεισ ολον οσων με παροτριναν γινομαι και θα σινεχισω για το καλιτερο δυνατο αποτελεσμα.χαρικα ειλικρινα που γνωρισα ολουσ εσασ απο κοντα και ακουσα τα καλιτερα για τιν προσπαθεια μου φιλια σε ολουσ :03. Thumb up:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Muscleboss

> *Και επειδη βλέπω πολλους αναγνωστες να ενδιαφερονται για το γυναικείο fitness, πάρτε και το βίντεο του ποζαρίσματος της Δημητρας Μουρατίδου !!!*
> 
> *Το κλασσικο δίδυμο πλέον :*
> *Cameraman:Rambo 
> Uploader : Polyneikos*
> 
> [YOUTUBE="bbEZ6HRuops"]bbEZ6HRuops[/YOUTUBE]


Τα είπα νωρίτερα νομίζω, αλλά με αφορμή το βίντεο θα τα ξαναπώ... από τις εντυπωσιακότερες πρωτοεμφανιζόμενες αθλητριες που έχω δεί... ελπίζω η δημητρα να συνεχίσει και να μας χαρίσει πολλά τέτοια χορευτικά στη συνέχεια.

Μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι δεν ήταν καθόλου αγχωμένη αλλά χαμογελαστή, χωρίς να ανησυχεί για την τελική της θέση... τον αγώνα φάνηκε οτι τον χάρηκε και μπράβο της.  :03. Thumb up: 




> PANAGIOTI DES ...APO TASOLARRY
> 
> [YOUTUBE="uTcqWfQa_Dc"]uTcqWfQa_Dc[/YOUTUBE]


το βίντεο τα σπάει... :03. Bowdown:  
ευχαριστούμε τάσο!!! εκπληκτική δουλειά :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Nora Kollia

Συγχαρητήρια Δήμητρα ήσουν υπέροχη!
Θα τα πούμε κι από κοντά στο Universe! :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

*O μεγαλος Μπάμπης Σαρακινης !!1η θεση Masters .*

[YOUTUBE="lgm2HHq80yo"]lgm2HHq80yo[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## iakovosaek

παιδια απο που μπορω να αγορασω το dvd των αγωνων? που να εχει ομως και τους προκριματικους που εγιναν το πρωι!

----------


## nicolaos_m

Πολύ καλά τα βιντεακια!!! ...η κοπέλα με το Νο9? Κανένας..???Το καλύτερο δεν τραβήξατε...?

----------


## Polyneikos

Φίλε Ιακωβε,δεν ξερω αν θα διατεθει κατι τετοιο...Ο Γιωργος από το greekmusclenet έχει τραβηξει με καμερα ,αλλά δεν ξερω αν τραβηξε όλο τον αγωνα...

----------


## Polyneikos

> Πολύ καλά τα βιντεακια!!! ...η κοπέλα με το Νο9? Κανένας..???Το καλύτερο δεν τραβήξατε...?


Νίκο βαστα λιγο και κανε μου υπομονη !!Έχω όλα τα βιντεακια,θα ανεβουν συντομα !!

----------


## iakovosaek

βαλε και κανενα βιντεακι με τους fitness αν εχεις που ποζαρουμε ολοι μαζι στι σκηνη! παντως αν μπορουμε να βρουμε το dvd των αγωνων ενδιαφερομε να το αγορασω.

----------


## RAMBO

μην ανχωνεστε καταγραψαμε τα παντα εγω και ο γιωργοσ :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η 3η αθλήτρια σε κατάταξη στην γυναικεία κατηγορία,το όνομα της Νίκη,επώνυμο δεν θυμαμαι,ίσως να ήταν και η πρωτη της συμμετοχη,αλλα σίγουρα κερδισε τις εντυπώσεις !!!*

*Το κλασσικο δημοσιογραφικο δίδυμο :*
*Cameraman:Rambo* 
*Uploader : Polyneikos*

[YOUTUBE="l_UTPxCeiQU"]l_UTPxCeiQU[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

παιδια αθλήτριες σαν την δήμητρα και όλα τα κορίτσια βέβαια αλλα η δήμητρα σαν καινούρια έχει δείξει πολλα καλά στοιχεία , να είναι καλά και να μας κάνει ακόμη περισσότερες ωραίες εμφανήσεις , είναι κοπέλα που το ζεί αυτό που κάνει και φαίνετε ότι της αρεσει και είναι τρόπος ζωής , έχει πολύ καλή ποιότητα μυων και θυληκότητα που δένουν όμορφα :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

όσο για το γιούνιβερς φίτνες πιστεύω οτι θα τα πάνε καλά η δήμητρα και η νόρα η κόλια αλλα και σαν ζευγάρι με τον αντωνόπουλο επειδή τις λεπτομέρειες σ αυτό το διάστημα θα τις βελτιώσουν και εμένα η εκτίμηση μου είναι θα πάνε πολύ καλά

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> και κατι αλλο η κυρια κασκανη ηταν φοβερη!!! Kωνσταντίνα δεν παιζεσε τετοιο κοματιασμα σε γυναικα δεν ειχα ξαναδει! και εις ανωτερα!


Iάκωβε είσαι πολύ καλός κ το εννοω!! συνέχισε μπορείς να πας πολύ πολύ καλά !! αυτό που σου λείπει είναι ενας καλός προπονητής, γιατί στο επίπεδο που εχεις φτάσει μόνος σου σε εχει βοηθήσει μόνο το καλούπι σου!! 
Να βρεις ενα καλό ανθρωπο για προπονητή σου που να γνωρίζει πολύ καλά το αντικείμενο, κ ολα τα αλλα με την θέληση κ την αγάπη που εχεις για το αθλημα θα είναι παιχνίδι για σενα!!! κ ασε τους αλλους να λένε οτι θέλουν είναι ωραίο να σε ακολουθούν!!!!να το χαίρεσε!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Πολυ καλα τα λες Κωνσταντινα. Ο Ιακωβος ηταν και αρκετα βελτιωμενος σε σχεση με τον πρωτο του αγωνα στις 31/5 και αυτο δειχνει πως εχει θεληση να παει ακομα πιο ψηλα. 
Ιακωβε με υπομονη και επιμονη να συνεχισεις να γυμναζεσαι και θα βελτιωνεσαι. Εισαι καλο παιδι και σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα!

----------


## iakovosaek

παιδια σας ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια τωρα προεχει η ξεκουραση και απο τελη αυγουστου βλεπουμε.... παντως εγω θελω να πω οτι το αθλημα δειχνει μια τεραστια ανοδο ακομα και η προσελευση του κοσμου ηταν πολυ μεγαλη για τα ελληνικα δεδομενα! ας μην ξεχναμε και τους αγωνες στην κατερινι απου και εκει εγινε χαμος! μακαρι να ειναι καθε χρονο ετσι!

----------


## nicolaos_m

Rambo και Polineikos... ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για το βιντεάκι της αθλητριας με το 9.Δηλωνω fan!!! Ειναι σουπερ!!!

----------


## neuro

Μερικές φωτογραφίες απο τον νικητή της κατηγορίας Body Fitness 
*Καπετάνο Κωνσταντίνο











*
Μαζί με τον προπονητή του* Αντωνόπουλο Φάνη*
* 


*

----------


## Μαρία

> Μερικές φωτογραφίες απο τον νικητή της κατηγορίας Body Fitness 
> *Καπετάνο Κωνσταντίνο*
> 
> **
> 
> **
> 
> **
> 
> ...


΄
Πολύ καλος αθλητής,έχει κανει τρομερή δουλειά με το σώμα του και κερδισε επάξια στην κατηγορία που αγωνίστηκε.Χαρακτηριστικό στοιχείο στο σώμα του είναι και οι γάμπες(δύσκολο σημείο).Αυτο που θα ήθελα να προσθέσω μιας και τον γνωρίζω προσωπικα είναι οτι ο Κωστας γυμναζεται χρόνια(απο την τοπική ομάδα μπασκετ της περιοχής πιο μικρός,μετα Kick Boxing όπου εκει εχει και πολύ καλό επίπεδο και τέλος με bodybuilding).Εκτός του οτι είναι ενας πολύ καλος αθλητής είναι και πολύ καλο παιδί με αθλητική παιδεία,χαμηλών τόνων και ήθος.Συγχαρητήρια και πάλι και καλή επιτυχία σε μελλοντικά σχέδια!!!!

----------


## alextg

> ΄
> Πολύ καλος αθλητής,έχει κανει τρομερή δουλειά με το σώμα του και κερδισε επάξια στην κατηγορία που αγωνίστηκε.Χαρακτηριστικό στοιχείο στο σώμα του είναι και οι γάμπες(δύσκολο σημείο).Αυτο που θα ήθελα να προσθέσω μιας και τον γνωρίζω προσωπικα είναι οτι ο Κωστας γυμναζεται χρόνια(απο την τοπική ομάδα μπασκετ της περιοχής πιο μικρός,μετα Kick Boxing όπου εκει εχει και πολύ καλό επίπεδο και τέλος με bodybuilding).Εκτός του οτι είναι ενας πολύ καλος αθλητής είναι και πολύ καλο παιδί με αθλητική παιδεία,χαμηλών τόνων και ήθος.Συγχαρητήρια και πάλι και καλή επιτυχία σε μελλοντικά σχέδια!!!!


+1  :03. Thumb up:  Συμφωνω με τη Μαρια ... Ο Κωστας ηταν σε παρα πολυ κατασταση.Οσο για το χαρακτηρα του , αν και δεν τον γνωριζω προσωπικα, ειναι φιλος ενος κολητου μου, και εγω ακουσα ακριβως τα ιδια πραγματα ... Ενα μπραβο στον Κωστα , και εις ανωτερα ...

----------


## ioannis1

ειναι απιστευτος.καμια σχεση με κατερινη.

----------


## Muscleboss

πολυ καλός ο καπετάνος... αν συνεχίσει με αυτη τη πρόοδο θα τον δούμε σύντομα στη bbing νομίζω... τις έχει τις δυνατότητες. :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> εγω χαρικα που στους αγωνες ειδα ολα τα παιδια του φορουμ εστο και αν δν τους μιλησα χαρηκα επισης παρα πολυ που γνωρισα τον μιχαλη κεφαλιανο! που με ενθαρινε παρα πολυ!αλλα ποιο πολι που επισα να κατεβει το φιλαρακι μ ο βαγγελης σιριγος στιν κατηγορια φιτνεςς στιν 4η θεση ..και το παιδι ηρθε πραγματικα απο τιν καφετερια χορις προπονιτη μονος τ διατροφη πραγματικα βραβο τ! βουλγαρελη κοματια φιλε! καλη επιτιχια στο ευρωπαικο


 Φιλε Νικο σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> Ο Ακης ηταν ΦΕΤΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΣ !!!!


 Αλεξ σε ευχαριστω πολυ.εκανα πολυ μεγαλη προσπαθεια φετος για να φτασω σε αυτη την κατασταση.τελος καλο ολα καλα ομως :01. Smile:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> οντοσ ο ακησ ηταν κομματια!!!εκτοσ συναγωνισμου αξιοσ νικητησ με μεγαλη διαφορα


 rambo εισαι απαιχτος :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> μπραβο στον ακη αγωνιζομουν και εγω σε αυτη την κατηγορια πραγματικα ηταν δικαια νικιτης, αξηζουν ομως πολλα συνχαρητηρια σε ολα τα παιδια τις κατηγοριας καθως το επιπεδο ηταν πραγματικα πολυ ανεβασμενο, και ο ανταγωνισμος μεγαλος, οσοι ηταν εκει καταλαβαινουν τι ενοω.


 Ιακωβε οπως πολυ σωστα ειπες ολα τα παιδια αξιζουν πολλα μπραβο για την προσπαθεια που εκαναν.Οσο για εμενα σε ευχαριστω πολυ και σου ευχομαι να σε ξαναδουμε του χρονου στη σκηνη :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> πολυ καλός ο καπετάνος... αν συνεχίσει με αυτη τη πρόοδο θα τον δούμε σύντομα στη bbing νομίζω... τις έχει τις δυνατότητες.
> 
> ΜΒ


 Εχω ενα και μοναδικο παραπονο   :01. Sad:  βρε Πανο μου απο εσενα και θα στο πω.Μια γ...φωτογραφια γιατι δεν βγαλαμε  :05. Weights:  μου λες.Τελοςπαντων σε συγχωρω ομως το νοεμβριο ετοιμασου :08. Turtle:

----------


## alextg

> Εχω ενα και μοναδικο παραπονο   βρε Πανο μου απο εσενα και θα στο πω.Μια γ...φωτογραφια γιατι δεν βγαλαμε  μου λες.Τελοςπαντων σε συγχωρω ομως το νοεμβριο ετοιμασου


Και εδω το ωραιο ειναι οτι , και εγω δεν εβγαλα με τον Πανο φοτο και εκτος απο αυτο , και με εσενα που εβγαλα Ακη , δεν ξερω  που βοσκει αυτη η φοτο  :01. Razz:

----------


## iakovosaek

> Ιακωβε οπως πολυ σωστα ειπες ολα τα παιδια αξιζουν πολλα μπραβο για την προσπαθεια που εκαναν.Οσο για εμενα σε ευχαριστω πολυ και σου ευχομαι να σε ξαναδουμε του χρονου στη σκηνη


φιλε ακη δεν ξερω για του χρονου αλλα για τον νοεμβριο μπορω να πω οτι θα κανω οτι μπορω να ειμαι σε μια καλη φορμα. παντως εσυ ησουν 1 class πανω απο ολους και παλη μπραβο!!! :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Muscleboss

Άκη και Αλέξη... δεν βγάλαμε φωτος ναι... έβγαλα ελάχιστες σε αυτον τον αγώνα...ουτε με τον κεφαλιανό δεν έβγαλα που όσες φορές είχα ευκαρία τον περιτριγύριζαν 5-6 άτομα...

Αλλα μικρό το κακό με τον άκη θα βγάλω το νοέμβριο που θα κερδίσει τη body fitness και τον αλέξη εκτός απο τον νοέμβριο, τον ερχόμενο μάιο που θα παίξει κανονικά στον αγώνα  :01. Wink: 
 :08. Toast: 

Στους αθλητές που δεν έλαβαν μέρος αναφερθώ και στο Στέλιο το Γκίκα που ήταν στον αγώνα υπεύθυνος αποδυτηρίων και δε έπεφτε καρφίτσα... τεράστιος ως συνήθος... τον βλέπω σε ένα χρόνο να τον χειροκροτάμε για άλλη μια φορά και αυτόν στη σκηνή. :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## alextg

> Άκη και Αλέξη... δεν βγάλαμε φωτος ναι... έβγαλα ελάχιστες σε αυτον τον αγώνα...ουτε με τον κεφαλιανό δεν έβγαλα που όσες φορές είχα ευκαρία τον περιτριγύριζαν 5-6 άτομα...
> 
> Αλλα μικρό το κακό με τον άκη θα βγάλω το νοέμβριο που θα κερδίσει τη body fitness *και τον αλέξη εκτός απο τον νοέμβριο, τον ερχόμενο μάιο που θα παίξει κανονικά στον αγώνα* 
> 
> 
> Στους αθλητές που δεν έλαβαν μέρος αναφερθώ και στο Στέλιο το Γκίκα που ήταν στον αγώνα υπεύθυνος αποδυτηρίων και δε έπεφτε καρφίτσα... τεράστιος ως συνήθος... τον βλέπω σε ένα χρόνο να τον χειροκροτάμε για άλλη μια φορά και αυτόν στη σκηνή.
> 
> ΜΒ


α χα καλο εεεεεε !!!  :01. Razz:

----------


## NASSER

Μια φωτο απο παλιους αθλητες, που μας κανει να νιωθουμε περιφαεια γιαυτους.
Δημητρης Ζωης και Χαραλαμπος Σαρακινης.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Να ανεβασω και εγω μερικες φωτο από την Body Fitness κατηγορία ::*








*Μπροστα με το κόκκινο μαγιό (νο 30),είναι ένας φίλος από το γυμναστηριο,Μίλτος Σαπουνας λέγεται,τον προπονεί ο Νίκος Σιγάλας,είχε καποια προβλήματα στην προετοιμασία του που τον έβγαλαν εκτός αλλά προς τιμην του κατέβηκε τελικα !!*

----------


## nicolaos_m

Όσο πιο πολύ βλέπεις τις φωτογραφιες,τόσο καταλαβαινεις ότι αυτος ο αγώνας ήταν μια ελπιδα για το μελλον του bodybuilding στην Ελλάδα.Πολλοι και καλοι αθλητές!!! Επιστροφή στη σκηνή παλιον αθλητων!!! Τα ειχε ΟΛΑ!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Το ατομικό ποζάρισμα της Κασκάνη !!!*

[YOUTUBE="20WVINOeXWo"]20WVINOeXWo[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## nicolaos_m

> Rambo και Polineikos... ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για το βιντεάκι της αθλητριας με το 9.Δηλωνω fan!!! Ειναι σουπερ!!!


Και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ... μιλαω για το ποζαρισμά της.
Εχω μια τρέλα με το ποζαρισμα!!!
(Εχω πιο πολλα βραβεια καλυτερου ποζερ παρα πρωτες θεσεις)
Νομιζω η αθλητρια εκανε πραγματικο show!!!  :03. Clap:

----------


## kr1st0s

Παιδια καταπληκτικη διοργανωση και πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες!Σορρυ που δεν καταφερα να ερθω!Περιμενω απο τωρα την επομενη συναντηση!Τα συγχαρητηρια μου σε ολους!

----------


## Muscleboss

> *Το ατομικό ποζάρισμα της Κασκάνη !!!*
> 
> [YOUTUBE="20WVINOeXWo"]20WVINOeXWo[/YOUTUBE]



Κωσταντίνα τη σκηνή την έχεις, ότι και να λέμε :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## iakovosaek

βασικα η κυρια κασκανη ειναι η καλυτερη και η ποιο φορμαρισμενη αθλητρια στην ελλαδα ας ελπισουμε να ερθει και με μια ευρωπαϊκη διακρηση απο το βελγιο!!! πιστευω πως θα τα καταφερει παντως γιατι με λιγα λογια δεν παιζετε!!!! FORZA KONSTANTINA!!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Nα ξεκινησω ένα "ποτ πουρι" του αγωνα με καποιες ωραίες φωτο που εχω ξεχωρίσει...*
*Η αποκάλυψη του αγωνα,Σιδηρόπουλος Λευτερης,νικητης της μεσαιας κατηγορίας,2ος στον γενικό,άτυχος ίσως που "έπεσε" πανω στον θηριωδη Κονδύλη....*















*Και δύο πολύ ωραίες πόζες τωρα....*



*Η πόζα δικεφαλων που καθιερωσε ο μεγάλος Sergio Oliva*

----------


## KontorinisMD

Συγχαρητήρια και από εμένα σε όλους, διοργανωτές, αθλητές και το bodybuilding.gr που στήριξε τον αγώνα. Δυστυχώς εγώ δε μπόρεσα να ρθω λόγω υποχρεώσεων στη σχολή μου.

Βλέπω πολύ καλούς αθλητές που άλλες χρονιές μπορεί να έπαιρναν και πρώτη θέση, τώρα να είναι εκτός τριάδας.
Ευχαριστούμε για τις ωραίες φωτογραφίες και τα βίντεο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> *Nα ξεκινησω ένα "ποτ πουρι" του αγωνα με καποιες ωραίες φωτο που εχω ξεχωρίσει...*
> *Η αποκάλυψη του αγωνα,Σιδηρόπουλος Λευτερης,νικητης της μεσαιας κατηγορίας,2ος στον γενικό,άτυχος ίσως που "έπεσε" πανω στον θηριωδη Κονδύλη....*


φοβερός ο Σιδηρόπουλος, πολύ ολοκληρωμένος, στη λεπτομέρεια έχασε το γενικό, ίσως να έπαιξε ρόλο και το οτι είναι ακόμη άγνωστος.

----------


## Polyneikos

*SUPER Master ο Θανασης Κετούγιας,ένας αθλητης από τα πολύ παλια που έχει αψηφiσει τον χρόνο..RESPECT x 1000  !!*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η πιο "καυτη" κατηγορία του αγωνα....*

----------


## jemstone



----------


## KATERINI 144

κάλιο αργά παρά ποτε Τζούλια (για τις φωτο λολ)   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## jemstone

Έχω και άλλες Φώτη αλλά ξέρεις σέρνετε ι σύνδεση μέχρι τους άλλους αγώνες θα της έχω βάλει. χαχαχ

----------


## Polyneikos

*Καποιες φωτό που μου έστειλε ένας φίλος από την fitness κατηγορία :::*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Παιδια ποσταρω τα ονομαστικα αποτελεσματα του αγωνα τα οποια μου εστάλησαν από τον Πρόεδρο της Wabba, κ. Τσουνακη.Τον ευχαριστούμε πολύ !!*



*ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΑΔΙΚΟΥ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑΤΟΣ WABBA - ΠΕΣΔ, 14 – 6 – 09* 

*JUNIOR*
*------------ 1 θέση ΜΩΥΣΙΔΗΣ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ* 
*2 # ΣΤΑΥΡΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ*
*3 # ΡΗΓΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΚΩΝ/ΝΟΣ*
*4 # ΒΗΣΣΑΡΗΣ ΑΧΙΛΛΕΑΣ*
*5 # ΣΥΜΕΩΝΙΔΗΣ ΗΛΙΑΣ*
*6 # ΦΟΥΡΤΟΥΝΑΣ ΛΕΩΝΙΔΑΣ*

*FITNESS* *MEN*
*-------------- 1 θέση ΒΟΥΛΓΑΡΕΛΗΣ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΦΟΡΟΣ*
*2 # ΖΑΡΚΑΔΟΥΛΑΣ ΔΗΜΟΣ*
*3 # ΔΗΜΑΚΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ* 
*4 # ΣΥΡΙΓΟΣ ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ*
*5 # ΤΣΑΤΣΑΡΩΝΗΣ ΙΑΚΩΒΟΣ*
*6 #* *SPIRO ZHOBRA*

*BODY* *FITNESS*
*------------- 1 θέση ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΟΣ ΚΩΝ/ΝΟΣ*
*2 #* *REZA* *KHALGROOST*
*3 # ΧΑΤΖΗΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΚΙΜΩΝΑΣ*
*4 # ΡΗΓΑΣ ΜΑΝΟΣ*
*5 # ΔΙΠΛΑΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ*
*6 # ΜΠΕΡΔΕΜΠΗΣ ΠΟΛΥΔΩΡΑΣ* 

*MASTERS*
*------------- 1 θέση ΣΑΡΑΚΙΝΗΣ ΧΑΡΑΛΑΜΠΟΣ*
*2 # ΚΑΓΓΕΛΑΡΗΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ*
*3 # ΖΩΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ*
*4 # ΚΟΣΚΙΝΑΣ ΚΟΣΜΑΣ*
*5 # ΜΠΙΡΛΗΣ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΗΣ*
*6 # ΜΠΡΑΙΜΗΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ*

*SUPER* *MASTERS*
*------------ 1 θέση ΚΕΤΟΥΓΙΑΣ ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΟΣ*

*FITNESS ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ* 
*------------ 1 θέση ΚΑΣΚΑΝΗ ΚΩΝ/ΝΑ*
*2 # ΜΟΥΡΑΤΙΔΟΥ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ*
*3 # ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΤΛΗ ΝΙΚΗ* 

*ΧΑΜΗΛΗ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ*
*------------ 1 θεση ΜΠΟΥΝΤΟΥΛΗΣ ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ*
*2 # ΑΛΙΜΠΕΡΤΗΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ*
*3 # ΚΟΥΤΑΛΙΕΡΗΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ*
*4 # ΑΓΡΙΓΙΑΝΗΣ ΗΛΙΑΣ* 
*5 #* *BABAR* *MOHAMET*


*ΜΕΣΑΙΑ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ*
*------------- 1 θέση ΣΙΔΗΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ* 
*2 #* *EL* *SAYD* *OTHMAN* 
*3 #* *ELKHAN* *KORTATS*
*4 # ΥΦΑΝΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΟΣ*
*5* *#* *GIADER MOUSTAFA*
*6 #* *ΦΩΤΙΑΔΗΣ ΜΠΑΜΠΗΣ*

*ΨΗΛΗ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ*
*------------- 1 θέση ΚΟΝΔΥΛΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ* 
*2 # TRAIAN STOICA* 
*3 # ΚΑΤΣΕΝΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ*
*4 # ΑΙΧΜΑΛΩΤΙΔΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ* 
*5 # ΤΑΜΠΑΚΑΚΗΣ ΜΑΡΚΟΣ*
*6 # ΒΕΡΒΕΝΙΩΤΗΣ ΣΤΡΑΤΟΣ*


*OVER* *ALL*
*------------ 1 θεση ΚΟΝΔΥΛΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ*
*2 # ΣΙΔΗΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ*
*3 # ΜΠΟΥΝΤΟΥΛΗΣ ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ*

----------


## ioannis1

εγω θελω ιδιαιτερα να συγχαρω την κωνσταντινα για την μεγαλη επιτυχια της.της ευχομαι παντα επιτυχιες και της λεω κωνσταντινα εισαι κορμαρα.φοβερη παρουσια.

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Γιάννη μου σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια, τιμή μου να τα ακουω απο εναν κορυφαίο αθλητή!!!! :08. Toast:

----------


## ioannis1

:03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Επίσης πρεπει να αναφερουμε ότι για πρωτη φορα φετος,το , τίμησε με αναμνηστικες πλακετες καποια άτομα του χώρου για την προσφορα τους στο άθλημα....Είναι κατι που ξεκινησε σε αυτον τον αγωνα και σκοπό έχουμε συστηματικα κ σταδιακα σε καθε ομοσπονδία που μας τιμαει με την υποστήριξη της να απονείμουμε πλακετες σε αθλητες κ παραγοντες οι οποιοι έχουν αφησει το στίγμα τους στο άθλημα....*

*Η πρώτη πλακέτα δόθηκε στον Τσουνακη Νίκο...Αθλητης,Προπονητης,κριτης αγωνων, Πρόεδρος της Wabba,πραγματικα ένας άνθρωπος με τρομερη προσφορα στον χώρο...Είναι το ελάχιστο που μπορουσαμε να του προσφέρουμε....*





*Δευτερη πλακέτα δόθηκε στον Καπετανακη Γιώργο,αθλητη,**προπονητη,*
*κριτη αγωνων,Πρόεδρο της Πεσδ (Πανελλήνια Ενωση Σωματικης Διαπλασης),πολλά χρόνια στον χώρο,τεραστια προσφορα και εκεινος !!*

**




*Τρίτη πλακετα δόθηκε στον Σιγαλα Νίκο,πρωταθλητη,προπονητη,εκφωνητη αγωνων,κριτη αγωνων,Αντιπρόεδρο της Πεσδ,ένας θρύλος για εμας τους νεότερους,ακομα θυμαμαι τα περιοδικα με τον Νίκο (τι τυχη κ πως τα φερνει η ζωη,μετα από τόσα χρόνιαα τον γνωρισα κ κανουμε παρέα !!).Νίκο είσαι RESPECT !*





*Τεταρτη πλακετα στον δικο μας Ηλία Τριανταφύλλου,μεγαλο πρωταθλητη,παραγοντα,εργατη του αθληματος,ιδιοκτητη γυμναστηριου και πολύ καλό ανθρωπο,πραγματικα εμπνευστης !!!*






*Τελος δόθηκαν πλακετες στον Δαυιδ Μπαλάσα,μεγαλο πρωταθλητη αλλά και προπονητη του Μιχαλη Κεφαλιανου (και όχι μόνο!!) καθως και στον Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανο,μεγαλο μας πρωταθλητη,Ifbb Pro,τον πρωτο Έλληνα που θα πατησει σε σκηνη Mr Olympia !!*

----------


## ioannis1

μπραβο ρε παιδια.ετσι αναβαθμιζεται το αθλημα.

----------


## vagg

οσο κατεβαινει η κασκανη 8α βγαινει πρωτη....απο τισ φοτο που ειδα παιζει χωρις αντιπαλο...συγχαρητηρια και τιμη μας που ασχολειτε τοσο ενεργα με το φορουμ :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

O Γιωργος από το www.greekmuscle.net έχει κανει όπως παντα καλλιτεχικη δουλεια και έχει ανεβάσει αρκετες φωτογραφίες του αγωνα,ρίξτε μια ματια εδω στο λινκ : *WABBA – ΠΕΣΔ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ ΙΟΥΝΙΟΣ 2009 ...*

*Καποιες πολύ χαρακτηριστικες ....*









*Γιωργο για άλλη μια φορα άψογος !!!*

----------


## Muscleboss

Φοβερή δουλειά απο το greekmuscle.net.

Σχετικά με τα βραβεία, είναι ένας θεσμός που ξεκίνησε φέτος και θα επαναλαμβάνεται κάθε Μάιο σε κάποιον αγώνα για να αποδόσουμε μια ελάχιστη τιμή στους ανρθώπους που έχουν βοηθήσει το άθλημα, σε όλες τις ομοσπονδίες και από όλα τα πόστα.

ΜΒ

----------


## Mythonas

Πολλά μπράβο στον Γιώργο. Τρομερή δουλειά  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## James

Τρομερος ο αγωνας που εγινε,βγαλμενος από τα παλια !!
Υψηλότατο επίπεδο με πολλυς αθλητες,περασαμε πολύ  καλα ..Μπραβο στην Wabba για την διοργάνωση! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Akis85

Παιδια δυστυχος δε μπορεσα ναρθω στον αγωνα και απο οτι βλεπω εχασα  :01. Sad: ... ποτε ειναι ο επομενος αγωνας?? Μπραβο πάντως για τις ωραιες φωτογραφιες και την πολυ ωραια παρεα σας. :08. Toast:

----------


## Paco

Τελειες οι φωτο,τελειος ο αγωνας..Πολλά συγχαρητηρια στους συμμετεχοντες αθλητες αλλα και στο  :bodybuilding.gr:  που ηταν παρων !

----------


## iakovosaek

:03. Thumb up: τέλεια δουλεια μπραβο φιλε! :03. Bowdown:

----------


## NASSER

Polyneikos πολυ ωραιες οι φωτο! 
Οσο για το εργο του φιλου Γιωργου greekmuscle.net οπως παντα αψογος  :03. Clap:  ΘΑ αναρτησουμε και εδω καποιες φωτο απο τη δουλεα του Γιωργου... απλα δωστε μας λιγο χρονο... :01. Unsure:

----------


## overcome

ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ''ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΔΙΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΗ'' ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΤΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΤΤΑ...ΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΟΤΙ Ο ΑΓΩΝΑΣ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕ 45 ΛΕΠΤΑ ΑΡΓΟΤΕΡΑ , ΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΕΞΑΕΡΙΣΜΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΑΡΑ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΕΤΙΚΟ ΑΓΩΝΑ ΤΟ ΛΕΣ . ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΛΑΒΟΥΝ ΥΠΟΨΙΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΟΙ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ ΤΗΣ WAΒΒΑ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΖΕΥΕΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΣΥΝΕΠΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΕΒΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΙΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΩ...

----------


## NASSER

> ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ''ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΔΙΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΗ'' ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΤΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΤΤΑ...ΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΟΤΙ Ο ΑΓΩΝΑΣ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕ 45 ΛΕΠΤΑ ΑΡΓΟΤΕΡΑ , ΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΕΞΑΕΡΙΣΜΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΑΡΑ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΕΤΙΚΟ ΑΓΩΝΑ ΤΟ ΛΕΣ . ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΛΑΒΟΥΝ ΥΠΟΨΙΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΟΙ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ ΤΗΣ WAΒΒΑ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΖΕΥΕΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΣΥΝΕΠΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΕΒΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΙΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΩ...


Για να σεβαστουμε overcome την αποψη σας καλο ειναι να συστηθειτε και επειτα να σεβαστειτε το γραπτο λογο(δεν γραφουμε με κεφαλαια γιατι δειχνετε να φωναζεται και εδω δεν εχετε λογο να το κανετε)
Οτι για πρωτη φορα ισως δεν λειτουργησε καλα ο εξαερισμος δεν δειχνει ασεβεια σε κανεναν και επειτα η καθυστερηση χρονου εναρξης ηταν προς σεβασμο καποιας μερηδας θεατων που ακομα εκοβαν το εισητηριο τους.
Δεν σας κανω επιθεση απλα σας βρισκω υπερβολικο και αγενη.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και εγω συμφωνώ με νασερ και όταν κάποιος είναι ανώνυμος να προσέχει τα σχόλια του γιατι μόνο παρεξήγηση μπορούν να δημιουργήσουν.

στο κατω κάτω δεν χάλασε κι ο κόσμος με μιση ωρα  η 3 τεταρτα καθυστέρηση δεν είναι οι διοργανωτές και σκηνοθέτες όλο και κατι θα τύχει και θα γίνει καθηστέρηση.

για τον κλιματισμό τόσος κόσμος που βρισκόταν μην νομίζεις πως μόνο εσύ το καταλαβες , έγινε θέμα και εγω το σχολίασα στους διοργανωτες και επιλήφθηκαν του θέματος και μάλιστα ήταν κατι που δεν μπορούσε να γίνει τίποτε απο την μία η ζεστη απο την άλλη η κοσμοσυροή , γιατί τόσο κόσμο και αθλητες πρώτη φορα έγινε αυτό , τι να κάνουμε υπάρχουν και αστάθμιτοι παράγοντες , αλλα ο τρόπος που σχολιάστηκε το θέμα είναι σαν να το έκαναν επίτηδες οι διοργανωτές  και στο κάτω κάτω την αίθουσα δεν την αγόρασαν αλλα την νοίκιασαν και αυτό είναι θέμα των ιδιοκτητών .

απλά όταν τα θετικά είναι τόσο πολλα τα αρνητικα είναι άκυρο να σχολιάζονται απο κάποιον ανώνυμο θεατή που στο κάτω κάτω το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα το έχουν αυτοί που αγωνίζονται και όχι οι θεατες και απο αυτούς δεν διαμαρτηρήθηκε κανένας γιατι ξέρουν πως δεν υπήρχε τέτοια πρόθεση .

η αίθουσα ηταν πολυτελής και μεγάλοι χώροι για αποδυτήρια που πρώτη φορα είχε τέτοια μεγάλη συμετοχή και όμως ήταν άνετα , φωτισμός κατάληλος και ήχος ότι χρειάζετε για έναν καλό αγώνα

----------


## flexakis

Kατα την δικη μου γνωμη,δεν ηταν τοσο τραγικο το οτι ειχε ζεστη απο τον κομο και τα φωτα,ουτε οτι καθηστερησε 45 λεπτα.
Για μενα ειναι απαραδεκτο σε εναν διαγωνισμο σωματικης διαπλασης,να καπνιζουν μεσα στην αιθουσα αθλητες και κριτες!
Προσφατα παρεβρεθηκα σε αγωνα εξωτερικου,και το σεβαστηκαν και οι ελληνες αθλητες τοσο και οι κριτες εδω γιατι οχι?

----------


## Tassos

Παιδες μη κατακρινουμε τα παντα, σε καθε διωργανωση θα υπαρχουν θετικα και αρνητικα σχολια απο τους παρεβρισκομενους, και ολοι εχουν καπου το δικιο τους αλλα μην εστιαζετε στα αρνητικα, δειτε περα απο αυτα. Στους τελευταιους αγωνες παρουσιαστηκε μια πρωτοφανης για τα δεδομενα του ΒΒ προσελευση κοσμου αλλα και πολλα νεα προσωπα στους διαγωνιζομενους, που τοσο ειχε αναγκη το αθλημα. Ειμαι σιγουρος πως οι διοργανωτες ειδαν τις αδυναμιες και τα προβληματα και πιστευω πως θα κανουν το παν δυνατο για να ειναι ακομα καλυτερα του χρονου. Με νεους αθλητες αλλα και μεγαλα ονοματα που κανουν θραυση στο εξωτερικο (βλεπε Αναγνωστου Κεφαλιανο κλπ) το ελληνικο ΒΒ τολμω να πω πως βιωνει μια ανθηση την οποια ολοι εμεις πρεπει να ενστερνιστουμε. Μη ξεχναμε πως εμεις οι Ελληνες εχουμε μακρα προιστορια στην ασυνενοησια και δυσκολα μπαινουμε σε καλουπια. Απο μικροπαρεξηγησεις και κουτσομπολια (εχουμε γινει μαρτυρες ολοι κατα καιρους) να χαλουν οι σχεσεις μεταξυ διοργανωτων, αθλητων, και κοινου με δυσαρεστες συνεπειες πρωτα για το αθλημα που ολοι αγαπαμε  και μετα για εμας τους ιδιους. πραγτματικα χαιρομαι που το φορουμ καλλιεργει στις σελιδες του αυτο το κλιμα αλληλοσυμπαραστασης και υποστηριξης και ενισχυει το αθλημα ολοενα και περισσοτερο...

----------


## ioannis1

+1 σε αυτα που λες τασο.στο μονο που διαφωνω ειναι που εβαλες το ονομα μου διπλα στον πιο μεγαλο ββ της ελλαδος αυτο το καιρο.παντως με τιμα αυτο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ποσταρω και μερικες ακομα φωτογραφίες του Άκη από το Mr Hellas.

----------


## James

Πραγματικα Μr Kommatias o Boυλγαρελης .Αντε να ερθουν οι επόμενοι αγωνες του χειμώνα .Ανυπομονω.

----------


## mazarakiotis

πολυ ωρεες φωτογραφιες παιδια μπραβο... ακομα χτυπαω το κεφαλι μου που δεν ηρθα στον αγωνα

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> Πραγματικα Μr Kommatias o Boυλγαρελης .Αντε να ερθουν οι επόμενοι αγωνες του χειμώνα .Ανυπομονω.


 ευχαριστω πολυ james!ελπιζω να σε δω στους αγωνες του Νοεμβριου. :01. Wink:

----------


## greekmusclenet

Αρχίσαμε να ανεβάζουμε βίντεο από τον αγώνα της WABBA

1o βιντεο

[YOUTUBE="Fd3b3kVgAZc"]Fd3b3kVgAZc[/YOUTUBE]

Επόμενο βίντεο σήμερα αργά το βράδυ.

----------


## Polyneikos

Γιωργο καταπληκτικο το βιντεο,περιμενουμε το επόμενο !! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## alextg

Ερεψα στο γελιο που ειναι στο τελος ο Παναγιωτης και λεει "Κοψτα αυτα" με σοβαρο υφος  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Exci

> Ερεψα στο γελιο που ειναι στο τελος ο Παναγιωτης και λεει "Κοψτα αυτα" με σοβαρο υφος


 :01. ROFL: 
Ωραιο το βιντεο!

----------


## Polyneikos

Ποιος ξερει τι να λέγαμε !! :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## NASSER

> Ποιος ξερει τι να λέγαμε !!


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: Πολυ καλο το βιντεακι. Περιμενουμε το επομενο...

----------


## KATERINI 144

+1 μπραβο γιωργο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

νασσερ τη λεγατε για πες  :01. Unsure:   :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ καλό το βιντεάκι , αλλα καλά λένε και οι τοίχοι έχουν αυτιά αλλα και μάτια  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

*WABBA Greece June 2009 part2 - Interviews -*


[YOUTUBE="tIKQ94c2l9E&feature=channel_page"]tIKQ94c2l9E&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Polyneikos

Να ποσταρω μερικες φωτογραφίες του Γενικου Νικητη του Mr Hellas της Wabba αλλά και Πανευρωπαικο Πρωταθλητη Αντωνη Κονδυλη.
Ευκαιρίας δοθείσης να αναφέρω ότι ο Αντωνης έχει δημιουργησει μια πολύ όμορφη προσωπικη ιστοσελίδα όπου εκει μπορεί καποιος να δει διαφορες πληροφορίες για τον αθλητη..

*http://www.akondylis-power.gr/*

Συγχαρητηρια για αυτη την κίνηση αυτη,είναι βήμα που αναβαθμίζει το άθλημα !! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Μπραβο στον Αντωνη γιατι ειναι καλος αθλητης και καλος χαρκτηρας. Του ευχομαι καλες επιτυχιες στο αθλημα και και στους στοχους του.

----------


## Μαρία

Πολύ καλός αθλητής και με διάρκεια στο χρόνο,μπράβο στον Κονδύλη και να συνεχίσει ετσι την δυναμική πορεία του στο χώρο και να μας δώσει και άλλες επιτυχίες στο μέλλον!!!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Eνα μεγαλο μπραβο και απο εμενα στον αντωνη που φετος επιασε την καλυτερη του φορμα στο πανευρωπαικο στο Βελγιο :03. Thumb up: του ευχομαι συντομα να παρει επαγελματικη καρτα!

----------


## nicksigalas

Μραβο Αντωνη σου ευχομαι αυτο που πραγματικα θελης να το πετυχης και επειδη ανεβαινης σταθερα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα φτασης στην κορυφη παντα φιλε μου να φερνης τετοια αποτελεσματα στην Ελλαδα :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Overall* 

[YOUTUBE="iyWfQzyyBcY"]iyWfQzyyBcY[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο κι απο μένα στον αντώνη για την νίκη του που παρ όλα αυτά  στο πανελλήνιο  φαινόταν οι δυνατότητες βελτίωσης , πράγμα που έγινε στο πανευρωπαικό πρωτάθλημα όπου και εκεί κέρδισε την κατηγορία του .

καλή συνέχεια και ανοδική πορεία του εύχομαι και να πραγματοποιήσει τους στόχους που έχει βάλει στο άθλημα :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Tosodoula

:02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 

πωπωωωωωωωωω........!!!!!!!!

Ρε παιδιά...όλη η ομορφιά μέσα εδω είναι....
πωπωωωωωωωωωω!!!!

Σε όλους και σε έναν έναν ξεχωριστά...
*Συγχαρητήρια*

Δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να πω αυτή τη στιγμή..έχω χάσει τα λόγια μου

Ελπίζω να σας δω από κοντα φέτος όλους!!!
Μπράβο

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να πω αυτή τη στιγμή..έχω χάσει τα λόγια μου


καλα μη κάνεις έτσι, αρκούν αυτά που είπες.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------

